# Ausgewählte TV-/Cap-Tipps (Januar 2023)



## Anonymos (31 Dez. 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 1.(/2.) Januar 2023:

ca. 6.00-7.35, PRO 7:
TAXi TAXi {so} (Taxi 2; FRA 2000)
Emma Sjöberg [= Emma (Sjöberg-)Wiklund]: sPO [1:11]
Tsuyu [Shimizu]: sUPS [1:12 (1:13?)] (aber Marion Cotillard nix)

6.00-8.00, RTL ZWEI:
Die Wutprobe {wenn wie SAT.1-Version; oder (wie bei [nicht nur beim Titel leicht abweichender] PRO7-Version): Die Wutprobe - Anger Management} (Anger Management; USA 2003)
Heather Graham: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:56-0:57]
January Jones: sD(-) [ca. 0:09 0:10 0:11/0:12 0:13 0:14] & sexy [ca. 1:13 1:14] & sD(-) [ca. 1:26 1:28] & sexy [ca. 1:32]
Krista Allen: sexy [ca. 1:13] & sD(-) [ca. 1:14 (kurz)] & sexy [ca. 1:14]
[unbekannt]: sD [ca. 0:05]

6.05-8.00, VOX:
Midnight Sun - Alles für dich (Midnight Sun; USA 2018)
Bella Thorne: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:48 ... (zwei Szenen)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

6.05-6.50 und 5.30-6.25, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Wünsche werden wahr (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD(-) od. sD [0:26 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) bzw. (mind.) sD- [0:28-0:29 0:30]

8.30-9.45, mdr:
Frühstück im Bett (DDR © 1982)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Micaëla Kreißler: sBA [(0:28/)0:29] & sNIP [0:53 0:54]
Petra Strojwasiewicz ?: sBI (mit sD) [(0:28/)0:29]

ca. 8.40-10.20, kabel eins:
I Spy (USA 2002)
Famke Janssen: sexy (Slip) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)
[... (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sBH (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

9.00-10.30, one:
Hubert und Staller: Unter Wölfen (BRD © 2016)
Anna Brüggemann: sUPS [0:05]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO unter sCT [0:34] bzw. sPO [0:34 0:36] bzw. sBH [(0:34) 0:37{zwei} (0:39)] bzw. sBH & sPO [0:37 0:38]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBH [1:21]

9.40-11.10, VOX:
Date Night - Gangster für eine Nacht (Date Night; USA 2010)
Gal Gadot: sexy [ca. 0:39]
Tina Fey: sexy bzw. (mind.) sD- [ca. 1:12ff.]
[... Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. ...
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und/oder Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

9.45-11.10, mdr:
Orpheus in der Unterwelt (DDR 1974)
Dorit Gäbler: OO [0:0X] & sD [...? 0:11-0:16] & sCT ("sCT-PU") [1:21]
Helga Piur: sCT ("sCT-OO") [0:24 0:43 0:48]
[drei bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:02 0:40 0:56]
(ungeprüfte Fremddaten, die allerdings nicht vollständig sind - es gibt weitere erwähnenswerte Szenen von Unbekannten und (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) auch von Identifizierbaren [meine Daten von der letzten mdr-Wiederholung sind unerklärlicher- und ärgerlicherweise nicht mehr existent ...])

9.55-14.35, RTL ZWEI:
Dances with Wolves {oder: Der mit dem Wolf tanzt} (Dances with Wolves; USA © 1990)
{aus Teilsichtung der (vlt. etwas kürzeren) BR-/rbb-Version (3 Std. und 44 1/5 Min.):}
Mary McDonnell: NA+ od. PO-- (Bodydouble mögl.) & OH(-) bzw. OH [2:34(-)2:35]

11.10-13.05, VOX:
Coyote Ugly (USA 2000)
(mind.)
Bridget Moynahan: sD [0:23] & sexy
Izabella Miko: sD [0:17/0:18 0:19 (0:33)] & sBH [0:57] & "sB" (?) [1:05] & sexy
Piper Perabo: sBH [0:29] (& OH od. sBH ? (Silhouette) [0:31]) & sexy (BH unter sCT[-]) (& (seitl. ob.) sPO-) [0:53-0:54] & sexy (aber OH & sPO von ihr und OO von Bodydouble Laura Grady [Peterson] nur im längeren "Director's Cut")
Tyra Banks: sD [0:24] & sexy
[unbekannt]: sBH [1:03]

11.25-12.55, zdf_neo:
[Edgar Wallace:] Der grüne Bogenschütze (BRD © 1961)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Edith Teichmann: (mind.) sD- [0:27/0:28] & sD(-) (li.) [0:28] & sD (li.) [0:29/0:30] & (mind.) sD- [0:55 0:56] & sD [1:10 1:18(kurz)] & sNIP (re.) [1:19] & sNIP (sWS ?) [1:22] & sD(+?) [1:25] & sNIP [1:26]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:56]
(0:26 nix)

12.50-14.15, hr:
Alle Kinder brauchen Liebe (BRD © 2000)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Sylvia Schmid = Sylvie Bertin: OO [0:59 1:00] (wie sie sich hier nennt, ist ungewiss, denn im Abspann erscheint sie nicht)

12.55-14.15, zdf_neo:
Edgar Wallace: Der Hexer (BRD © 1964)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ann Savo [= Anneli Sauli]: sD [0:05 0:06] & *OH* (auf Foto) & sD(-) od. sD [0:07]
Margot Trooger: (mind.) sD- [0:48]
Sophie Hardy: *OO-* (rO-) [0:45 (kurz)] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:45-0:46] & (mind.) sD- [0:47] & sexy [0:55-0:56 0:57 (0:58)]

13.05-15.00, VOX:
Plan B für die Liebe (The Back-up Plan; USA 2010)
Jennifer Lopez: sexy [0:09 0:22?] & sD(-) [0:24(kurz) (0:26)] & sexy [0:32 0:33 0:35 ca.0:42] & sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:54] (& sexy u./od. sUPS- ? [ca. 0:57]) & sD [1:02-1:04 (1:06) 1:08(-)1:10] & (mind.) sD-
Noureen DeWulf: sD [(0:08/0:09 1:25) 1:26 1:28 1:29]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [(0:10) 0:11 1:11/1:12 (1:13 [recht kurz])] bzw. ... [1:14]
[unbekannt (Jennifer Lopez' (schwangeres) Bodydouble)]: sPO & (sehr kurz) OO- (rO-) [1:07]

14.05-15.25, rbb:
Die Geschichte von der Gänseprinzessin und ihrem treuen Pferd Falada - Nach dem Märchen der Gebrüder Grimm › Die Gänsemagd ‹ {so} (DDR 1988, © DEFA-Stiftung 1999)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anne Kasprzik {so 0:06}: PO(-) [0:39 (recht kurz)]
Michaela Kuklová: sCT(-) [0:25]
Regina Beyer (?): sD od. sD(-) [0:10 (recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:01]

14.15-15.45, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff: Spiel mit dem Feuer / Theorie & Praxis / Der Klabautermann / Stefan kommt - Victor geht {laut Absp.} [= Das Traumschiff: Mexiko - Urlaubsgeschichten auf See und in Mexiko {laut ZDF}] (BRD(/ÖST) © 1986)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Marlène Charell: (seitl.) sD(-) od. sD (li.) [1:02 (recht kurz)] & (seitl.) sD+ (Oops- ?) (li.) [1:06 (recht (bzw. sehr) kurz)]
Monika Peitsch: sD(-) bzw. sD [1:02-1:04] & sD(-) (re.) [1:15-1:16]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. (s)BA [1:11-1:12]

14.35-17.10, RTL ZWEI:
Waterworld (USA 1995)
Jeanne Tripplehorn: NA od. OH (& (nur wenn Fullscreen-Format) vlt. sehr kurz nPU ["nPU-Oops"])
[unbekannt] (od. Shelley Michelle ?) (Jeanne Tripplehorns Bodydouble): PO [0:42]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangabe von Claus Kant)

ca. 14.40-16.30, PRO 7:
bullyparade - DER FILM (BRD 2017)
Diana Herold: sD [0:15]
Jane Chirwa: (mind.) sD- [1:08]
Jasmin Lord: sD [1:03 1:12-1:14]
Jeanne Goursaud: sD(-) [1:03 1:04 1:05 1:07 1:08 1:21]

15.00-16.40, VOX:
Miss Bodyguard (Hot Pursuit; USA 2015)
Reese Witherspoon: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:31] & sD (& sUPS ?) [ca. 0:56]
Sofía Vergara: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:31] & sD [ca. 0:56 (1:20)] & sPO- [ca. 1:25 (= Absp.)] & ...
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

15.00-16.55, one:
Frühstück bei Tiffany (Breakfast at Tiffany’s; USA 1961)
Miss Beverly Hills [= Beverly Powers]: sBH (& OH- ?) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen [und Bild])

15.55-17.55, ATV II:
Star Trek: Der Aufstand (Star Trek: Insurrection; USA 1998)
Donna Murphy: sWS (li. sNIP od. sCT-) [ca. 0:35] & sNIP (zumind. li.) [ca. 1:02] (& OH od. NA ? [im Wasser]) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 16.30-18.20, PRO 7:
Der Schuh des Manitu [Extra Large] (BRD 2001)
Hanina Banaga & Patricia Dick {laut IMDb}: "sB" [0:04-0:05]
Marie Bäumer: sD [(0:40-)0:41(-)0:42 (0:43) 0:47] (& OH- ? [0:53]) & sD [(0:54) 1:05-1:08 1:12(-1:13) (1:14 1:16) 1:22]
Natalia Avelon: Oops (wohl kaum OO- [rO-]) [0:04] & OH (auf Foto) [0:33]

16.40-20.15, VOX:
Titanic (USA 1997)
Kate Winslet: sD(-) [(mind.) 0:35] & sCT- od. sNIP & (bildformatabhängig) OO+ & PO- od. PU & PO [1:22] & OO [1:23]

17.10-18.45, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff: Nie zu spät für die Liebe / Die Schuld des Kapitäns / Kuddels letzte Fahrt / Der Don Juan {laut Absp.} [= Das Traumschiff: Südafrika {laut ZDF}] (BRD(/ÖST) © 1992)
Andrea L_' _Arronge: sBI [0:18/0:19 0:20(kurz) 0:29 0:30(Bik.-Obertl.)] & sNIP [0:58]
Chariklia Baxevanos: sBA- [0:18] & sD(-) (bzw. (kurz) sBA-) [0:19-0:20]
Heidelinde Weis: sBA (mit sD) [0:07 0:08]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO- [0:48-0:49 (0:52?)]
[zwei bzw. eine Unbekannte]: OO [0:48(/0:49) 0:52]

17.10-20.15 und 23.50-2.30, RTL ZWEI:
Troja (Troy; USA/GB/Malta 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Diane Kruger: OH [0:11] & PO & OH [0:12] & (mind.) sD- (im längeren "Director's Cut" auch OO)
Rose Byrne: (mind.) sexy [1:28 (1:29)] & OH- [1:33]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: NA+ bzw. OO- [0:05]
(von Bildern her ist nichts Weiteres bekannt)

17.25-18.55, ZDF:
Die Rosenheim-Cops: Der Schein trügt (BRD © 2017)
Isabel Mergl: sD [1:15 1:16(-1:17)]
Melanie Kogler: sD [0:00 0:12 (0:32)]
Morena Hummel: sD [0:01 (0:02 0:30) 0:31]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:21]

17.50-20.15, PULS 4:
Jurassic World (USA 2015)
Bryce Dallas Howard: sD(-) [ca. 1:47] (& sexy ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 18.05-20.15, kabel eins:
Die Goonies (The Goonies; USA 1985)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kerri Green (bzw. Stuntdouble ? [laut IMDb: Sandra Lee Gimpel]): sUPS [(zumind. in 2. Filmhälfte) mehrf.] (keine Evidenz für erwähnenswertes sWS, also nicht bloß nasse Kleidung)

18.45-20.15, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff: _"_Der verlorene Sohn_"_ / _"_Spiel mit dem Feuer_"_ / _"_Die Dame Esmeralda_"_ / _"_Klassentreffen_"_ {laut Absp.} [= Das Traumschiff: Ägypten {laut ZDF}] (BRD(/ÖST) © 1992)
Michaela May: sBA [0:24 0:25]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

ca. 20.15-22.25, kabel eins:
Der Prinz aus Zamunda (Coming to America; USA 1988)
Allison Dean: sexy [(0:51) 1:16 1:17/1:18]
Bianca McEachin {laut Mr. Skin}: sBI (& sPO) [0:35-0:37]
Feather & Garcelle Beauvais & Stephanie Simon (jew. "Rose Bearer"): sexy [0:03 (0:04) 0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08] bzw. {nur zwei} sD(-) [0:08]
Felicia Taylor: OO [0:04]
(wahrsch.) Lisa Gumora: sD [0:34]
Michele Watley [= Midori]: PO [0:04]
Sheila Johnson: sD [0:06 0:07-0:08 0:09 (0:10)] & sexy [(0:12) 0:15 0:16 (0:17) 0:21] & sD [1:45]
Vanessa Bell [Calloway]: sD [0:15 0:16 (0:18)]
Victoria Dillard: OO [0:04]
[mehrere Unbekannte (darunter Cynthia Finkley u./od. Mindora Mimms ?)]: sBI [0:35-0:37]
[zahlreiche Tänzerinnen (Aurorah Allain, Debra Johnson, Dionne Rockhold, Donna M. Perkins, Eyan Williams, Gigi Hunter, Gina Consuela Rose, Karen Renee Owens, Leah Aldridge, Monique Mannen, Paula Brown, Robbin Tasha-Ford ?, Sharon Ferrol-Young, Sharon Renee Owens, Stephanie Clark, Tanya Lynne Lee u./od. Victoria Dillard)]: sexy (bzw. sPO) [0:13-0:15]

20.15-22.30 und 0.25-2.20, ServusTV:
Silver Linings (Silver Linings Playbook; USA 2012)
Brea Bee: PO & (sehr? kurz) OO(-) (zumind. rO[-]) [ca. 0:13] & OO & PO [ca. 0:33]
Jennifer Lawrence: (mind.) sD- & (im Spiegel ?) OH- [ca. 1:09] & sexy ? [ca. 1:12] & sD & sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.15 (auch Montag, 13.05-14.00), ANIXE HD SERIE:
Klinik _UNTER _ Palmen: Spiel mit dem Feuer, Teil 1 (ÖST?/BRD © 1996)
Silke Natho: sD(-) [0:03] & (OH(-?) bzw.) OO [(0:29-)0:30]

20.15-23.50 und 2.30-5.55, RTL ZWEI:
Braveheart (USA 1995)
Catherine McCormack: OO [0:36] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Claus Kant)

20.15-21.45, ZDF & 20.15-21.46, ORF 2:
Das Traumschiff[: Bahamas] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2023)
Lena Meckel: sBI (mit sD) & (seitl.) sPO- [0:08] & sBI [0:15 0:16] & sBH(-) (li. Hälfte; mit sD[-]) (bzw. sexy ?) [0:19(/0:20)] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:59 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [1:01 (recht kurz)]
Lore Richter: sPO- & sBA [0:44] & sBA (mit sD) [0:46 0:47 0:49 (0:50)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:06] bzw. sD(-) [0:55 0:56]
(für den "Traumschiff"-Ableger danach keine Zeit mehr)

20.15-21.40, hr:
Der Urbino[-]Krimi: Mord im Olivenhain (BRD © 2016)
(Katharina Wackernagel: sexy ? [1:26])
Michela Ferrazza ?: NA+ (als Leiche) [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Viktoria Gabrysch: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:28] & sD [0:29] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:30]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:54]

20.15-21.50, zdf_neo:
Die Geisterjäger {oder: Ghostbusters - Die Geisterjäger (oder: Ghostbusters)} (Ghost Busters = Ghostbusters; USA 1984)
Sigourney Weaver: sexy [(mind.) ca. 1:22] (gemäß Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-23.05 und 1.10-3.30, ATV:
Gone Girl - Das perfekte Opfer (Gone Girl; USA 2014)
Emily Ratajkowski: sD & OO [ca. 0:42] & OO [ca. 0:49]
Lola Kirke: sBI
Rosamund Pike: PO(-?) & OO- (rO-) [ca. 2:12] & sPO(-) & sBH (mit sD) & sD & sUPS
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin [früher])

20.15-22.20 (auch Montag, 22.15-0.05), PULS 4:
The Hangover, Part II {wenn wie PRO7-, RTL- und SAT.1-Version; oder (wie bei VOX-Version): Hangover 2} (The Hangover, Part II; USA 2011)
(mind.)
Heather Graham: sBI (auf Foto(s)) [0:09 (0:10 0:11)]
Jamie Chung: sexy [0:15] & (sexy bzw.) sD(-) (li.) [(0:20-)0:21] & sD(-) [ca. 1:28 (1:29) 1:30] & sD od. sD(-) [ca. 1:32]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI bzw. sexy [ca. 1:33 (= Absp.)] bzw. ...
[(mind.) eine (noch ?) Unbekannte (Transsexuelle ?)]: OO [ca. 0:50]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy bzw. {mind. eine} sD [ca. 0:48ff.]

20.15-22.35 und 0.15-2.15, ATV II:
Star Trek (Star Trek = Star Trek: The Future Begins; USA/BRD 2009)
Rachel Nichols: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:30]
Zoë Saldana: sBH [ca. 0:30]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.50-23.30, zdf_neo:
Ghostbusters II {oder: Ghostbusters 2} (USA 1989)
Sigourney Weaver: sBH [0:43] & sD [0:51 (0:52)]

ca. 22.25-0.35, kabel eins:
Die Glücksritter (Trading Places; USA 1983)
Barra Kahn {laut Mr. Skin}: OO [0:41]
Jamie Lee Curtis: sCT(-) [0:56 0:57] & OO [0:58 1:07] & sD(-) [1:19 (kurz)] & sD [1:27 1:30] & sBI [1:47]
Kristin Holby: sBH [0:21 (0:22)]
[(mir) (jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:38] bzw. sNIP- [0:39] bzw. sD [0:40 0:42] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. ~sBI [1:47]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [0:41]

22.30-0.25 und 2.20-4.10, ServusTV:
Der Mann, den sie Pferd nannten (A Man Called Horse; USA 1970)
Corinna Tsopei: PO [ca. 1:04] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [ca. 1:04 1:24] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.45-0.15, mdr:
Sachsens Glanz und PREUSSENS Gloria - Frei nach Motiven des Romanzyklus ›Aus der Sachsenzeit‹ von Josef I. Kraszewski: Gräfin Cosel, Teil I (DDR © 1987)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Andrea Czernetzki: OO [1:08 1:11] & sD [1:14]
Marzena Trybała: sD [(u.a.) 1:07 1:09-1:10]


23.05-1.10 (auch Montag, 1.10-2.55), ATV:
The Gun*man* (ESP/GB(/USA) © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Jasmine Trinca: Oops(-?) (re.) [0:05 (sehr kurz)] & OO- (lO-) & sNIP [0:45 (jew. recht kurz)] & (mind.) OH- [0:46] & Oops- (re.) [0:53 (sehr kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [0:54 (2x recht kurz)] & sD(-/+?) (li.) [0:55 (sehr kurz)] & sNIP [0:57 (recht kurz)] & {gemäß Bild} sD (weitere Nacktszenen soll es nicht geben)

23.15-2.00, one:
Casino (USA/FRA © 1995)
Millicent Sheridan: PO & OO(-) [0:18]
Sharon Stone: (Oops- ? (re.) [ca. 1:14 (recht kurz)] &) sexy [1:20/1:21] & sexy od. sUPS [2:05] & sD (li.) [2:08] (& Oops od. OO- (lO-) ? [ca. 2:14 (sehr kurz)]) & sBH [2:15] & sD(-)
[einige Unbekannte]: sD bzw. sexy
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB"

23.15-1.10, SRF 1:
Bridget Jones’ Baby (Bridget Jones’s Baby / Bridget Jones Baby; GB/USA/FRA 2016)
(mind.)
Renée Zellweger: sBH [ca. 0:21] & (s?)PO od. ... ? & sBA (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[... Unbekannte]: OO (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

23.20-0.40, ZDF:
_Bride_ WARS - _Beste Feindinnen_ (_Bride_ WARS; USA 2009)
Anne Hathaway: sD [0:09 (recht kurz)] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:47 (recht kurz)] & sBH od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:11] & sD (li.) [1:12 (recht kurz)]
Kate Hudson: sexy [0:13 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:45 (0:46(sehr kurz) 0:54-0:55)]

23.23-0.52, ORF 2:
Spurlos in Marseille (BRD(/FRA) © 2020)
Jeanne Tremsal: sD(-) (li.) (auf Smartphone) [0:58]
Sabrina Amali: sD(-) [0:47 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBH (od. "sB" ?) [0:38 (recht kurz)]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sexy [0:38]

23.30-1.08 und 2.45-4.20, Das Erste:
WINTER-KARTOFFEL-KNÖDEL - Ein Eberhoferkrimi (BRD © 2014)
Jeanette Hain: "sB" od. sBH [0:44-0:45]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [1:28 (= Absp.)] bzw. sPO (& sD[-]) [1:28/1:29 (= Absp.)] (weder im Abspann noch in IMDb oder bei crew united)

23.30-1.25 und 3.15-5.05, SRF zwei:
Oblivion (USA 2013)
(mind.)
Andrea Riseborough: OH(-) od. NA [ca. 0:02] & PO [ca. 0:26] & sexy (?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.14-2.08, ORF 1:
Iron Man (USA 2008)
Gwyneth Paltrow: sexy [1:06]
Jeannine Kaspar, Ricki Noel Lander u./od. Sarah Cahill (jew. "Flight Attendant"): {zwei} sexy [0:13]
Leslie Bibb: sexy & {andere Szene} (kurz) OH(-) [0:08] & sexy [0:09]

ca. 0.35-2.15, kabel eins:
Auf der Suche nach dem goldenen Kind (The Golden Child; USA 1986)
Charlotte Lewis: sWS (sCT) [0:29] & sD [0:41 0:42] & sexy (wahrsch. teilw. Stuntdouble) [(1:10 1:11 1:12) 1:13 (1:14)]
(wahrsch.) Shakti [= Shakti Chen]: OO [1:14 (sehr kurz)]

1.10-2.50, SRF 1:
Der gezähmte Widerspenstige (il Bisbetico Domato {so}; ITA 1980)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Milly Carlucci: sD [0:25 (0:26)]
Ornella Muti: sD [0:48] & sexy [1:18] & sD+ (re.) & (recht kurz) OH(-) (li.) & sPO- & (recht kurz) OO- (rO-) [1:21] & OO- (lO-) (recht kurz) (bzw. OH-) [1:22(-1:23)] & OO (lO) [1:23 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) & (mind.) sD-

1.35-3.05, PULS 4:
300: Rise of an Empire (USA 2014)
Eva Green: OO [ca. 0:55f.]
Nancy McCrumb: OO [ca. 0:01]
[zwei (noch ?) Unbekannte]: OO & PO [ca. 1:15]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin bzw. aus "Parents Guide" in IMDb)

1.45-3.10, mdr:
Orpheus in der Unterwelt (DDR 1973 [digitale Restaurierung BRD 2021])
(mind.)
Dorit Gäbler: OH bzw. (kurz) OO(-) [0:06/0:07] & sD [0:08 0:09 0:10(-)0:11 0:12(-)0:13 0:15 0:16-0:17 0:19 0:57 0:58 (0:59) 1:00-1:02 1:03 1:11-1:14 1:15 1:16] & sCT ("sCT-PO" & "sCT-PU") [1:21]
Helga Piur: sCT ("sCT-OO") [0:24-0:25 (0:26 0:28) 0:39(li.) (0:40[li.]) 0:42(li.) (0:44[li.] 0:45?[li.]) 0:46 0:48(-)0:49 0:50 0:51 (0:52 1:04) 1:06 (1:07/1:08) (1:08/)1:09 1:17 1:19 1:21 1:22]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:01 0:02(re.)] bzw. sD(-) [0:21] bzw. sD [0:23 0:26] bzw. sD(-) [0:31 0:45 0:50] bzw. sD [1:04 1:05 1:06 1:07 1:18 1:19] bzw. sD(-) [1:22]
[eine bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: OO(-) bzw. OO [0:02]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO [0:56] & OH(+) [1:04] & {nur eine} OO [1:17]
[etliche bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sUPS [1:09-1:10 1:21 1:22]
[(mind.) zwei bzw. eine Unbekannte]: sCT [0:39 0:40 (0:42) 0:43 (0:44 0:45 0:48 0:49 0:51 1:04) 1:06 1:10]

2.20-3.50, SWR:
Die Legende der Maske (BRD © 2014)
Claudia Michelsen: sNIP [0:57]
Dalia Hernández: sD (li.) [0:02 (0:25)]

3.35-5.25, ATV II:
The East (USA/GB 2013)
Brit Marling: sexy od. sBH ? ("underwear") [ca. 0:36] & PO- ? [ca. 1:07 (kurz)] & OO- (rO-) [ca. 1:10 (kurz)]
Ellen Page: NA ? [ca. 1:29]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 4.00-5.50, PRO 7:
Pathfinder - Fährte des Kriegers (Pathfinder; USA 2007)
Moon Bloodgood: NA (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

5.10-5.55, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Spiel, Satz und Tod (Charlie's Angels: [2.14] Game, Set, Death; USA 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sD(-) (& wohl nur sugger. OH od. NA) [0:30]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP [(0:08) 0:09 (0:10/0:11 0:12 0:14? 0:15)]

5.25-6.20, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff: Geschäftliches / Kolumbus und Kabeljau / Der Hund {laut Absp.} [= Das Traumschiff: Karibik {laut ZDF}] (BRD(/ÖST/CH) © 1983)
Ute Christensen: sNIP- [0:15] & sNIP (li.) [0:30]

[Morgiges Frühprogramm wahrsch. im Laufe der Nacht (oder morgen früh)]


----------



## Anonymos (2 Jan. 2023)

Montag(/Dienstag), 2.(/3.) Januar 2023:

5.55-6.45 und 10.45-11.35, one:
Die Kanzlei: Feuer und Flamme (BRD © 2020)
Stephanie Gossger: OO [0:11 0:12(recht kurz)] & PU bzw. OO [0:15/0:16] & PU [0:45] & OO & (recht kurz) PO [0:46]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: NA [0:11] bzw. PO & OO-- [?] (lO--) [0:15] bzw. PO & PU bzw. PO & OO [0:15/0:16] bzw. PO bzw. NA (?) bzw. PO(-?) (seitl.) & OO [0:45]

6.20-7.50, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff[: Dubai] (BRD(/ÖST) © 1994)
Evelyn Gressmann (50): "sB" [0:24(-0:25) 0:49-0:50 0:51-0:52]
Gundula Petrovska (50+): "sB" (mit sD) [0:24(-)0:25 0:49-0:50 0:51-0:52]
Hildegard Krekel: "sB" [0:24-0:25 0:49-0:50 0:51-0:52]
Katja Woywood: sexy [bes. 0:37] & sNIP [0:59] & sBA [1:10 1:11]
[unbekannt]: "sB" (mit sD) [0:47-0:49] & sexy [0:50] & "sB" (mit sD[-?]) [0:51-0:52]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI(-) [1:00 1:01] bzw. sBI [1:01 (recht kurz)]

6.25-7.10 und 5.30-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Neues Leben (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD [(0:00) 0:10/0:11 (0:13) 0:14 0:15 0:16 0:17-0:18 0:19 0:20 (0:21 0:24 0:25 0:26 0:34/0:35 0:37)]
Nadja Becker: sD [0:14]

7.50-9.20, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff[: Tasmanien] (BRD(/ÖST) © 1995)
Anja Kling: sD(-) (re.) [0:22] & sD (re. bzw. li.) [0:25(/0:26) 0:28-0:29] & sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:50 0:51 0:52-0:53 (0:54 0:55)]
Anja Kruse: sBA [0:50 0:51 0:52 0:53 0:57 0:58-0:59 1:00 1:04 1:06 1:07]
Janette Rauch: sexy [1:11/1:12 (1:15)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) [0:15] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:16 (sehr kurz)] bzw. sBA [0:50 0:51]

8.20-8.50, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Taiwan (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:08(/0:09)] & sD [0:11] & (mind.) sD- [0:14] & sNIP (re. bzw. li.) [0:18 0:19]

ca. 8.35-9.05 und 4.55-5.15, PRO 7:
New Girl[: Das Brautkleid] (New Girl: [5.19] Dress; USA © 2016)
Hannah Simone: sD [0:17 (0:19)]

ca. 9.30-9.55, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine wunderschönen Haare ([scrubs]: [[5.15]] My Extra Mile; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:18(/0:19)]
Maria Menounos: sD(-) od. sD [0:13 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:18]

9.40-10.25, NITRO:
JAG - Im Auftrag der Ehre: Wiedersehen macht Freude, Teil 1 (JAG: [5.15] Boomerang, Part 1; USA © 2000)
Catherine Bell: sBI (mit sD) [0:37 (0:38) 0:41(= Absp.)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:07] bzw. sexy [0:36]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBA (von hint.) [0:21]
[(jew.) einige Unbekannte]: OH(+?) [0:21] bzw. OH (& {eine} sPO) [0:37]
[mehrere bzw. einige bzw. zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.; teilw. mit sD) [0:18 0:21/0:22 0:23 0:24 (0:37) 0:38-0:40]

ca. 9.55-10.20, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine clevere Idee ([scrubs]: [[5.16]] My Bright Idea; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (& (recht kurz) sNIP [re.]) [0:18(-)0:19] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:20]

9.55-10.45, ORF 2:
Julia - eine ungewöhnliche Frau: Schicksalsnacht (ÖST/BRD © 1999)
Marion Mitterhammer: sD [0:34/0:35] & PU [ca. 0:36] & PU & PO [0:38]

10.00-10.45, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Drei Engel auf Diamantenjagd (Charlie's Angels: [2.16] Diamond in the Rough; USA © 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sexy [0:09] & sBA (mit sD) [0:26 0:28] & sD (bei (s)BA-) [0:28 0:29 0:30 (0:31 [Foto])]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP- [0:20 0:25-0:26 0:29 0:30] & sexy [ca. 0:33 0:36 0:41 0:42 0:43 (0:44)]
Kate Jackson: sNIP- ? [0:06]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA(-) [0:24] bzw. sBA bzw. sBI [0:26] bzw. sexy [(0:29) 0:30]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:24]

10.25-11.15, NITRO:
JAG - Im Auftrag der Ehre: Wiedersehen macht Freude, Teil 2 (JAG: [5.16] Boomerang, Part 2; USA © 2000)
Catherine Bell: sBI [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sNIP [0:06 0:09 0:10 (0:16)] & sD bzw. sD(-) [0:35-0:37 (0:38?)]
[(jew.) mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 0:01] bzw. sBI bzw. OH [0:02/0:03]

ca. 10.50-11.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Aufrichtigkeit ([scrubs]: [[5.18]] My New Suit; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:17 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke: sD (bzw. sexy) [0:07(-0:08)]

10.55-11.40, zdf_neo:
Ich heirate eine Familie...: 1 + 1 = 5 [Teil 1] (BRD © 1983)
Angela van Moll: NA+ od. PO- (auf Werbeplakat) [0:14-0:15] & PO (auf Werbeplakat) [0:16] & OO [0:17 0:18] & sexy [0:20 0:21/0:22 0:27(-0:28) 0:28(-)0:29] & PO (auf Werbeplakat) [0:40 0:41 (jew. recht kurz)]

11.40-12.20, zdf_neo:
Ich heirate eine Familie..., Teil 2: 1 + 1 = 5 (BRD © 1983)
Angela van Moll: PO (auf Werbeplakat) [0:00(kurz) 0:01(-)0:02 0:09 0:17] & sBI (auf Foto) [0:35 (kurz)]
Julia Biedermann: sNIP [0:30]
Thekla Carola Wied: sNIP- [0:04 0:05]

[...]

14.15-18.10, arte:
Cleopatra (USA/GB/CH © 1963)
Elizabeth Taylor: NA+ (PO- ? [re. Hälfte]) {nicht PO} [0:27] & sCT(-) [...] & sD [...] & OH (vlt. NA) [1:57]
[unbekannt]: OH
[... Unbekannte]: "sB" bzw. sD bzw. sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und/oder Szenenbeschreibungen; (vlt. auf anderer Filmversion beruhende) Zeitangaben von Claus Kant)

14.20-14.45, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Die Hummertherapie] (how i met your mother: [8.9] Lobster Crawl; USA 2012)
Alyson Hannigan: sD(-) [0:11 0:13 (0:16 0:17)]
Chelan Simmons: (mind.) sD- [0:09]
Cobie Smulders: sD(-) [(0:18) 0:19]

ca. 14.25-14.50 (auch Dienstag, ca. 7.45-8.10), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Mund weg von meiner Tochter (TWO and a half MEN: [10.20] Bazinga! That's From a TV Show; USA 2013)
Emily Osment: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:07-0:10 0:11 0:14-0:15 0:16]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Das beste Jahr meines Lebens (BRD [(2004 od.) 2005], © 2006)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christine Neubauer: sD [(0:02-)0:03 (0:04 0:05) 0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09 0:10] & Oops (li.) [1:06 (kurz)]
Sandra Borgmann: sBH [0:33 0:34]
Stephanie Kellner: sNIP [0:03]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:02]

15.10-16.00, WDR:
Morden im Norden: Bilder des Todes (BRD © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anne Werner: sBH (anfangs mit sD) [0:01/0:02]
(0:06 nix)

15.17-16.02 und 2.57-3.41, ORF 2:
Die Rosenheim-Cops: Ein unverhofftes Wiedersehen (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Claudia [Helene] Hinterecker: sD [0:01 (0:02) (0:05/)0:06 0:09 0:11 0:12]

15.25-16.15 (auch Dienstag, 10.00-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Zwei Engel am Ball (Charlie's Angels: [2.17] Angels in the Backfield; USA 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Heidi Von Beltz: sUPS [0:21 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:22]

ca. 15.40-16.05 (auch Dienstag, ca. 8.10-8.35), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Das Cooper-Nowitzki-Theorem (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.6] The Cooper-Nowitzki Theorem; USA 2008)
Emily Happe: sD [0:18]
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:02 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:06-0:07] & sNIP- [0:18] & (mind.) sD-

15.40-16.35, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Rendezvous mit einem Geist (Charmed: [1.4] Dead Man Dating; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [(0:09 0:10) 0:16]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [0:06/0:07]

ca. 15.45-16.40, sixx & 19.15-20.10 (auch Dienstag, 12.20-13.05), ATV II:
Desperate Housewives: Schmutzige Wäsche (Desperate Housewives [1.1 Pilot]; USA 2004)
Eva Longoria: sexy [0:16 0:17] & sBH [0:18] & sexy [0:34] & (mind.) sD- [0:39]
Felicity Huffman: sexy [0:03]
Nicollette Sheridan: sD(-) [0:15 (0:16)]
Teri Hatcher: sNIP [0:16 0:34/0:35 0:35-0:36]

15.50-17.30 (auch Dienstag, 8.50-10.25), SRF 1:
Das Traumschiff[: Sambia] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2019)
Leonie Rainer: sexy [0:47] & sBI [(0:59-)1:01]
Sabine Postel (60+): sBA (mit sD) [0:59(-1:00)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:55] bzw. sUPS [1:31 (recht kurz)]

ca. 16.05-16.30 (auch Dienstag, 8.35-9.00), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Dessous auf der Oberleitung (the BIG BANG THEORY: [2.7] The Panty Piñata Polarization; USA 2008)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:03 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:11-ca.0:15(mit Unterbrechungen) 0:18(kurz)]
Samantha Potter: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:19]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. sBI [0:19]

16.20-17.05 und 3.10-3.55, SRF zwei:
Grey’s Anatomy: Wunder und andere Begehrlichkeiten (Grey’s Anatomy: [15.1] With a Wonder and a Wild Desire; USA 2018)
Camilla Luddington: sBI (zumind. Bik.-Obertl.) (gemäß Bildern und ~Szenenbeschreibung)

16.35-17.20 (auch Dienstag, 14.45-15.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Tödliche Träume (Charmed: [1.5] Dream Sorcerer; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:00) 0:22 (0:30)]
Shannen Doherty: (mind.?) OH- [0:16]
[unbekannt]: sexy (im Fernsehen) [(0:06) 0:07]

ca. 16.40-17.30, sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Unter der Oberfläche (Desperate Housewives: [1.2] Ah, But Underneath; USA 2004)
Eva Longoria: OH+ od. NA+ [0:01]
Nicollette Sheridan: sD [0:35 0:36 0:37]
Teri Hatcher: sexy bzw. sNIP (?) [(0:22) 0:23 0:38]

16.55-17.20 und 19.00-19.25, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein ganzer Kerl (TWO and a half MEN: [11.14] Three Fingers of Crème de Menthe; USA 2014)
Aly Michalka: sD [(0:02) 0:03-0:04 (0:05)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:15]
Amber Tamblyn: (s)BA- [0:15]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH (z.T. mit sD) bzw. sexy bzw. "sB" (mit sD[-]) [0:13-0:14]

17.20-17.50 und 19.25-19.55, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Resteverwerter der Liebe (TWO and a half MEN: [11.15] Cab Fare and a Bottle of Penicillin; USA 2014)
Amber Tamblyn: sexy (?) [0:17]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) (in Film) [0:00]
Marin Hinkle: sBH [0:12] & sD(-) [0:15 0:16]

17.20-18.15 (auch Dienstag, 15.35-16.30), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Höllenhochzeit (Charmed: [1.6] The Wedding from Hell; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:32 (0:35-)0:36 0:39(kurz)]

ca. 17.30-18.25 (auch Dienstag, ca. 15.45-16.40), sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Die nackte Wahrheit (Desperate Housewives: [1.3] Pretty Little Picture; USA 2004)
Eva Longoria: sexy [bes. 0:33]
Teri Hatcher: sexy [0:23 0:24] & OH(-) bzw. (vermutl. nur scheinbar) NA [0:24-0:26]

17.50-18.15 (auch Dienstag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Wie man Alan Harper los wird (TWO and a half MEN: [11.16] How to Get Rid of Alan Harper; USA 2014)
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD [0:08-0:09]

18.05-18.50, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Nackte Tatsache (BRD(/ÖST) © 1987)
Anja Schüte: OO (auf Zschr.-Foto(s)) [0:16 0:17 0:18 0:19 0:23]
Olivia Pascal: sNIP (?) [0:12 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt] (od. Anja Schüte ?): PO [0:16 0:17 0:19(-)0:20 0:23] & OO- (lO-) & PO [0:29] (jeweils auf Zschr.-Cover)

18.15-18.45 (auch Dienstag, 14.50-15.15), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Die 10.000 Dollar Frage (Married with Children: [8.26] Kelly Knows Something; USA 1994)
Christina Applegate: sexy [(0:10) 0:11 0:12]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:14 (0:15)] bzw. sBI od. sBH (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:08]

18.15-19.15 (auch Dienstag, 13.05-13.55), ATV II:
Lucifer[: Versteckte Gefahren] (Lucifer: [2.1] Everything's Coming Up Lucifer; USA 2016)
(mind.)
Jessica Sula: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:15]
Lesley-Ann Brandt: sexy [ca. 0:33] & sD [ca. 0:42]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sexy od. "sB" [ca. 0:42]

18.15-18.45 (auch Dienstag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Willkommen zuhause, Jake (TWO and a half MEN: [11.17] Welcome Home, Jake; USA 2014)
Aly Michalka: sD(-) od. sD [0:02] & sBH [0:19]
Amber Tamblyn: (mind.?) sD- [0:19]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sNIP- (?) [0:11]
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD(-) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) od. sD [ca. 0:10] & (mind.) sD- [0:16f.]

ca. 18.25-19.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 16.40-17.30), sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Mit allen Mitteln (Desperate Housewives: [1.4] Who's That Woman?; USA 2004)
Diana Terranova {laut IMDb}: sBH- (& sPO[-]) [0:24 0:25 (0:26)]
Eva Longoria: sBH [0:16] & sexy (wohl Sport-BH) [0:21]
Nicollette Sheridan: sD [0:06 0:07]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:25]

18.45-19.15 (auch Dienstag, 15.15-15.40), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der Traum vom großen Geld (Married with Children: [9.1] Shoeway to Heaven; USA 1994)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:13]

19.55-20.15 (auch Dienstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: [11.18] West Side Story (USA 2014)
Brooke D'Orsay: sD [0:10-0:11]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:14]
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD [0:03 0:04 (0:08-0:09) (0:12-)0:13(-0:14) (0:19)]

20.15-23.15 und 1.20-4.20, Das Erste:
Werk ohne Autor (BRD(/ITA/CZE) © 2018)
Juta Vanaga: sUPS (od. nPU) ? [0:40 (recht kurz)] & OO (lO) [0:41]
Paula Beer: sNIP (?) [0:55(kurz) 0:56-0:57] & OO [1:03 1:04] & PU & PO [1:05-1:06] & OO [1:13/1:14] & PO bzw. OO [1:22(-)1:23] & sexy od. sBA [2:16] & sD (re.) & sNIP (re.) bzw. OO (& (sehr kurz) nPU ?) [2:29-2:30] & PO [2:39] & PO & (kurz) nPU [2:43] (& sCT- ? [2:44]) & PU [2:45]
Saskia Rosendahl: sNIP & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:07] & PO(-) & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:12] & PU & PO [0:13] & sNIP & PU & PO [0:31]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: PU [1:14 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sNIP (re.) [0:52 0:53]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: (sNIP {mind. eine} bzw.) PO & OO bzw. PU [0:31(-0:32)]

20.15-21.05 und 1.00-1.45, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Mitten ins Herz (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Sanna Englund: sBH [0:28] & OO (rO) [0:29 (recht kurz)] & sBH- [0:31 0:32]

20.15-22.35, arte:
Das Mädchen Irma La Douce (Irma La Douce; USA 1963)
Ruth & Jane Earl: sD [(1:00) 1:10 1:11 1:12/1:13 (1:28)]
Shirley MacLaine: sBH [0:40 0:41] & OH [0:41 0:45 0:50] & OH- [0:52(-0:53)] & sBH [1:02-1:03] & OH [(1:19?) (1:21-)1:22 (1:34?)] & sD & sexy
[(mir) unbekannt]: OH- [0:23]
[mehrere (mir) Unbekannte]: sBH [0:20 0:21 (0:22)] bzw. sD

20.15-21.45, one:
HINTER DER TÜR - nach dem Roman von Magda Szabó (The Door = Az ajtó; HUN/BRD © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Martina Gedeck: sBA od. sexy [0:02 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:25] & sBA [1:19/1:20]

20.25-21.55, rbb:
tatort: Das Mädchen, das allein nach Hausʻ geht (BRD ©2022)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Bella Dayne: sD [0:20 0:22 (0:23) 0:24 0:45] & sBH (mit sD) [0:47-0:48 0:50-0:51 0:52] & sD [0:55]

21.05-22.05, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: En Vogue (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Lisa Brühlmann: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:10/0:11]
Susan Hoecke: sD [0:11]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:10]

22.00-22.50 und 2.00-2.45, RTLplus:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast {so}: FÄHRTE AUFGENOMMEN (BRD © 2004)
Anja Reßmer: sBH [0:32]

22.05-23.05, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Familienangelegenheiten (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Annett Fleischer: sD(-) [0:41]
Nadine Arents: sBI (mit sD) [0:13-0:14] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD[-]) [0:15]

22.05-23.45 und 1.20-2.45, ServusTV:
The Salvation - Spur der Vergeltung (The Salvation; DAN/GB/Südafr./SWE/BEL 2014)
Eva Green: sD (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

22.10-23.25, mdr:
Sachsens Glanz und PREUSSENS Gloria - Frei nach Motiven des Romanzyklus ›Aus der Sachsenzeit‹ von Josef I. Kraszewski: Gräfin Cosel [=] Teil II (DDR © 1987)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anne Kasprzik {noch so}: sD [(0:11) 0:12 0:19/0:20]
Marzena Trybała: sD [0:00 (0:01 0:03) 0:15-0:16 (0:18) 0:19 0:23-0:25 0:37-0:38 0:39 ... 1:12 (1:14)]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: OO (zumind. lO) bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:03] bzw. sD [(0:05-)0:06]

ca. 22.15-0.15 (auch Dienstag, ca. 0.25-2.20), kabel eins:
Red Heat (USA 1988)
{auf FSK18-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Gina Gershon: sexy [0:49] & sCT- (als Leiche) [1:21]
Gretchen Palmer: NA+ (laut Mr. Skin: OO- & PO-) [1:16] & OO(+) & PO [1:18]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: PO bzw. OO bzw. PU [0:01-0:02]

22.18-0.00, ORF 1:
How to Be Single (USA 2016)
Alison Brie: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:07]
Caroline Lowe: sD {nicht sBH} [ca. 0:01]
Dakota Johnson: sBH(-?) od. sD(-?) [ca. 1:08]
(gemäß Bildern bzw. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.50-23.40 und 2.45-3.30, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast: BLINDGÄNGER (BRD © 2004)
Carrie Anne Hampel: sNIP- (re.) [0:08]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO & PO bzw. NA+ [0:08]
(letztes Drittel noch nicht gesehen)

22.55-0.25, one:
Goldjungs (BRD © 2021)
Michelle Barthel: (... ? [0:34] &) sBH [0:35/0:36] & OO (recht kurz) & {andere Szene} sexy [0:47] & PO [0:48 0:49] & NA [0:50]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:47]

(23.10-23.40, αlpha:
Campus Cinema
_darin_
Haut (BRD © 2017)
Judith Neumann: sexy ? [0:12-0:13])

23.20-1.10 und 2.55-4.35, ATV:
Conan - Der Barbar (Conan the Barbarian; USA 2011)
Adriana Kalcheva, Blagovesta Cakova, Nikol Vasileva, Svetlana Vasileva, Vangelitsa Karadjova, Zhenia Zheleva, Zlateto Keremedchieva u./od. Zornitsa Stoicheva (jew. "Topless Wench") u./od. [einige Unbekannte]: OO [0:27 0:28-0:29 0:30 1:15-1:16] bzw. sexy [1:15-1:16]
Alina Puscau: OO [ca. 0:27]
Aysun Aptulova: OO [0:00]
Rachel Nichols: (NA ? [1:12] & OH (od. NA) ? [1:13] &) sD [mehrf.]
Rose McGowan: sD [0:46 (0:48 0:49)] & ~"sB" [0:59 1:03 1:05] & sexy [1:14]
Zlatka Raikova: OO [ca. 0:27]
[unbekannt (Rachel Nichols' Bodydouble)]: OO [1:12]

23.25-1.00, mdr:
Sachsens Glanz und PREUSSENS Gloria - Frei nach Motiven des Romanzyklus ›Aus der Sachsenzeit‹ von Josef I. Kraszewski: Brühl [=] Teil III (DDR © 1985)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Monika Woytowicz (od. Bodydouble): (mind.) OO- (recht dunkel) [0:24]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:30] bzw. sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:59/1:00] bzw. sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [1:02/1:03] bzw. sD [1:12-1:13 1:14]

23.30-0.00 ?, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Der Antrag (BRD © 2011)
Sonsee Neu: sNIP [0:18]
(der Sender mit häufigen Lücken in der Programmübersicht versagt dieser Tage gänzlich)

23.40-1.20, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: der Tod des PelikaN {(fälschl.) so} (DDR © 1989)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Zsuzsa Nyertes: PO [0:18] & OH(-?) [0:19 (kurz)]

23.55-1.30, ZDF:
Alki Alki (BRD © 2015)
Christina Große: sBH- [0:00] & sBH(-) [0:38] & (mind.) sD- [1:12]
Eva Bay: sexy (?) [1:03 1:04 1:05 (1:06)]
Monika [Anna] Wojtyllo: sD [1:03 1:04 1:06 (1:09) 1:10 1:31-1:32]

0.00-1.28, ORF 1:
3 Engel für Charlie (Charlie's Angels; USA/BRD 2000)
Cameron Diaz: sBI [0:04] & sexy [0:08-0:09] & "sB" [0:34/0:35] & sD(-) [0:35/0:36] & sexy [0:47-0:49 (0:50)] & sD [1:06/1:07] & OH- [1:07] & sD [(mind.) 1:10 1:11 1:18 1:22 1:23 1:24 (teilw. kurz)] & sexy [1:25 1:26] & sWS (sCT-) [1:26 (1:28 [= Absp.])] & "sB" [1:27 (= Absp.)]
Drew Barrymore: sexy (od. NA ?) [0:06] & sD(+) [0:28 0:29 0:30 0:31 (0:35/0:36)] & sexy [?] (bzw. OH- ?) [0:53-0:56] & ... (vermutl. teilw. Body-/Stuntdouble) [0:58] & sD(-) & OH- [1:07]
Lucy Liu: sD [0:10 0:11] & "sB" [0:34/0:35] & OH- [1:07] & "sB" [1:27 (= Absp.)] & sexy

ca. 1.15-2.55, SAT.1:
Der letzte Bulle [= Der letzte Bulle - Der Kinofilm {laut IMDb} = Der letzte Bulle - Der Film {laut SAT.1}] (BRD © 2019)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH(-) (mit sD) (auf Handybild) [0:42] bzw. OO(-) (rO[-]) bzw. sexy [1:00]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: OO bzw. PO bzw. sPO bzw. ... (auf kleinen Bildern in Notebook) [1:19 (recht kurz)]

ca. 2.15-3.55, kabel eins:
Freitag, der 13. (Friday the 13th; USA 2009)
America Olivo: sBH & OO [ca. 0:09] & OO [ca. 0:15f.]
Julianna Guill: sBH & OO [ca. 1:05] & OO+ & PO [ca. 1:06f. 1:11]
Willa Ford: OO [ca. 0:44f. 0:49]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

2.35-3.15, RTL ZWEI:
Exklusiv - die Reportage: Grenzenlos geil! Deutschlands Sexsüchtige packen aus (BRD © 2008)
Annina Ucatis: OO [0:00] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:03-0:05] & OO bzw. sBH [0:14/0:15] & OO [0:24/0:25] & sD [0:26] & OO [0:28 0:35/0:36] & sD [0:36] & OO [0:37 0:38-0:39] & sexy
Ramona ...: OO [0:00 0:01] & sBH bzw. OO [0:21-0:22] & OO [0:27] & OO(+) & PO [0:28/0:29] & OO bzw. ... (auf Fotos) [0:30 (jew. kurz)] & sD [0:40(-0:41) 0:42 (0:43)]
[einige (mir) Unbekannte]: OO [0:28] & sexy bzw. "sB" [0:34] & OO [0:35/0:36]

3.05-3.55, hr:
Heiter bis tödlich: Zwischen den Zeilen: Frau auf der Couch (BRD © 2013)
Constanze Behrends: sexy [0:12-0:13 (0:31)]

5.15-6.10, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff: Nachbarn / Tochter des Chefs / Der Falschspieler {laut Absp.} [= Das Traumschiff: Rio {laut ZDF}] (BRD(/ÖST/CH) © 1983)
Elisabeth Volkmann: sBA [0:23-0:24] & sNIP (od. sCT- ?) [0:33]
Marie-Luise Marjan: sBA [0:23 (0:24)]
Sabine Postel: sD [0:30 (recht kurz)] & sBI [0:38]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO [0:39] bzw. OO [0:40] bzw. "sB" & sPO(-) [0:41]
[drei bzw. etliche Unbekannte]: "sB" (z.T. mit sD) [0:39 0:40]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [0:41]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:18 0:19-0:20 0:23]
[zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:41]

5.35-6.30, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Eishockey (BRD © 2003)
Elena Uhlig: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:20 0:21 0:22 0:30-0:31 0:34]
Susann Uplegger: sD [0:38(/0:39)]
[unbekannt]: OO+ (in Zschr.) [0:20]

[Morgiges Frühprogramm erst spät in der Nacht (oder morgen früh) möglich]


----------



## Anonymos (3 Jan. 2023)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 3.(/4.) Januar 2023:

6.10-7.45, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff[: Karibik {laut ZDF} _oder_ St. Lucia {laut IMDb}] (BRD(/ÖST) © 1997)
Antje Hagen (fast 60): (sBA- mit) sD [0:08]
Heike Goosmann: sBI [0:10 0:32] & sD(-) [0:38] & sexy [0:43]
Ivana Kansy: sBI (überw. mit sD) [(0:51) 0:52 (0:54) 0:55 0:56(kurz) (jew. nur Bik.-Obertl.) 1:05 1:08] & (mind.) sD- [1:21/1:22]
Judith Kernke [= Jo Kern]: sBA [(0:08) 0:09 0:28 0:29/0:30] & sexy (?) [0:37 0:41] & sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) [0:43 0:44] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:47 0:50/0:51] & sexy [1:04]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. sBA) [0:28]

6.15-7.00 und 5.15-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Kein Heim (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:00 0:01 0:04 0:05 0:08-0:09 0:27 0:30]
Irina Miller: sD [(0:14 0:15) 0:16-0:17 (0:31-0:32)]

ca. 6.35-7.30, sixx:
Ghost Whisperer: Die Gabe (Ghost Whisperer [1.1 Pilot]; USA 2005)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD(-) [0:03 0:04 (0:05)] & sD [0:13] & sD(-) [0:22]

6.55-8.25, one:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL {so}: Überraschung in Mexiko (ÖST?/BRD © 2005)
(mind.)
Antje Schmidt: sBH [0:22(/0:23)]

ca. 7.20-7.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Tragen Schafe Lippenstift? (TWO and a half MEN: [10.19] Big Episode: Someone Stole a Spoon; USA 2013)
Jelly Howie: OH [0:09]
Kelly Rohrbach: sD [0:12]

9.15-10.45, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff[: Galapagos / Jamaika {laut ZDF}] (BRD(/ÖST) © 1998)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christina Plate: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:10-)0:11] & sD(-) [0:18] & sBH [0:41]
Hannelore Elsner: sBA [0:26]
Lara Joy Körner: sBI [0:35-0:37 1:00 1:02]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:08-0:09 0:12 (0:13)]

9.45-10.30, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Ganze Kerle (BRD © 2007)
Paula Schramm: sD [0:02-0:03 0:04 0:08]

ca. 10.25-10.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: MEIN DÉJA VU {so} ([scrubs]: [[5.22]] My Déjà Vu, My Déjà Vu; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:15 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke od. Stuntdouble: sexy [0:14]

ca. 10.50-11.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein neuer Schwarm ([scrubs]: [[5.23]] My Urologist; USA © 2006)
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:09-0:10] & sD od. sD(-) (re.) [0:11]
Tori Welles {laut IMDb}: sD (re.) [0:03]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:02]

12.20-13.10, NDR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Ein schwarzer Tag (BRD © 2005)
Hendrikje Fitz: sD & (recht kurz) sPO- (re.) [0:20] {kein sBH}

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Am Kap der Liebe (BRD(/AUS) © 2004)
(mind.)
Claudine Wilde: sexy bzw. (recht kurz) sD(-) [0:52-0:53] & OH(-/+?) [0:58] & sD [1:12 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
Michelle Boyle: sD [(0:21) 1:00 1:09 (1:10)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:33] bzw. ... [1:13]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:24]

13.40-14.30, hr:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Bauernregel (BRD © 2019)
(Jeanne Goursaud: nix)
Stephanie Marin: (mind.) sD- [0:15 (recht kurz)]

13.55-15.25 (auch Mittwoch, 6.50-8.20), one:
Verliebt in Amsterdam (BRD © 2017)
Bracha van Doesburgh: (sexy bzw.) sBH [(0:18/)0:19] & OH- [0:19 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:32 (0:34) (jew. kurz)] & PO(-) (od. sPO(-) ?) [0:36 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:49] & sexy (Slip) [1:22]

ca. 14.00-14.55 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.35-7.30), sixx:
Ghost Whisperer: Schicksalsnacht (Ghost Whisperer: [1.3] Ghost, Interrupted; USA 2005)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [(0:29) 0:30(/0:31) (0:32 0:33) 0:34 (0:37) 0:38 0:39 0:40]

ca. 14.20-14.45 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 7.35-8.05), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Unterwäsche der Stars (TWO and a half MEN: [10.22] My Bodacious Vidalia; USA 2013)
Amanda Detmer: sD [0:09] & (mind.) sD-

14.30-16.00 und 1.30-3.00, hr:
Drunter & Brüder (BRD © 2014)
Natalia Avelon: sD [0:52 0:54 0:55 0:56 (0:57) (jew. unter sCT: ) 1:00 (1:02)] & sBH [1:07 1:08 1:09 1:10(-1:11)]

15.25-16.15 (auch Mittwoch, 9.55-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Die Sandburgen-Morde (Charlie's Angels: [2.18] The Sandcastle Murders; USA © 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Cis Rundle: sBA (mit sD) [0:01]
[unbekannt]: sBA (im Hintergr.) [0:19 0:20]

15.55-17.30 (auch Mittwoch, 9.35-11.05), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Sonntagskinder (BRD(/ÖST) © 2011)
Birthe Wolter: sD(-) (re.) [0:23 (recht kurz)]

16.20-17.05 und 1.50-2.30, SRF zwei:
Grey’s Anatomy[: Bauchgefühl] (Grey’s Anatomy: [15.3] Gut Feeling; USA 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur 1. Hälfte):}
Caterina Scorsone: sBH [0:00]

16.30-17.25 (auch Mittwoch, 14.45-15.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Schwester der Nacht (Charmed: [1.7] The Fourth Sister; USA 1998)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:14-0:15 (0:38)] & sexy

16.45-17.25, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Der Optimist (BRD(/ÖST) © 1987)
Barbara Wussow: sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:02 0:03]
Claudia Arnold-Brauner: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:01 0:02 0:03(Bik.-Obertl.)]
Gaby Dohm: (mind.) sD- [0:17 (recht kurz)] & sBA (vlt. Schwimm-/Tauchdouble) [0:17 0:18] & sBA- (re. mit sD) [0:23-0:24]
[... Unbekannte]: sBA bzw. sBI
[vier Unbekannte]: sexy [0:22]

17.25-18.10, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Die Freundin (BRD(/ÖST) © 1987)
Gaby Dohm: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:04]
Ilona Grübel: sNIP [0:33(re.) (0:34?(li.) 0:38)]
Monika Woytowicz: sNIP- [0:24]

ca. 17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 15.45-16.35), sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Eindringlinge (Desperate Housewives: [1.5] Come in, Stranger; USA 2004)
Eva Longoria: sexy [0:13] & (mind.) sD- [0:35]
Teri Hatcher: sNIP [0:10-0:11 (0:19) 0:32 0:33]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:32/0:33]

18.15-18.45 (auch Mittwoch, 14.50-15.15), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Mr. Bundy und sein Chauffeur (Married with Children: [9.2] Driving Mr. Boondy; USA 1994)
Christina Applegate: sBI [0:07] & sexy [0:14] & sBI [0:15 0:17-0:19]
Nicole Nagel: sD [0:16]

18.15-18.45 (auch Mittwoch, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Darf ich aus Ihrem Schlauch trinken? (TWO and a half MEN: [11.19] Lan mao shi zai wuding shang; USA 2014)
Brooke D'Orsay: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 0:01-0:02] & sD [(0:19/)0:20]
Mila Kunis: sexy (?) [0:10/0:11] & sD(-) [0:17]

18.20-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, 13.10-13.55), ATV II:
Lucifer[: Lügen haben kurze Beine] (Lucifer: [2.2] Liar, Liar, Slutty Dress on Fire; USA 2016)
Lesley-Ann Brandt: sexy [0:23 (0:25?) 0:26 0:28 0:29]
Tricia Helfer: sD [0:05-0:06 0:07] & (mind.) OH- (vlt. NA) [0:08] & sD (li.) [0:08-0:09] & sD(-) [0:23] & sD(-) bzw. sD (?) [0:33-0:35] & sD(-) [0:40-0:42]
[unbekannt]: ... [0:29 (recht kurz)]

ca. 18.25-19.20 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 16.35-17.30), sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Schlachtfelder (Desperate Housewives: [1.6] Running to Stand Still; USA 2004)
Eva Longoria: sBH [0:02]
Marcia Cross: sBH [0:26-0:27]

18.45-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, 15.15-15.40), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der Pickel muss weg! (Married with Children: [9.3] Kelly Breaks Out; USA 1994)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:06] & sNIP [0:06-0:07] & sexy [0:08 0:11(-)0:12] & sNIP [0:16-0:17] & "sB" [0:18] & sexy [0:20]

19.00-19.25 (auch Mittwoch, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Therapie am Ozean (TWO and a half MEN: [11.20] Lotta Delis in Little Armenia; USA 2014)
Jamie Luner: sBH (mit sD) [0:08]

19.15-20.10 (auch Mittwoch, 12.20-13.10), ATV II:
Desperate Housewives: Unter der Oberfläche (Desperate Housewives: [1.2] Ah, But Underneath; USA 2004)
Eva Longoria: OH+ od. NA+ [0:01]
Nicollette Sheridan: sD [0:35 0:36 0:37]
Teri Hatcher: sexy bzw. sNIP (?) [(0:22) 0:23 0:38]

19.55-20.15, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Mit Waldi in die Zukunft (TWO and a half MEN: [11.22] Oh WALD-E, Good Times Ahead; USA 2014)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [0:10 (recht kurz)]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: (mind.) sD- [0:11] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:16 0:18]
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD(-) [0:15 ca.0:16]

20.05-21.05, SRF 1:
Die Chefin: Mein Mord (BRD(/ÖST/CH) © 2021)
Clara Sindel: sBH od. "sB" [0:00 0:01 (0:02) (jew. auf Fotos: ) 0:12-0:14 0:15 0:49]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
_Maximilian_ - DAS SPIEL VON MACHT UND LIEBE [Teil 1] (ÖST/BRD © 2016)
Christa Théret: OO bzw. (jew. recht kurz) PU & PO [0:55/0:56]
Lili Epply: OO [0:09/0:10 0:11]

20.15-21.45, BR:
tatort: Wolfsstunde (BRD © 2008)
Annabelle Leip: OO+ (lO) od. PU [0:01/0:02] & NA- (als Leiche) [0:02/0:03] & PU & {andere Szene} OO (jew. als Leiche) [0:04] & OO (rO) (als Leiche; auf Foto) [0:05 (recht kurz)] (& OO- ? [0:13 (sehr kurz)]) & OO (als Leiche; auf Fotos) [0:13/0:14]
ChrisTine Urspruch: (mind.) sD- [0:52]
Katharina Lorenz: sD(-) (re.) [1:22/1:23]
[unbekannt (1) ("Luna")]: sBH(-) [0:47]
[unbekannt (2)]: sBH [0:45 0:46 (0:47)]
[unbekannt (3)]: sPO & sBI od. "sB" [0:45 (recht kurz)] & sBI od. "sB" (mit sD) & sPO [0:46]
[unbekannt (4)]: sexy [0:46 0:47]
([unbekannt (5)]: sexy ? [0:46])

20.15-21.45, WDR:
tatort: KOLLAPS (BRD © 2015)
Anna Schudt: sD(-) (li.) [0:57-0:58] & sexy (?) [1:24 1:25]
Victoire Laly: OO (als Leiche) [0:59/1:00]
[unbekannt]: OO- (lO-) [0:05 (recht kurz)]

ca. 20.15-21.10 und 1.25-2.10, sixx:
Lucifer[: Stadt der Engel] (Lucifer: [3.11] City of Angels?; USA 2018)
Raquel Pomplun: sexy (wohl Sport-BH) [0:01]
Taylor Black: sD [0:11(Foto) (0:13) 0:14-0:15 0:16 (0:17)]
[unbekannt]: OH- [0:14]
[... Unbekannte]: sBH (zumind. eine mit sD) bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH bzw. sD u./od. sD(-) bzw. sexy

20.15-22.10 zdf_neo:
Van Helsing (USA/CZE 2004)
(mind.)
Elena Anaya: sD [ca. 1:21]
Kate Beckinsale: sD [ca. 1:24]
Josie Maran: "sB" od. sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:32]
Silvia Colloca: sD [ca. 0:35]
(und jede Menge Fake)
(jeweils gemäß Bild bzw. Szenenbeschreibung; (unvollständige) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.56 und 2.17-3.57, ORF 1:
Mamma Mia! (USA/GB/BRD 2008)
Amanda Seyfried: sBA [0:38(-)0:39 0:40 0:41 0:42-0:45 (0:44 mit sD)] & sD(-) [1:11 1:13] & (mind.) sD-
Ashley Lilley: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:05/1:06 1:08]
Christine Baranski (50+): sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [0:18] & sBA bzw. (s)BA(-) [1:05-1:08] & (mind.) sD- [mehrf.]
Meryl Streep: sD(-) [0:55]
Rachel McDowall: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:08]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. "sB" bzw. sD bzw. sexy

21.25-22.15, one:
Beforeigners: Die Neuankömmlinge (Beforeigners (= Fremvandrerne ?) [Episode 1.1]; NOR(/LIT) © 2019)
Anne Guri Tvedt (?): OO [0:12] & (nPU- ? &) OO [0:13] & OO [0:14] (jew. als Leiche)
Fride Snipsøyr Holøs (?): sBI [0:00 0:02(Bik.-Obertl.)]
Karen Sollihaug: ... & sWS (sNIP) & nPU [0:47]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:00]

21.45-23.15 und 3.00-4.30, Das Erste:
SAUERKRAUT[-]KOMA (BRD(/ÖST) © 2018)
Lisa Maria Potthoff: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; auf Foto) [0:02]
[unbekannt]: sD [1:21 (sehr kurz)]

22.00-22.45 und 0.35-1.15, ATV II:
Dr. HOUSE: Kopfgeburten (House M.D.: [6.6] Known Unknowns; USA 2009)
Lisa Edelstein: sD (gemäß Bildern)

22.03-23.48, ORF 1:
Der Teufel trägt Prada (The Devil Wears Prada / Le diable s'habille en Prada; USA/FRA 2006)
(mind.)
Anne Hathaway: sD & {andere Szene} sD(-)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBH [am Anfang]
(gemäß Bildern bzw. Szenenbeschreibung)

22.10-23.45, zdf_neo:
The Wolfman (USA 2010)
(mind.)
Emily Blunt: OH(-) [0:51 (recht kurz)]

22.15-0.15 und 1.50-3.50, ServusTV:
The Homesman (USA/FRA 2014)
Grace Gummer: PO(-)
Hilary Swank: OO+ (dunkel)
Miranda Otto: PO(-)
Sonja Richter: PO(-) & {andere Szene} OO [gegen Ende ?]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en))

ca. 22.15-0.25, kabel eins:
Der Prinz aus Zamunda (Coming to America; USA 1988)
Allison Dean: sexy [(0:51) 1:16 1:17/1:18]
Bianca McEachin {laut Mr. Skin}: sBI (& sPO) [0:35-0:37]
Feather & Garcelle Beauvais & Stephanie Simon (jew. "Rose Bearer"): sexy [0:03 (0:04) 0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08] bzw. {nur zwei} sD(-) [0:08]
Felicia Taylor: OO [0:04]
(wahrsch.) Lisa Gumora: sD [0:34]
Michele Watley [= Midori]: PO [0:04]
Sheila Johnson: sD [0:06 0:07-0:08 0:09 (0:10)] & sexy [(0:12) 0:15 0:16 (0:17) 0:21] & sD [1:45]
Vanessa Bell [Calloway]: sD [0:15 0:16 (0:18)]
Victoria Dillard: OO [0:04]
[mehrere Unbekannte (darunter Cynthia Finkley u./od. Mindora Mimms ?)]: sBI [0:35-0:37]
[zahlreiche Tänzerinnen (Aurorah Allain, Debra Johnson, Dionne Rockhold, Donna M. Perkins, Eyan Williams, Gigi Hunter, Gina Consuela Rose, Karen Renee Owens, Leah Aldridge, Monique Mannen, Paula Brown, Robbin Tasha-Ford ?, Sharon Ferrol-Young, Sharon Renee Owens, Stephanie Clark, Tanya Lynne Lee u./od. Victoria Dillard)]: sexy (bzw. sPO) [0:13-0:15]

22.25-0.10, 3sat:
Room in Rome {oder: Eine Nacht in Rom} (Habitación en Roma; ESP 2010)
Elena Anaya: PU & PO & sBH & sD
Natasha Yarovenko: PU & PO & sBH & sD
(eine oder beide mehr (OO bzw. PU u./od. PO) oder weniger (OH bzw. NA) nackt von 0:10 bis 1:10 (mit wenigen kurzen Unterbrechungen) und von 1:30 bis 1:36)

22.45-0.30, ZDF:
The Wolf_'_s Call ‒ Entscheidung in der Tiefe (Le chant du loup; FRA © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Paula Beer: OO [0:38] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:39-0:40]

23.00-1.15 und 3.10-5.35, SRF zwei:
303 {oder (laut SRF): 303 - Unterwegs zur Liebe} (BRD © 2017)
{Daten der etwas kürzeren BR-Version (121 1/4 Min.):}
Mala Emde: sexy [(0:41) 1:09 1:10-1:11] & sBA [1:20 1:22] & sBH (von re. Seite) [1:43 (recht kurz)] & sexy (od. sPO- ?) [1:44 (recht kurz)]
Valeriya [eigtl. Valeria ?] Dymova: sexy ? [0:59 1:00]
(die längere Filmversion war im dt. Fernsehen noch nicht zu sehen)

23.40-1.15, Das Erste:
Gloria - Das Leben wartet nicht (Gloria Bell; USA/Chile 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julianne Moore (50+): sBH [0:02] & OO [(0:14-0:15) 0:29] & OO+ [0:34] & OO [1:21] & sBH (re. Hälfte; im Spiegel) [1:24 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:17]

23.45-1.20, zdf_neo:
Die Geisterjäger [= Ghostbusters - Die Geisterjäger {laut IMDb}] (Ghostbusters = Ghost Busters; USA 1984)
Sigourney Weaver: sexy [(mind.) ca. 1:22] (gemäß Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.55-1.25, mdr:
Sachsens Glanz UND PREUSSENS GLORIA - Frei nach Motiven des Romanzyklus ›Aus der Sachsenzeit‹ von Josef I. Kraszewski: Brühl [=] Teil IV (DDR © 1985)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO(-) (bzw. OH) [0:31(/0:32)] (vlt. Jitka Molavcová, die allerdings 0:37 anders aussieht)
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

0.01-1.30, ORF 2:
Der Kroatien[-]Krimi: Mord auf Vis (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2017)
Neda Rahmanian: (mind.) sexy [0:04] & sBH [0:53]

0.10-1.35, 3sat:
Ein leichtes Mädchen (Une fille facile; FRA o.J. [2018 od. 2019])
Mina Farid: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:03-0:04] & sNIP (li.) [0:56]
Zahia Dehar: sPO & OO [0:01] & (mind.) sexy (OH- ?) [0:05] & (mind.) OH- & (seitl.) sPO [0:10] & sPO & OH(-) [0:11] & OO & sPO [0:12] & OH(-) [0:21 (kurz)] & sPO unter sCT(-) [0:25] & OO [0:27] & OO & sPO & PO [0:28] & sBI (mit sD) & PU [0:29] & sCT(-) & sD [0:30] & OO (rO) [0:35 (kurz)] & sUPS [(0:53) 0:54 (jew. kurz)] & OO [1:02 (kurz)] & OO+ [1:05] & OO- (?) (bzw. NA) [1:06(-1:07)] & OO [1:09 1:23] & sD [mehrf.]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [(0:31) 0:51]

0.45-2.45, arte:
Duell der Degen (Le bossu / Il cavaliere di Lagardère; FRA/ITA/BRD © 1997)
Claire Nebout: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:30-0:33 0:35 0:36 1:32 1:55 1:57 1:58] & (mind.) sD-
Marie Gillain: PO+ [0:54] & OH- [0:55] & OO (lO) [1:04 (recht kurz)] & sD [1:48-1:49 (1:56-)1:58] & (mind.) sD-
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. sD [1:15]

0.55-3.45, one:
Casino (USA/FRA © 1995)
Millicent Sheridan: PO & OO(-) [0:18]
Sharon Stone: (Oops- ? (re.) [ca. 1:14 (recht kurz)] &) sexy [1:20/1:21] & sexy od. sUPS [2:05] & sD (li.) [2:08] (& Oops od. OO- (lO-) ? [ca. 2:14 (sehr kurz)]) & sBH [2:15] & sD(-)
[einige Unbekannte]: sD bzw. sexy
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB"

1.20-3.00, zdf_neo:
Ghostbusters II {oder: Ghostbusters 2} (USA 1989)
Sigourney Weaver: sBH [0:43 (0:44[kurz])] & sD [0:51(li.; kurz) (0:52)]

[Fürs morgige Frühprogramm erst irgendwann weit nach Mitternacht Zeit]


----------



## Anonymos (4 Jan. 2023)

Mittwoch, 4. Januar 2023:

6.15-7.00 und 5.30-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Klassenkampf (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:00 0:03]
Nadja Becker: sD(-) [0:18] & sexy (?) [0:19]

7.50-9.20, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff: [Tahiti] (BRD(/ÖST) [1999], © 2000)
Andrea L´Arronge: sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:21 0:31 (0:32[wenig Bik.-Obertl.] 1:02[Bik.-Obertl.]) 1:03(-1:04)(Bik.-Obertl.)] & sexy [1:15 1:16]
Christina Plate: sD [0:13 0:16 (0:17)] & sBI (mit sD) & *sPO(-)* [0:21] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:22-0:23] & sBI [0:31 (0:32[etw. Bik.-Obertl.]) 1:00 1:01] & sBI (& sPO-) [1:02-1:04] & sD(-) [1:08 1:09] & sPO- (recht kurz) & sBI od. sBH (mit sD) [1:16] & sD(-) [1:25]
Franziska Bronnen: (mind.) sD- [1:17 1:18]
Johanna [eigtl. Joanna] Bacalso: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:25 0:29] & OO (recht kurz) (bzw. OH[+?]) [0:32(/0:33)] & sexy od. ~"sB" [0:35] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [0:41 (0:42) 0:43 0:44 0:45(-0:46) 0:48/0:49] & OO [0:49] & OO- (lO-) [0:50 (recht kurz)] & (sBI od. "sB" bzw.) OO (& sPO- ?) [0:52-0:54] & sBI od. "sB" (& (recht kurz) sPO-) [(0:55) 0:56-0:57] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [(0:59[dunkel] 1:00[etw. dunkel]) 1:02] & sBI od. "sB" [(1:04) 1:05-1:06] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [1:06 1:07(recht kurz)]
Michele [eigtl. Michèle] Marian: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [1:03]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:18] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(1:02) 1:03(-1:04) bzw. {andere} 1:03 (recht kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: ~"sB" bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sexy [0:41/0:42 0:43]
[zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:18]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Glaube, Hoffnung, Liebe (BRD © 2003)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Arzu Bazman: sexy (?) [0:40]
Inka Victoria Barel: sD [0:11 (0:12)] & sNIP [?] (re.) [0:32]
Tanja Fornaro: sNIP (re.) [0:14]

9.20-10.50, zdf_neo:
Das Traumschiff[: Bali] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2000)
Christine Mayn: (sBA- mit) (mind.) sD- [0:09]
Claudia Rieschel: sBA(-) [(mind.) 0:13]
Julia Dahmen: sBI [0:09-0:10(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:12] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:22]
Konstanze Breitebner: sBA [0:15 (0:17) 0:28 0:37(-)0:38] & sNIP- [1:23]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (fast nur Bik.-Obertl. im Bild) [0:09-0:10] bzw. (s)BA [0:45 (kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy od. sUPS [0:52]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: ~"sB" bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:25 1:26 1:27]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" (& sPO (kurz) bzw. (mind.) sPO-) [0:49-0:50]


----------



## Anonymos (5 Jan. 2023)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 5.(/6.) Januar 2023:

6.15-7.00 (auch Freitag, 6.40-7.25), ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Eine sichere Bank (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: (sexy ? [0:00] &) sBH (teilw. mit viel sD) [0:28-0:29] & sD [0:31]

ca. 6.35-7.30, sixx:
Ghost Whisperer: Die verlorenen Kinder (Ghost Whisperer: [1.5] Lost Boys; USA 2005)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [(0:04 0:05) 0:09 (0:16 0:19) 0:20(kurz)] (& ... ? [0:22])

6.50-8.20, one:
Riesending - Jede Stunde zählt - nach einer Geschichte von Johannes Betz [Teil 1] (BRD/ÖST/CH(/Kroat.) © 2022)
Sophie Rogall: PO(-/+?) [0:51]
(Film sonst noch kaum gesehen)

7.05-8.35, zdf_neo:
DAS TRAUM-SCHIFF[: Seychellen] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2000)
Gerit Kling: sBI [0:18] & sBA [0:45-0:46 0:47 0:48]
Gila v. Weitershausen: sNIP [0:30]
Johanna Klante: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:41/0:42]
Katja Woywood: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:17/0:18 0:19 0:26 0:27] & sBA [(0:42) 0:46 0:47 0:48 0:56]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:28 (recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [1:15]

ca. 7.20-7.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Backen mit Oma (TWO and a half MEN: [10.23] Cows, Prepare to Be Tipped; USA 2013)
Hilary Duff: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:09-0:10]

ca. 7.30-8.20, sixx:
Ghost Whisperer: Die Heimkehr (Ghost Whisperer: [1.6] Homecoming; USA 2005)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [(0:06) (0:09/)0:10] & sBH [0:29]

ca. 7.45-8.10, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Charlies Tochter (TWO and a half MEN: [11.1] Nangnangnangnang; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [zieml. oft]
Lilah Richcreek: sBH [am Ende]

8.35-10.05, zdf_neo:
DAS TRAUM-SCHIFF[: Mexiko] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2000)
Manon Straché: (sBA- mit) sD [0:09] & sBA [(0:19) 0:51] & sD [(1:26) 1:28]
Marion Mitterhammer: sNIP- (li.) [0:17 (recht kurz)] & sNIP (re.) [0:18]) & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:36 0:37(-)0:38] & sexy [1:15] & sD [1:16 (1:17-1:18)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:19] bzw. sBI [0:43]

9.00-9.45, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Herzrasen (BRD © 2007)
Claudia Rieschel (50+): sBH [0:28]

9.35-10.25, SWR:
Hubert und Staller: Spieglein (BRD © 2018)
Deborah Kaufmann: sD [(0:30) 0:38 (0:39? 0:45)]

9.40-11.10, WDR:
Zwei am großen See: Feindliche Übernahme (BRD © 2006)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Petra Berndt: sD [0:19-0:20]

9.55-10.45, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Puppen und Kanonen (Charlie's Angels: [2.20] Mother Goose Is Running for His Life; USA © 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:28 (recht kurz)]
Kate Jackson: sexy (?) [0:11 (recht kurz)]

10.50-11.30, zdf_neo:
Ich heirate eine Familie...: Neuigkeiten (BRD(/ÖST) © 1986)
Grit Boettcher: sBA [(0:30 0:31) 0:32 0:33 0:34]
Thekla Carola Wied: sNIP (?) [0:33] & sBA [0:34-0:35] & sNIP [0:39 0:40(kurz) (0:41?)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBA bzw. sBI [0:29-0:34 (mit Unterbrechungen)]

10.55-11.55, SWR:
Der Froschkönig (BRD © 2008)
Marie-Luise Stahl: sD [0:09 (0:44)]
[einige noch zu Identifizierende]: sD(-)

12.10-13.10, rbb:
WaPo Bodensee: Das Haus am See (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Melanie Böhm: sD [0:00 (0:01)] & sBA & sPO- (?) [0:01] & (als Leiche) sBA [(0:02-)0:03]

[...]

14.55-15.15, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Die böse Nichte (Married with Children: [9.4] Naughty but Niece; USA 1994)
Christina Applegate: sNIP [0:08]
Juliet Tablak: sNIP [0:12-0:15 0:16-0:20]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI od. sBH [0:14]

15.25-16.15 (auch Freitag, 9.50-10.40), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Engel der Nacht (Charlie's Angels: [2.21] Little Angels of the Night; USA © 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sBA [0:06-0:09 0:14] & (sBA- mit) sD [0:15-0:16] & sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl. im Bild; mit sD[-]) [0:21-0:24]
Denise Galik: sBA [0:06 0:07 0:08] & sexy [0:12]
Jaclyn Smith: sBI [0:06-0:09]
Joy Garrett: sBA [0:06-0:09]
Kutée [= Rochelle Elaine Lander]: (mind.) sD- [0:36]
Shauna Sullivan: (etw. entfernt) (mind.) sD- [0:03]
[unbekannt (als Kellnerin)]: sexy (?) [0:02(kurz) 0:10]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" (mit sD) [0:05] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH [0:45]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:06 (recht kurz)] bzw. (jew. im Hintergr.) sBA bzw. sBI [0:07] bzw. sBA [0:08] bzw. sBI (im Hintergr.) [0:16]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (im Hintergr.) [0:08]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:14-0:15]
(wie bei etlichen anderen (schon überprüften) Folgen könnten die von (RTL) NITRO stammenden Zeiten teilweise leicht abweichen)

15.35-16.30, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Machtlos (Charmed: [1.10] Wicca Envy; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:12 (0:21-0:23 0:25)] & sNIP [0:42]
Holly Marie Combs: sBH [0:00 0:01]

ca. 15.45-16.40, sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Gewinner und Verlierer (Desperate Housewives: [1.7] Anything You Can Do; USA 2004)
Eva Longoria: sBH [0:34 0:35 0:36]
Nicollette Sheridan: sD [0:25(/0:26)] & (mind.) sD- & sNIP- (?) [0:26]
Teri Hatcher: sexy [0:29]

15.55-17.30 (auch Freitag, 9.25-10.55), SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Das Herz meines Vaters_ (BRD(/ÖST) © 2009)
Lara Joy Körner: sBH (& (recht kurz) OH- ?) [0:30] & (sBH bzw.) OO(-) (recht kurz) [(0:57/)0:58] & sD(-) [1:07 1:08 (jew. recht kurz)]
Mariella Ahrens: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:40] & sD (re.) [0:41]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:40 0:41]

16.30-17.20 und 3.40-4.20, ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Grace (Hawaii Five-0: [3.6] I Ka Wa Mamua; USA © 2012)
Grace Park: sBI [0:04 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
Michelle Borth: sBI [0:11 0:12]
[mehrere (bzw. einige) Unbekannte]: sBI [0:05 0:11 (0:12)]

16.30-17.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Fluch der Urne (Charmed: [1.11] Feats of Clay; USA 1999)
Stacy Haiduk: sD [(0:01) 0:02 (0:14 0:25 0:36/0:37 0:39-0:40)]

ca. 16.40-17.30, sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Schuldig (Desperate Housewives: [1.8] Guilty; USA 2004)
(mind.)
Eva Longoria: sBH- [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Teri Hatcher: sD(-) [0:10] & sNIP- [0:15] & (mind.) sD- [0:30]

16.55-17.20, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Mit Waldi in die Zukunft (TWO and a half MEN: [11.22] Oh WALD-E, Good Times Ahead; USA 2014)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [0:10 (recht kurz)]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: (mind.) sD- [0:11] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:16 0:18]
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD(-) [0:15 ca.0:16]

17.20-17.50, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Heiratsantrag (TWO and a half MEN: [12.1] The Ol' Mexican Spinach; USA 2014)
Malea Rose [= Malea Richardson]: sD [0:02]
Rachele Brooke Smith: sexy [0:02]

ca. 17.30-18.25, sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Das Geständnis (Desperate Housewives: [1.9] Suspicious Minds; USA 2004)
(mind.)
Teri Hatcher: sBH [0:27]

18.15-18.45 (auch Freitag, 14.45-15.10), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Schlechte Geschäfte, Teil 2 (Married with Children: [9.6] Business Still Sucks, Part 2; USA 1994)
Christina Applegate: sNIP [(0:14?) 0:16-0:18]

18.15-18.45, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Das Traumpaar (TWO and a half MEN: [12.3] Glamping in a Yurt; USA 2014)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:14/0:15 0:16/0:17 0:18]

ca. 18.25-19.20, sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Versteckspiele (Desperate Housewives: [1.10] Come Back to Me; USA 2004)
Sharon Lawrence: sBH [0:01] & sexy [0:18-0:20]
Teri Hatcher: sBH (teils unter sCT) [0:13-0:15]

18.45-19.15 (auch Freitag, 15.10-15.40), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Kein Sex vor der Ehe (Married with Children: [9.7] Dial B for Virgin; USA 1994)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:02 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:21]
Monica Creel [= Monica Lacy]: sexy [0:14 (0:19 0:20)]

19.15-20.10, ATV II:
Desperate Housewives: Mit allen Mitteln (Desperate Housewives: [1.4] Who's That Woman?; USA 2004)
Diana Terranova {laut IMDb}: sBH- (& sPO[-]) [0:24 0:25 (0:26)]
Eva Longoria: sBH [0:16] & sexy (wohl Sport-BH) [0:21]
Nicollette Sheridan: sD [0:06 0:07]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:25]

20.15-21.50, 3sat:
_Maximilian_ - DAS SPIEL VON MACHT UND LIEBE [Teil 3] (ÖST/BRD © 2016)
Christa Théret: OO [0:08] & OH+ [0:09-0:10] & sD(-) (li.) (od. OH(-) ?) [0:17] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:25-1:26]
Sophie Strobele: PU [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)

20.15-22.15 und 1.45-3.50, rbb:
Kirschblüten - Hanami (BRD © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
[unbekannt (1)]: sUPS [0:59]
[unbekannt (2)]: sexy [0:59]
[unbekannt (3)]: nPU [0:59] & PO & nPU [1:00]
[unbekannt (4)]: PO & OO bzw. OO+ [1:00-1:01]
[unbekannt (5)]: PU [1:00(-)1:01]
[zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:59]

ca. 20.15-22.25 und 0.20-2.20, kabel eins:
Codename U.N.C.L.E. (The Man from U.N.C.L.E. = The Man from UNCLE; USA/GB 2015)
(Alicia Vikander: ... ?)
Marianna Di Martino: sPO- & (kurz) OH(-) (li.) [innerh. einer Szene] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-21.50 und 23.45-1.20, zdf_neo:
Men in Black 3 [= MIB³ {laut IMDb}] (Men in Black 3 = Men in Black III; USA 2012)
Nicole Scherzinger: sD [0:00 0:01 0:02 0:03 0:04 0:05]
(nur Filmanfang gesehen)

20.15-22.35 (auch Freitag, 22.15-0.35), VOX:
Jumanji: Willkommen im Dschungel (Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle = Jumanji 2; USA 2017)
Karen Gillan: sexy [mehrfach (od. durchgehend ?)] (gemäß Bildern)

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Der Bergdoktor: Getrennte Welten (BRD(/ÖST) © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Filmdrittel):}
Maxine Kazis: OH(-) (recht kurz) & sNIP (li.) [0:11] & sNIP- (re.) [0:22 (recht kurz)]

21.00-21.45, SRF zwei:
Das pralle Leben: Wollen (La vie devant: [2.] Vouloir; CH 2022)
Isaline Prévost: sWS ("sCT-Bik.-Obertl.") & sPO (gemäß Bild)


21.45-22.35, arte:
Giftige Saat: Die Kämpferinnen [Folge 1] (Jeux d’influence: Les combattantes [Épisode 1]; FRA © 2022)
Alix Poisson: OO [0:17 (recht kurz)]

22.00-0.55 (auch Freitag, 0.35-2.50), Tele 5:
Carlitos Weg (Carlito's Way; USA 1993)
Ingrid Rogers: sNIP
Penelope Ann Miller: OO [0:57 1:15]
[einige Unbekannte (darunter Debbie Benitez u./od. Roberta Mathes (jew. "Dancer") ?)]: OO bzw. sPO [0:59 1:09]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Claus Kant)

22.10-0.30 (auch Freitag, 15.45-18.05), ATV II:
Elizabethtown (USA 2005)
Kirsten Dunst: (mind.) OH- [0:51-0:52] & sD [0:52 (recht kurz)] & sUPS [0:59 (sehr kurz)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:56]

22.25-0.00, 3sat:
Das Ende einer Affäre {oder (wie bei ZDF- und ServusTV-Version): The End of the Affair} (The End of the Affair; GB/USA 1999)
Julianne Moore: sexy [0:13 (0:14)] & OO (rO) [0:18] & (mind.) sexy ("nPU-NA" ?) [0:22?/0:23] & sexy [0:28] & OO [0:30 0:31] & NA [0:44] & OO (rO) od. OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:45 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:48] & OO (rO) od. OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:54 (recht kurz)]

22.30-0.00, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Doktorspiele (BRD © 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Muriel Baumeister: (mind.) sD- [0:32(-)0:33]

22.35-0.10, VOX:
Walking Tall - Auf eigene Faust [= Walking Tall {PRO7- und Tele5-Version}] (Walking Tall; USA 2004)
Ashley Scott: (mind.) sPO- & "sB" od. sBH [0:17-0:18] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:56 0:57 0:58 0:59 1:00 1:01 (1:02) 1:03]
Rita (Theresa) Edwards & Sarah Smith: sexy [0:15{eine} 0:19 0:21]
[ein(ig)e (wahrsch. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: "sB" (bzw. sBI u./od. sBH ?) [0:15 0:16 0:19 0:20] bzw. sD [0:16 (0:36)]

ca. 22.40-0.40 und 2.45-4.25, SAT.1:
*JUNG | BLOND | TOT* - JULIA DURANT ERMITTELT - nach Motiven des gleichnamigen Romans ″Jung, blond, tot″ von Andreas Franz (BRD © 2018)
Jeanne Goursaud: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [1:05 1:17 1:18] & sBH & sPO- [1:19] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) (& sPO-) [1:20-1:21] & sBH [1:22]
Sandra Borgmann: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:01 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:40] & (mind.) OH- & {andere Szene} NA (od. zumind. OH-) [0:41] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:42 0:43-0:46] & PO [0:55] & OO(-) (rO(-); recht kurz) & sBH [0:56] & PO (auf Foto) [1:21]
[unbekannt ("Miriam")]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (auf Foto) [0:31]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:00 (recht kurz)]
[eine od. zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:54 (sehr kurz)]

22.50-0.50 und 3.00-5.00, ServusTV:
Mörder ohne Erinnerung [= Lost Memory - Killer ohne Erinnerung {DVD-Titel}] (De zaak Alzheimer; BEL 2003)
Babett Manalo: sCT- [0:52]
Deborah Ostrega: PU & PO [0:29-0:30 0:31/0:32] (& ... ? [0:34 (kurz)])
Lone van Roosendaal: sD [0:42-0:43] & sBA (überw. mit sD) (z.T. = sWS/sCT- ?) [0:49-0:51]

22.50-0.30, BR:
Die Reifeprüfung (The Graduate; USA 1967)
Anne Bancroft: sBH [0:14 0:35-0:36 (0:38 0:39)] & OH bzw. OH- [0:46-0:50] & sBH [(0:50) 0:51-0:52] & sexy
Lainie Miller: sBH & sPO bzw. OH [0:57-0:58] {kein OO-}
[unbekannt (Anne Bancrofts Bodydouble)]: OO & PO- [0:15]

22.50-0.25 und 2.15-3.50, SRF zwei:
The Perfect Guy - Der perfekte Typ (The Perfect Guy; USA 2015)
Sanaa Lathan: sBH & OH(-?) (od. NA ?) [ca. 0:59] & sD (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen bzw. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.00-0.30, WDR:
DIE SPÄTZÜNDER 2: Der Himmel soll warten [= LIVE IS LIFE - Der Himmel soll warten {ORF-Version}] (ÖST/BRD © 2013)
Elisabeth Marino: sD [0:12 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt (als Aktmodell)]: OO [0:13]

23.26-0.54, ORF 2:
Der Kroatien[-]Krimi: Der Mädchenmörder von Krac (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2019)
Emily Kusche: OH- (tls. RÜ) [1:08 (recht kurz)]
Helen Woigk: sUPS(-?) [0:47 (sehr kurz)]

23.39-1.10, ORF 1:
Aufschneider [Teil 2] (ÖST/BRD © 2009)
Ursula Strauss: sD (re.) [0:04 (recht kurz)]
(nur Filmanfang und -ende gesehen)

(Aus dem Film "Winters Knochen" [= "Winter's Bone"] (in SRF 1) ist nichts Erwähnenswertes bekannt - Clip und Bild bei Mr. Skin zeigen Jennifer Lawrence mit "buttcrack" aus den "Special Features" auf der DVD.)

23.50-1.20, Das Erste:
Zielfahnder: Blutiger Tango (BRD © 2019)
Heike Makatsch: sBA [0:01] & sexy (?) [0:02] & sBH(-?) & PO [0:41] & sUPS [0:52]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: "nPU-NA" [0:06] & (re.) sNIP (od. sCT- ?) (im Spiegel) & sexy (Slip) [0:07] & (re.) sD(-) (recht kurz) & sNIP [0:08] & sD [1:17]

0.00-1.45, rbb:
Border {oder: Grenze} (Gräns / Grænse; SWE/DAN 2018)
Eva Melander: PU & PO [ca. 0:20] & PO (& Fake-"nPU" [Schamhaar-Toupet]) [ca. 0:59] & PU & PO [ca. 1:04] & OO [ca. 1:18] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.00-1.30, 3sat:
Nachtschicht: Ladies First (BRD © 2016)
[unbekannt]: sBH & OO [0:50] & OO- [0:51]

? 0.00-0.25 ?, Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Die Lesung (BRD 2012)
Bettina Lamprecht: sD (re.) (auf Notebook) [0:12]
(die Programmübersicht des Senders ist seit Tagen leer ...)

0.35-2.05, hr:
Das Glück am Horizont (BRD © 2008)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Katharina Schubert: sD [(0:58[kurz]) 0:59(kurz) 1:00 1:02 (1:03 1:04) 1:05]

1.10-2.50, mdr:
Herbert (BRD © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Andrea Höhn: OO [1:23]
Lina Wendel: sPO (li. Hälfte) & OO [0:49] & OO (lO; im Spiegel) [0:50 (recht kurz)]

3.50-5.35, ATV II:
Gefangen im Paradies (BRD © 2016)
Anna Loos: sWS (sNIP [bzw. sCT- ?]) [0:08/0:09] & sNIP [0:22? ca.0:30 0:47] & sexy (etw. Bik.-Hose bzw. Bik.-Hose von hint.) [1:26(kurz) 1:27]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH- [0:04] bzw. sBI [0:07 {andere:} 0:19 (0:20)]

ca. 4.15-5.50, kabel eins:
Freitag, der 13. (Friday the 13th; USA 2009)
America Olivo: sBH & OO [ca. 0:09] & OO [ca. 0:15f.]
Julianna Guill: sBH & OO [ca. 1:05] & OO+ & PO [ca. 1:06f. 1:11]
Willa Ford: OO [ca. 0:44f. 0:49]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

4.40-6.20, zdf_neo:
DAS TRAUM-SCHIFF[: Bermuda] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2001)
Erika Marozsan [eigtl. Marozsán]: sUPS- [1:10 (recht kurz)]
Gila v. Weitershausen: Oops [0:51 (sehr kurz)]
Jenny Jürgens: sBA = sWS (sNIP) [0:45-0:46] & sNIP [0:54(/0:55)]
Julia Brendler: sBH [0:22/0:23]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:06]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:10]

5.15-6.00, RTL:
CSI: Den Tätern auf der Spur: Nächte der Burlesque (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: [11.12] A Kiss Before Frying; USA © 2011)
Dita Von Teese: sD [0:19 0:20] & "sB" (od. ~sBI ?) (& OH- ?) [(0:23) 0:24] {kein sBH}
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:22 0:23]
(sofern tatsächlich diese Folge gesendet wird ...)


----------



## Anonymos (6 Jan. 2023)

Freitag(/Samstag), 6.(/7.) Januar 2023:

[...]

12.25-14.30, BR:
La fille de D'Artagnan - DʹArtagnans Tochter (La fille de D'Artagnan; FRA © 1994)
Charlotte Kady: sexy [0:53 0:54] & sD [1:16 1:17 (1:41) 1:49-1:51 (1:52 2:01)] & (mind.) sD-
Maria Pitarresi: PU & PO [1:46]
Sophie Marceau: sD [(mind.) 0:31 0:33-0:37 0:38 0:39-0:40] & sD (& Oops- ?) [0:41] & sD [0:42 0:44-0:45] & OO [0:59] & OO (bzw. sD+ [re.]) [1:21(/1:22)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:33 0:34]

12.30-13.58 und 1.40-3.10, mdr:
Unterm Eis (BRD © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Annika Blendl: OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:00 (recht kurz)]
Renate Krößner (69): sNIP [0:43-0:44]

12.50-14.10 (auch Samstag, 8.55-10.15), ORF III:
Ohne KRIMI geht die MIMI nie ins BETT {so} (ÖST 1962)
Ann Smyrner: sexy [(0:19-0:20) 0:21/0:22 0:22-0:23 0:24-0:25 0:26-0:27] & sBI [0:33-0:34 0:38-0:40 0:44-0:48 0:49 0:50-0:51 (0:52 0:53) 0:54-0:56 0:59 1:05-1:08 1:08/1:09 1:09-1:11 1:12-1:13 1:15?]
Karin Dor: sBI [0:15/0:16 0:17] (& sexy ? [0:40-0:41 1:14])
[(jew.) (mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:37 1:15]

ca. 13.00-13.30, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Dr. House ([scrubs]: [[6.4]] My House; USA © 2006)
Elizabeth Banks: sBH [0:18]

13.40-14.30 (auch Samstag, 10.10-11.00), hr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE KRANKENSCHWESTERN: ERSTE HILFE (BRD © 2018)
Jaëla Carlina Probst: sBA [0:43-0:44]
Llewellyn Reichman: sBH & (recht kurz) sD(-) [0:22]
Madeleine Krakor: sBA [(nur) 0:03]

ca. 13.55-14.20 (auch Samstag, ca. 7.30-7.55), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Strip-Poker (TWO and a half MEN: [11.4] Clank, Clank, Drunken Skank; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [0:03] & (mind.) sD-
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) (re.) [0:06 0:07/0:08]
Jennifer Aspen: sD(-) [0:13]
Molly Stanton: (mind.) sD- [am Anfang]
Nicole Travolta: sD [am Anfang] & sD(-) [0:09] & OH- (in Video) [ca. 0:16]
Tara Perry: sD [am Anfang & 0:09]

ca. 14.20-14.50 (auch Samstag, ca. 7.55-8.20), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Alan Harper, Frauenbeglücker (TWO and a half MEN: [11.5] Alan Harper, Pleasing Women Since 2003; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [ca. 0:17]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:00]

14.30-16.00, rbb & 5.10-6.40, mdr:
Am Kap der Liebe (BRD(/AUS) © 2004)
(mind.)
Claudine Wilde: sexy bzw. (recht kurz) sD(-) [0:52-0:53] & OH(-/+?) [0:58] & sD [1:12 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
Michelle Boyle: sD [(0:21) 1:00 1:09 (1:10)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:33] bzw. ... [1:13]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:24]

14.30-16.00 und 4.35-6.05, hr:
Das Kinder[-]Mädchen: Mission Südafrika (BRD/Südafr. © 2018)
Saskia Vester (50+): OH (li.) [1:05]

15.10-16.55 (auch Samstag, 2.00-3.25), ATV:
LOL {oder (laut IMDb): LOL - Laughing Out Loud} (LOL; USA 2012)
(mind.)
Ashley Greene: sPO(-) & (zumind von hint.) sBH [ca. 0:26]
Ashley Hinshaw: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:26]
Demi Moore: (zumind. etw.) sBH [ca. 1:12]
Miley Cyrus: sBH [ca. 0:26 1:12]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

15.25-16.15 (auch Samstag, 17.45-18.35), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Der Dieb, der Mörder und die Juwelen (Charlie's Angels: [2.22] The Jade Trap; USA [1978 {laut IMDb}], © 1979 {dt. Absp.})
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP- (li.) [0:09/0:10]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:07] & sD(-) [0:16]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:43]

16.55-18.30, ATV:
zufällig verheiratet (The Accidental Husband; USA/IRL 2008)
Uma Thurman: (mind.) sD- [ca. 1:02] & sBH (?) & OH (dunkel) [ca. 1:03]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:08]

18.05-18.50, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Arzt zum Nulltarif (BRD(/ÖST) © 1988)
Katharina Abt: sBI [0:18-0:20]

18.15-18.45, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Schlaflos in Chicago (Married with Children: [9.8] Sleepless in Chicago; USA 1994)
Christina Applegate: sNIP- [0:01-0:02] & sexy [(0:11/)0:12]
Juliet Tablak: sexy [0:18]
Katey Sagal: (mind.) sD- [0:16 0:17 0:20-0:21]

18.30-20.15 (auch Samstag, 22.25-0.05), ATV:
...und dann kam Polly (Along Came Polly; USA 2003)
{auf (vlt. etwas kürzerer) ZDF-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Debra Messing: sBI (fast nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:05-0:07 0:08 0:09 (0:10)]
Jennifer Aniston: sexy [0:38] & sNIP [0:41 (0:42 0:43)] & sexy [0:44-0:45] & sD(-) [0:48] & sexy [0:53 (0:54) 0:55 (0:56)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:19 1:20 (1:21)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH [0:05] bzw. sexy [0:17]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09 1:19]
(oder - wie bei anderen Sendern - teilw. 1 bzw. 2 Min. (die letzten Szenen 3 Min.) später)

18.45-19.15, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Bundys mal zwei (Married with Children: [9.9] No Pot to Pease In; USA 1994)
Alexandra Ann McLeod: sexy [0:19]
Christina Applegate: sNIP- [0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08] & sexy [(0:08/0:09 0:12 0:13) 0:15 0:17 0:19 0:20 0:21]

18.50-19.30, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Ein kleiner Teufel (BRD(/ÖST) © 1988)
Katharina Abt: OH- [0:16] & sBI [0:17 0:18 0:37] & sBI bzw. OH & {nur bei sehr guter Bildqualität erkennbar} OO- (rO-; sehr kurz) [0:38-0:39] & sexy (bzw. OH- ?) [0:40-0:41]

19.30-20.15, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Der kranke Professor (BRD(/ÖST) © 1988)
Katharina Abt: sexy (?) [0:00]
(Marion Kracht: sNIP- ? [0:04])
Verena Peter: sNIP [0:28 0:29]

20.10-22.10 und 1.50-3.40, SRF zwei:
Milla Meets Moses (Babyteeth; AUS 2019)
Eliza Scanlen: sBH
Essie Davis: sBH [ca. 0:05]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.40, arte:
Das Haus (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung (erstes Hälfte und Filmende):}
Valery Tscheplanowa: OO(-) [0:05] & PO+ [0:11] & PO(-) [0:12] & OO- (rO-) [0:14/0:15] & NA(-?) [0:23] & PO(-) & (recht kurz) OO(-/+) [0:24] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:25 (recht kurz)] & OH+ (od. NA+ ?) bzw. sexy bzw. OH- (in Videos) [0:29]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:11] bzw. PU [0:12 (recht kurz)] (jew. auf ~Foto)

ca. 20.15-22.50 und 1.00-3.25, PRO 7:
King Arthur: Legend of the Sword (GB/USA 2017)
Eline Powell: OH [ca. 0:17]
Hermione Corfield: OH [ca. 0:17]
(gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.05, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Wir woll’n euch knutschen sehen (BRD o.J. [2016 od. 2017])
Cosima Henman: sexy [0:03 0:04]
Jeanne Goursaud: sD(-) [0:17]
Mascha von Kreisler: sexy [0:03 0:04 0:05 0:10/0:11]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:17 0:20]

20.15-22.20 (auch Samstag, 18.00-20.15), ATV II:
French Kiss (GB/USA 1995)
Meg Ryan: sNIP- [(mind.) 1:14 (1:22?-)1:23] & sD(-) od. sD [1:26/1:27 (1:32 [kurz])]
Suzan Anbeh: sNIP- [1:17] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:17 1:18 1:20 1:21?] & sD (re.) [1:28-1:29] & (teilw. etw. dunkel) sBH (mit sD) [(1:30/)1:31]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sNIP [0:15] bzw. sexy [0:32] bzw. sBA [1:10] bzw. OH & sPO bzw. sBA bzw. OO- (rO-) [1:17] bzw. (mind.) OO- (rO-) bzw. OH- bzw. sBA bzw. OO- bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) bzw. sPO- [1:18] bzw. sBA bzw. OO- bzw. sBI bzw. OO- (lO-) bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:19] bzw. sBI bzw. sBA bzw. OO- bzw. sBA [1:20]
[(jew.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [1:10 1:20]

21.00-21.30 und 23.50-0.05, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in British Virgin Islands (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:02 0:03] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:08] & sBI [0:09] & sD [(0:11) 0:12-0:13] & (mind.) OH- [0:17] & sD(-) [0:18]
[unbekannt]: NA+ bzw. PO (jew. auf großem Foto) [0:10]
[(mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sBA
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI

21.05-22.00, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: 40.000 Gründe, die Eier in die Hand zu nehmen, anstatt sie zu schaukeln (BRD o.J. [2016 od. 2017])
Mascha von Kreisler: sexy [0:03 0:04 0:05]

22.15-23.45, Das Erste:
tatort: _Der Feine Geist_ (BRD © 2021)
Inga Busch: sNIP [0:46 (recht kurz)]

22.20-0.10 und 1.30-3.00, ATV II:
Vicky Cristina Barcelona (USA/ESP © 2008)
Patricia Clarkson: sNIP [1:27]
Penélope Cruz: sD(-) od. sD [0:47 0:52] & sexy (Slip unter sCT[-]) [0:54] & sD(-) od. sD [0:55] & sD od. sD(-) [0:57 (kurz)] & sD(-) od. sD (li.) [1:25 (kurz)]
Rebecca Hall: sexy [1:12 (kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [1:22] & sexy (?) [1:27]
Scarlett Johansson: OH [0:46] & (mind.) sD- [1:08 (kurz)]
(oder - wie bei rbb-Version mit etwas längerem Filmanfang - überw. eine Minute später)

22.30-0.55 (auch Samstag, 1.10-3.15), RTL ZWEI:
Speed 2: Cruise Control (USA 1997)
(mind.)
Sandra Bullock: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:11 0:12 0:13] & sNIP [0:24 0:26] & sexy [1:21 1:47? 1:49 (jew. kurz)]
[(jew.) (noch) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:30] bzw. sD [0:34 0:55]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:09] bzw. sexy [1:44]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:34? 1:37(kurz)]

22.35-2.20, ServusTV:
Es war einmal in Amerika (oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): Once Upon a Time in America - Es war einmal in Amerika} (Once Upon a Time in America / C'era una volta in America; USA/ITA © 1983)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ann Neville: PU [1:33]
Elizabeth McGovern: PO mit nPU- (recht kurz) & sD(-?) (re.) [2:29] & OO [2:30] & sD+ od. OH [2:31]
Julie Cohen (od. Amy Ryder ?): nPU- (?) & sD(-?) [0:49] & sD [0:50] & OH(-) (vlt. NA) [0:54 (recht kurz)]
Margherita Pace (Jennifer Connellys Bodydouble): PO [0:38]
Olga Karlatos: OO (rO) [0:12]
Tuesday Weld: sCT (laut Scoopy/Tuna)
(oder - wie bei arte-Version - teilw. eine Minute früher)

22.40-0.15, zdf_neo:
2 Fast 2 Furious (USA/BRD 2003)
Devon Aoki: sexy [(0:04) 0:13] & sBI [0:39 0:41] & sexy [0:45 0:46 0:47 0:48 (0:51) 1:07]
Eva Mendes: sD [(0:06 0:13 0:24) 0:58-0:59] & sexy [1:01 1:02] & sBI [1:04/1:05]
[ein(ig)e bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy bzw. "sB" [(mind.) 0:01 0:02 0:03 0:05 0:52ff.]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:39-0:42]

ca. 22.50-1.00 und 3.40-5.40, PRO 7:
Krieg der Götter (Immortals; USA 2011)
Freida Pinto: sD(-)
Isabel Lucas: OO- [ca. 0:15]
[unbekannt (Freida Pintos Bodydouble)]: PO+ [ca. 0:56]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.50-0.30, ORF III:
Im weissen Rössl (ÖST(/BRD) © 1960)
Estella Blain: sBI (mit sD) [1:14-1:17]
Hanita Hallan & Rut Rex ("Verena-Sisters"): {nur eine} sD [0:58/0:59] & {beide} sBA (eine mit sD) [1:13 1:14 1:15]
Karin Dor: sBI [0:26 0:27 0:28 0:29]
Waltraut Haas: sD [0:17 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD-
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:26ff. 1:13ff.]

23.15-1.10 (auch Samstag, 0.22-2.15), 3sat: 
Fatal Attraction - Eine verhängnisvolle Affäre (Fatal Attraction; USA 1987)
Anne Archer: sexy (Slip) ? bzw. sNIP [0:01/0:02] & sNIP & sexy (Slip) [0:03] & sD(-) [0:07] & sNIP- (re.) [0:08] & sBH [0:49] & sexy [0:50] & sUPS [1:48]
Glenn Close: OO (lO) [0:16] & PO & nPU [0:17 (recht kurz)] & OO(-) (rO[-]) & sPO- [0:19 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:20] & Oops od. OO- (rO-) [0:24] & OO(+) [0:31-0:32 (0:32:5X kurz (n )PU- ?)] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:53 0:54 1:05] & sCT- od. sNIP [1:39 1:40] (& sUPS ?)

23.21-1.04, ORF 1:
Bad Fucking - nach dem Roman von Kurt Palm (ÖST © 2013)
Adele Neuhauser (50+): sexy (?) [...? 0:52] & sBH [0:53 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:54/0:55]
Barbara de Koy (fast 60): sD [0:04]
Bettina Redlich (fast 50): sD [1:04 1:05 1:06(kurz) 1:07 (1:09)]
Gaby Garcia Vargas [= Gabriela Garcia Vargas u./od. Gabyta Garcia-Vargas], Katharina Holoubek, Nina Neumann, Sophie Bauer u./od. Wilbirg Helml [= Wilbirg Hickey ?] ("Cheerleader"): sexy [0:24{fünf} 0:25{fünf} 0:26{mind. eine} 1:01/1:02{fünf} 1:03{mind. drei} 1:06{drei} 1:09{eine} 1:39{fünf} 1:40{fünf}] & {jew. mind. zwei} sUPS [1:02 1:40]
Maresi Riegner: sexy [0:25(kurz) 1:01 1:02 1:03 1:06(?) 1:09 1:39] & sexy & (kurz) sUPS- [1:40]
Martina Ebm: OO (rO) [0:14] & OO(+) [1:30-1:31 1:32/1:33] & (s)PO-- [1:34 (recht kurz)]
Natascha Berg: sD [0:51/0:52]
Natascha Berg od. eher Stuntdouble: PO [0:51 (sehr kurz)]
Proschat Madani: sD(-) [0:06 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:18 (0:20)] & sD(-) [1:33 (recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: ... (auf Fotos auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [(0:26) 1:37]

23.40-0.10, RTL UP:
_Die_ _Camper_: " Das Rennen " {so} (BRD o.J. [2001 od. 2002])
Antje Lewald: (mind.) sD- [0:00]
Dana Golombek: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:22 (= Absp.)]

23.50-1.45, SRF 1:
Do The Right Thing (USA © 1989)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Rosie Perez: sexy (z.T. Sport-BH) [0:01-0:03] & sNIP [0:15] & OO [1:19] & sexy (Slip) (& sNIP-) [1:41-1:42]
[... Unbekannte]: sexy

0.00-1.25, mdr:
Hiev up (DDR © 1977)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Madeleine Lierck: sexy [0:57 (recht kurz)] & PO- [1:14]
Renate Mallon (?): sUPS [1:10 (sehr kurz)] & sD [1:11 (recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO [0:04]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:58 1:02 1:03 1:04]

0.10-0.35, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: " Mittagsruhe " {so} (BRD o.J. [2001 od. 2002])
Natascha Hockwin: sexy [0:01 (recht kurz)]
Dana Golombek: sD [0:10-0:11 (0:13)] & (mind.) sD-
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:14]

0.10-1.30 und 3.00-4.15, ATV II:
Social Animals (USA 2018)
Carly Chaikin: sexy (od. sBH ?; "in lingerie") [ca. 0:10]
Noël Wells: sBH [0:00] & NA od. ... ? [ca. 0:02] & sUPS [ca. 0:05] & ... [ca. 0:16] & ... ? [ca. 0:52] & sexy ? [ca. 0:53 0:56]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) bei Mr. Skin)

0.15-2.45 (auch Samstag, 1.45-4.15), zdf_neo:
Watchmen - Die Wächter (Watchmen; USA 2009)
Apollonia Vanova: (mind.) sD-
Carla Gugino: sD [ca. 0:35] & sexy
Leah Gibson: sexy ?
Lori Watt: sBH [ca. 1:25]
Malin Akerman [= Malin (Maria) Åkerman]: OH [ca. 0:54] & OO (rO) & PO [ca. 1:38] & sexy [ca. 1:41] & OO & PO [ca. 1:44] & NA & (sehr? kurz) OO(-?) (rO) [ca. 1:48] & sexy
Tara Frederick: OO [ca. 0:51]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; (vermutl. auf längerem "Director's Cut" beruhende) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.30-2.05, one:
HINTER DER TÜR - nach dem Roman von Magda Szabó (The Door = Az ajtó; HUN/BRD © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Martina Gedeck: sBA od. sexy [0:02 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:25] & sBA [1:19/1:20]

0.35-1.00, RTL UP:
_Die_ _Camper_: " Das Traumboot " (BRD o.J. [2001 od. 2002])
Dana Golombek: sD (li.) [0:03 (recht kurz]

0.55-2.30, BR:
Ein SCHUSS im DUNKELN [= Inspektor Clouseau - Ein Schuß im Dunkeln {Videotitel}] (A SHOT in the DARK; GB/USA © 1964)
Ann Lynn: NA ? [0:56] & OH(-) (vlt. NA) [0:58] (jew. als Leiche)
Elke Sommer: OH- [0:56/0:57 0:58?(kurz)] (& vlt. OH- od. OH(-) [1:01]) & sD [1:10 (1:11 1:12) 1:14 1:15 (1:16) 1:17 1:20 (1:21)]
[unbekannt (Tänzerin der "Tahitian Dance Group")]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (od. "sB") [1:12 1:13]
[unbekannt]: NA [0:54] & OH- [0:57]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH- [0:54 0:57] bzw. NA+ od. ... bzw. (kurz) OH- od. NA [0:55]

0.55-3.15, RTL ZWEI:
Public Enemies (USA 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Marion Cotillard: sD (re.) [(0:33) 0:34] & NA+ [0:47]

1.35-3.08, ORF 1:
Die Highligen Drei Könige (The Night Before; USA 2015)
Hannah Townsend: sD [ca. 0:17]
Ilana Glazer: sD [ca. 0:31]
Nicola Fiore: sBH
[einige Unbekannte]: OO(-?)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 2.05-2.30 und 4.20-4.45, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Pause! (BRD 2008)
Shirin Soraya: sD(-) [0:15 (recht kurz)]

ca. 2.30-2.50 und 4.45-5.05, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Extrem Sportlich {so} (BRD 2008)
Emily Wood: (s)BA- [0:20-0:21]
Nina Vorbrodt: (s)BA- [0:20-0:21]
Shirin Soraya: sD [0:13] & (s)BA- [0:20/0:21]

ca. 2.50-3.15, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Rätsel & Geheimnisse (BRD 2008)
Nina Vorbrodt: (mind.) sexy [0:05]

3.05-4.35, ZDF:
DAS TRAUM-SCHIFF[: Kanada {laut ZDF} _oder_ Quebec] (BRD(/ÖST) © 2015)
Angela Roy (50+): sBA [0:07-0:08 (0:08- )0:09 0:15(-0:16)]
Heike Trinker (50+): sD(-) [1:16] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:27]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (im Hintergr.) [0:09] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; von re. Seite) [1:25 (recht kurz)]

3.15-5.20, RTL ZWEI:
Ironclad 2: Bis aufs Blut (Ironclad: Battle for Blood = Ironclad 2: Battle for Blood / Templar: Krv za krv; GB/SERB 2014)
(mind.)
Jelena Skiljevic: OO [ca. 0:26]
Twinnie Lee Moore: (mind.?) OO- (rO-) [ca. 0:47]
(jeweils laut Mr. Skin)

4.15-5.50, ATV II:
Seitenwechsel (BRD © 2015)
Mina Tander: sexy (?) [0:00] & sD(-) (li.) [0:02] & sexy (?) [0:18 0:19] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:40 0:43] & NA(+) bzw. PO [1:02-1:03] & sBH [1:14(/1:15)] & OH(-) [1:28/1:29] & sBH [1:29]
Ruby O. Fee: sexy [(nur) 0:20 (1:14)]

4.50-5.25, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Die Geiselnahme (Baywatch: [3.17] The Tower; USA © 1993)
Alexandra Paul: sBA (z.T. sNIP) [mehrf.]
Nicole Eggert: sBA (z.T. mit sD bzw. sNIP) [mehrf.]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
[unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.?)

5.25-6.05, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Überfall in Malibu (Baywatch: [3.18] Stakeout at Surfrider Beach; USA © 1993)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
Fabiana Udenio: sBI (mit sD) [0:04-0:05 0:08 0:09] & sBI (mit sD) & (mind.) sPO- & sNIP [0:10] & "sB" (mit sD) [(0:23-)0:24 0:25-0:26 0:27]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00(= Vorsp.) (ca. 0:05)] & sBA (z.T. sNIP) (& (mind.) sPO-) [0:21-0:23 0:28 0:29 0:31(-)0:32]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (z.T. sNIP) [0:01(= Vorsp.) ca. 0:05] & sBA (z.T. sNIP, z.T. mit sD(-) bzw. sD) (& sPO-) [0:21-0:23 0:28 0:29 0:31]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)] bzw. "sB" [0:23/0:24 0:25 (0:26) 0:27] bzw. sexy (od. ~"sB" ?) [0:23-0:24 0:25] bzw. sD(-) (bei "sB" ?) [0:23-0:24 0:25 0:27] bzw. sBA & (mind.) sPO- [0:28 0:29]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. mit sD bzw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) (& {einige} sPO-)


----------



## Anonymos (Samstag um 02:39)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 7.(/8.) Januar 2023:

6.05-6.50, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Schwerer Schlag für Mitch, Teil 1 (Baywatch: [3.19] Shattered, Part 1; USA © 1993)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:07]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00(/0:01) (= Vorsp.)]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (mit sD(-) & sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)] bzw. sBI & sPO bzw. sBI & sPO(-) [0:03] bzw. sBI & sPO- [(mind.) 0:35 0:36]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI

6.05-6.50, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Klotz am Bein (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD [0:28]
Julia Stinshoff: sexy [0:24 0:25]

9.25-10.55 und 2.30-4.00, WDR:
Neu in unserer Familie: Zwei Eltern zu viel (BRD © 2016)
Inez Bjørg David: OO [0:25]
Maja Schöne: (OH- bzw.) OO [(0:14-)0:15] & sNIP [0:29 0:30] & sD(-) [1:05] & sexy [1:11] & sNIP- (re.) [1:16 1:17(kurz)]

9.45-11.15, one:
Verliebt in Amsterdam (BRD © 2017)
Bracha van Doesburgh: (sexy bzw.) sBH [(0:18/)0:19] & OH- [0:19 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:32 (0:34) (jew. kurz)] & PO(-) (od. sPO(-) ?) [0:36 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:49] & sexy (Slip) [1:22]

9.52-12.55, ORF 2:
Doktor Schiwago {oder (wie bei arte-Version): David Lean's Film of Doctor Zhivago} ([David Lean's Film of] Doctor Zhivago / Il dottore Zivago; USA/GB/ITA © 1965)
Siobhan McKenna: NA [0:46]
(sehr langen Film sonst kaum gesehen)

10.55-12.25 und 4.00-5.30, WDR:
Neu in unserer Familie: Ein Baby für alle (BRD © 2016)
Inez Bjørg David: PU (recht kurz) bzw. OO & PO(-) [0:41/0:42] & sexy (?) [1:16] & sNIP (re.) [1:18 (recht kurz)]
Maja Schöne: sNIP (re.) [0:20] & OO [0:27] & OO (bzw. OH[-]) [0:30(-0:31)] & sD (li.) & (recht kurz) Oops (li.) [1:12]

ca. 11.30-13.15 und 23.55-1.30, SAT.1 Gold:
Columbo: Geld, Macht und Muskeln (Columbo: [4.1] An Exercise in Fatality; USA © 1974)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Gretchen Corbett: sBI [0:27-0:32]
14.30-16.00, Das Erste:
Wer zu lieben wagt (BRD(/Thail.) © 2010)
Christine Neubauer: sD [0:40(-0:41) (1:21)] & (mind.) sD-

14.35-16.15 und 23.55-1.35, ATV II:
Was kostet DIE LIEBE? - Ein Großstadtmärchen (BRD © 2016)
Birte Glang: sexy (?) [0:01] & sBH (überw. mit sD) [0:48 1:14 1:15]
Mira Bartuschek: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [(0:22) 0:23 0:24 0:28?(kurz)]
Nicole Marischka: sexy (BH unter sCT[-]) [(0:16) 0:17(-)0:18]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH od. "sB" [0:36 (recht kurz)] bzw. sexy [1:07 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:14 0:15]

14.40-15.25, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Zwei Engel am Ball (Charlie's Angels: [2.17] Angels in the Backfield; USA 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Heidi Von Beltz: sUPS [0:21 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:22]

15.01-16.27, ORF 2:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL {so}: Sterne über Thailand (ÖST?/BRD(/Thail.) © 2004)
Miriam Morgenstern: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:33 0:34(-0:35) 0:36] & sBI & sPO- [0:51]
Saskia Valencia: sD(-) [0:02] & sBA- (z.T. mit sD[-]) [0:16 0:19-0:20] & sD(-) [0:22]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:16] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:19-0:20 (0:35)] bzw. sBA [0:51]

15.15-16.50, RTL UP:
Columbo: Die letzte Party (Columbo: [13.5] Columbo Likes the Nightlife; USA 2003)
Jennifer Sky: sD (gemäß Bildern)

15.25-16.15, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Die Sandburgen-Morde (Charlie's Angels: [2.18] The Sandcastle Murders; USA © 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Cis Rundle: sBA (mit sD) [0:01]
[unbekannt]: sBA (im Hintergr.) [0:19 0:20]

16.15-17.00, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Puppen und Kanonen (Charlie's Angels: [2.20] Mother Goose Is Running for His Life; USA © 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:28 (recht kurz)]
Kate Jackson: sexy (?) [0:11 (recht kurz)]

16.15-18.05 und 22.10-23.55 (auch Sonntag, 11.30-13.10), ATV II:
Herztöne (BRD 2013)
Jennifer Ulrich: sD(-) [0:11 (recht kurz)] & sUPS & sBH & (recht kurz) OO [0:15] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:16 (recht kurz)] (& OH ? [0:32 (recht kurz)]) & sexy [(0:37?) 0:56 (0:57)]
Mira Bartuschek: sBH [0:37 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD (auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:18]

16.45-17.30, NDR:
WaPo Bodensee: Das Haus am See (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Melanie Böhm: sD [0:00 (0:01)] & sBA & sPO- (?) [0:01] & (als Leiche) sBA [(0:02-)0:03]

17.00-17.45, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Engel der Nacht (Charlie's Angels: [2.21] Little Angels of the Night; USA © 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)] & sBA [0:06-0:09 0:14] & (sBA- mit) sD [0:15-0:16] & sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl. im Bild; mit sD[-]) [0:21-0:24]
Denise Galik: sBA [0:06 0:07 0:08] & sexy [0:12]
Jaclyn Smith: sBI [0:06-0:09]
Joy Garrett: sBA [0:06-0:09]
Kutée [= Rochelle Elaine Lander]: (mind.) sD- [0:36]
Shauna Sullivan: (etw. entfernt) (mind.) sD- [0:03]
[unbekannt (als Kellnerin)]: sexy (?) [0:02(kurz) 0:10]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" (mit sD) [0:05] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH [0:45]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:06 (recht kurz)] bzw. (jew. im Hintergr.) sBA bzw. sBI [0:07] bzw. sBA [0:08] bzw. sBI (im Hintergr.) [0:16]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (im Hintergr.) [0:08]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:14-0:15]
([von (RTL) NITRO stammende] Zeiten könnten teilw. leicht abweichen)

17.28-18.14, 3sat:
Doktor Ballouz: Workaholic (BRD © 2021)
Clelia Sarto: sBA [0:43/0:44]

17.30-18.00, NDR:
RETOURE: Der ganz nahe Osten (BRD © 2022)
Stefanie Stappenbeck: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:00 (sehr kurz)]

17.55-18.20 (auch Sonntag, 15.30-15.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Hals- und Beinbruch (TWO and a half MEN: [11.9] Numero Uno Accidente Lawyer; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: (mind.) sD- [0:03/0:04]
Kate Miner: sBH(-) [0:16-0:17 0:18]

18.43-19.30, ORF 1:
SOKO KİTZBÜHEL: MÜLLTAUCHER (ÖST/BRD © 2014)
Marthe Lola Deutschmann: OH(-) [0:02]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:36]

19.50-20.15 (auch Sonntag, 16.20-16.45), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Natürlich ist er tot - Teil I (TWO and a half MEN: [12.15] Of Course He's Dead, Part 1; USA 2015)
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) [0:16]
Jenny McCarthy: sD od. sD(-) [0:00]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:00]

ca. 20.15-22.30 (auch Sonntag, ca. 22.30-0.45), sixx:
Magic Mike (USA © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Cody Horn: sBI [0:49-0:50(-0:51) 0:52-0:54]
Mircea Monroe: (OH (re.) bzw.) OO [(1:05-)1:06] & OH(-) [1:07]
Olivia Munn: OO [0:01] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [0:49-0:51] & (mind.?) sexy (dunkel) [0:59]
Riley Keough: sBH od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:04 1:05-1:06 1:07] & sBH [1:22 (recht kurz)] & OO [1:23(rO; recht kurz) 1:25(zumind. lO)]
[unbekannt]: PO (li. Hälfte) [0:02]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI

20.15-22.50 (auch Sonntag, 23.50-2.05), Tele 5:
Das Märchen der Märchen (Il racconto dei racconti / Tale of tales - Le conte des contes = Tale of Tales / Tale of Tales ?; ITA/FRA/GB 2015)
Catrinel Marlon: OO [ca. 0:16]
Elizabeth Kinnear: sCT (zumind. li.) [ca. 0:25]
Guenda Goria: OO [ca. 0:16]
Hayley Carmichael: OO(-?)
Sabrina La Torre: OO [ca. 0:25]
Stacy Martin: OO- (rO-) [ca. 1:05] & PO(-?) [ca. 1:06] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) [ca. 1:38]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.50, zdf_neo:
Fast & Furious - Neues Modell. Originalteile (Fast & Furious; USA 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung bzw. gemäß Bildern:}
Gal Gadot: sNIP [0:49/0:50] & sCT- (?) [0:51]
Holly Weber: sD [0:33] & sexy
Jordana Brewster: sD(-) [0:19]
Michelle Rodriguez: sD [0:01]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:33]
[einige Unbekannte]: ... bzw. sexy

20.15-22.15 und 1.50-3.50, SWR:
El Dorado (USA 1966)
Charlene Holt: sD [ca. 0:48] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.25 und 0.05-2.00, ATV:
wie werde ich ihn los in 10 Tagen (How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days; USA/BRD 2003)
Kate Hudson: sexy [0:20 (0:23 0:25 0:26) 0:57-0:58] & sNIP bzw. sexy [1:06-1:09] (& sWS- (sNIP-) ? [1:16]) & OH- [1:19] & sNIP (bzw. sexy) [1:23 1:24 (1:25 1:26 1:28 1:31) (1:32-)1:34 1:35-1:36] {kein OH}
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD(-) [1:24 1:25 1:27 (1:32 1:33) 1:34]

21.00-21.50 und 0.00-0.45, RTL UP:
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit {oder (laut IMDb): Law & Order: New York}: Schmerzensgeld (Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: [15.19] Downloaded Child; USA 2014)
Meghann Fahy: sBH (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

21.55-23.25 und 2.26-3.55, ORF 2:
tatort: _TÖDLICHE HABGIER_ (ÖST © 2006)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Claudia Messner: sD [(0:01) (0:03-)0:04 0:13(li.; kurz)] & sD(-) (bzw. sexy [?]) [0:43(-0:44)] (& ... ? [1:15]) & sD (?) [1:16] & OH(-) [1:17]
Laura Tonke: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:05]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:02]

22.00-23.35 und 1.05-2.30, ServusTV:
Cold Blood - Kein Ausweg, Keine Gnade {Vorsp.} = Deadfall {Absp.-Ende} (Deadfall / Cold Blood; USA © 2011)
Olivia Wilde: sD [0:03] & sUPS [0:04] & sD(-) [0:13] & sBH [0:44 0:45] & OO (zumind. rO) [0:50]

22.00-23.30 (auch Sonntag, 23.40-1.10), rbb:
MORDKOMMISSION ISTANBUL: Die Tote in der Zisterne - nach dem Roman ‚Istanbul sehen und sterben’ von Hülya Özkan (BRD © 2008)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Christine Neubauer: sD [0:44 0:46 0:47 0:48-0:49] & sexy [0:52? 0:53] & (mind.) sD- [0:53(kurz) 1:00 1:10 1:15 1:20] & sD [1:23-1:24 1:25]
[unbekannt]: "sB" [0:46-0:47 0:48]
[(eine bzw.) einige Unbekannte]: sBI [(0:43-)0:44]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (zwei nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:40]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; von re. bzw. li. Seite) [0:51]

22.00-0.20 (auch Sonntag, 2.20-4.40), one:
Traffic - Die Macht des Kartells (Traffic; USA/BRD 2000)
Amy Irving: sCT- [ca. 1:57]
Catherine Zeta-Jones: sNIP
(jeweils gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.40-0.25 und 2.20-3.50, PULS 4:
Underworld: Evolution (USA 2006)
Christine Danielle: sPO & sBH [0:42] & sBH [0:43(-0:44) 0:46 0:54]
Kaja Gjesdal: OO [0:42] & OO- (lO-) [0:43] & sD+ [0:46] & OO (lO) [0:54] & OO- (lO-) [0:57 (sehr kurz)]
Kate Beckinsale: NA [0:36-0:37] & PO [1:02 (sehr kurz)]

22.47-0.22, 3sat:
Mittsommerlust (Odotus; FIN 2021)
Adeliina Arajuuri: OO+ od. PU
Inka Kallén: PU (& PO) & OO+ & OO (& PO) & OO(-) (lO[-]) & OO- (lO-) & PO & PO- & NA+ & sPO- & sBH & sD (li.) & sNIP
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en))

23.25-0.55, ORF 2:
trautmann: WER HEIKEL IST[,] BLEIBT ÜBRIG (ÖST © 2000)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: NA+ (als Leiche) [0:09] bzw. OO(-) [1:10 (recht kurz)] & NA(+?) [1:11 (recht kurz)]
[(mind.) zwei (noch ?) Unbekannte (darunter Judit Földesi ?)]: sD [1:05(kurz) 1:06-1:07]

23.30-2.10, rbb:
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod (C'era una volta il West / Once Upon a Time in the West = There Was Once the West; ITA/USA 1968)
Claudia Cardinale: OH & sD (gemäß Bildern)

23.30-1.00, BR:
Der beste Papa der Welt (BRD/ÖST © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Filmhälfte):}
Eva Herzig: sexy (?) [0:16/0:17 0:21]
Hilde Dalik: sexy (?) [0:37 0:38]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH(-?) (auf ~Poster) [0:02 (kurz)] bzw. OH (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:03 (kurz)]

23.45-2.10, NDR:
der MedicuS {so} - Nach dem Roman von Noah Gordon (The Physician; BRD © 2013)
Emma Rigby: sexy (?) [1:31] & OH- [1:*49* (sehr kurz)]
Kim Nina Lechler: OO (rO) [0:22 0:23(kurz)] (Name gemäß IMDb und Mr. Skin - im Abspann erscheint sie nicht)
Manuela Biedermann: OO*+* [0:22 0:23]
[unbekannt]: sexy [1:46 1:47] & sD(-) (li.) [1:47 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. OO & PO bzw. nPU bzw. PU & PO- bzw. OO(-) {zwei} bzw. ... [0:22 (z.T. kurz)] bzw. OH(-) bzw. NA(+) [0:22 0:23] bzw. OO (rO) [1:00] bzw. sD(-) (li.) [2:03 (recht kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [1:33]

(Entgegen schlechten TV-Tipps ist Thea Green Lundbergs Nacktszene in keiner der beiden heute im "Ersten" wiederholten "Kommissar Wisting"-Folgen.)

ca. 0.05-1.45 und 3.10-4.35, SAT.1:
The 51st State (The 51st State = Formula 51; GB/CAN(/USA?) 2001)
Emily Mortimer: sWS (zumind. "sCT(-)-nPU-") & OO(-) od. Oops (sehr kurz) [innerh. einer Szene] & Oops (sehr kurz) & sUPS [innerh. einer (anderen) Szene] & sCT- & sexy (Unterhose) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen)

0.15-1.45, zdf_neo:
Drag Me to Hell (USA 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alison Lohman: sD(-) [(0:36) 0:44 0:45 (z.T. recht kurz)] & sWS (sNIP) [1:23/1:24] & sD(-) [1:27]

ca. 0.35-2.15, sixx:
Garden State (USA 2004)
Amy Ferguson: sBH
Natalie Portman: sBH [ca. 0:57]
Tracey Antosiweicz: OO(-) (lO(-); in Film) [ca. 1:12]
Wynter Kullman: sBH
[einige (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte (darunter Courtney Delong ?)]: sBH [ca. 0:57]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.55-2.25, SRF zwei:
Vor uns das Meer (The Mercy; GB/FRA/USA 2017)
Zara Prassinot: sBI [ca. 0:01f.]
[... Unbekannte]: sBA [ca. 0:01f.]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung bei Mr. Skin)

1.10-1.55, hr:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Bauernregel (BRD © 2019)
(Jeanne Goursaud: nix)
Stephanie Marin: (mind.) sD- [0:15 (recht kurz)]

1.35-3.05 (auch Sonntag, 2.40-4.05), ATV II:
Gefangen im Paradies (BRD © 2016)
Anna Loos: sWS (sNIP [bzw. sCT- ?]) [0:08/0:09] & sNIP [0:22? ca.0:30 0:47] & sexy (etw. Bik.-Hose bzw. Bik.-Hose von hint.) [1:26(kurz) 1:27]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH- [0:04] bzw. sBI [0:07 {andere:} 0:19 (0:20)]

2.00-3.45, SRF 1:
Body Heat - Eine heißkalte Frau {wenn wie arte-Version; oder (wie bei 3sat-Version): Heißblütig - kaltblütig} (Body Heat; USA 1981)
Kathleen Turner: PU(-?) & OO (bzw. OO-) [mehrf.] & PO & sD & sCT- & sNIP & sexy

2.30-3.55, ZDF:
The Resident (USA © 2010)
Hilary Swank: sNIP- [0:02] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:09] & PU(-) & {andere Szene} sexy (Unterhose) [0:10] & sD (li.) [0:11 (recht kurz)] & sBH (von li. Seite/hint.) & (recht kurz) OH- [0:22] & OH(+?) (li.) [0:23 (recht kurz)] & sPO (re. Hälfte) [0:24 (sehr kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:25] & (mind.) OH- (li.) [0:31 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:33-0:34] & sD [0:46 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:48] & sNIP (li.) [0:58 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) od. sD [1:01 (recht kurz)] & sexy (Unterhose) (in Video) [1:06(recht kurz) 1:07 1:08(recht kurz)] & sD [1:12(li.) (1:14[kurz]) 1:17 1:20]

3.20-4.05, one:
Beforeigners: Die Neuankömmlinge (Beforeigners (= Fremvandrerne ?) [Episode 1.1]; NOR(/LIT) © 2019)
Anne Guri Tvedt (?): OO [0:12] & (nPU- ? &) OO [0:13] & OO [0:14] (jew. als Leiche)
Fride Snipsøyr Holøs (?): sBI [0:00 0:02(Bik.-Obertl.)]
Karen Sollihaug: ... & sWS (sNIP) & nPU [0:47]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:00]

3.55-5.30, ZDF:
Algiers Confidential - Ein paar Tage Licht - nach dem Roman _"_Ein paar Tage Licht_"_ von Oliver Bottini [Teil 1 = Folge 1 & Folge 2] (BRD/FRA(/Marokko) © 2022)
Caroline Hanke: PU & PO [0:23] & PO & PU- [0:24]
Hania Amar: sBH- (& ... ?) [0:05]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD [0:43]

4.20-5.00, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Schwerer Schlag für Mitch, Teil 2 (Baywatch: [3.20] Shattered, Part 2; USA © 1993)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:16-0:17(-0:18) 0:19]
Kiki Shepard: sBA [0:02/0:03 (0:05)] & sexy [0:36]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00(/0:01)(= Vorsp.) 0:16(-)0:17(-)0:18 0:20-0:21]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (mit sD(-) & sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA [0:17(-)0:18 0:19(recht kurz) (0:20?)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (mit sD) bzw. sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht bzw. sehr kurz)] bzw. sPO- [0:16] bzw. (entfernt) sBA [0:16(recht kurz) 0:37]
[(jew.) mehrere (bzw. einige) Unbekannte]: sBI [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:16 (0:19)]
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[vier Unbekannte]: sBA [0:37 0:38 0:39]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

5.00-5.40, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Schmutzige Kämpfe (Baywatch: [3.21] Kicks; USA © 1993)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (mit sD(-) & sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA [0:07 (0:08)] & sD(-) (re.) [0:08] & sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:10 0:11-0:13 0:19(Fotos)] & *sBI* (mit sD) [0:23] & sBA (bzw. sNIP) [0:24(/0:25)] & sBA [0:26 0:34]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:02 (0:03)] & sNIP (li.) [0:04 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl. bzw. mit sD)

5.40-6.25, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Der australische Alptraum (Baywatch: [3.22] Fatal Exchange; USA © 1993)
Alexandra Paul: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:06 0:07(-0:08) 0:12] & sexy [0:14-0:15] & sPO- (od. zumind. sexy) [0:15] & sexy [0:19] & sBA [0:22 0:23 0:29(/0:30) (0:32) 0:33]
Nicole Eggert: sBA [0:00(= Vorsp.) 0:09]
Pamela Denise Anderson: sBA (mit sD(-) & sNIP) [0:01 (= Vorsp.)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI [0:02/0:03 0:04 0:05 0:06 0:07]
[unbekannt]: sBI (von hint.) & sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA (& {mind. eine} sPO-)
[sechs Unbekannte]: sBI (von hint.) (& {drei} sPO(-) bzw. {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

5.40-6.25 (auch Sonntag, 4.35-5.20), ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Arm dran (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD [0:14]
Julia Stinshoff: sD(-) (li.) [0:11 (recht kurz)]

[Morgiges Frühprogramm vlt. im Laufe der Nacht oder morgen früh (jetzt weder möglich noch vordringlich)]


----------



## Anonymos (Sonntag um 05:27)

Sonntag(/Montag), 8.(/9.) Januar 2023:

5.55-7.25, mdr:
Am Kap der Liebe: Unter der Sonne Uruguays (BRD(/Urug.) © 2009)
Patricia Wolf: PO bzw. OO [0:21/0:22] & (mind.) sD-

6.00-7.30 und 4.05-5.35, ATV II:
Das total VERRÜCKTE Wochenende (BRD 2009)
Meriem Userli {laut IMDb} [= Meryem (Sahra) Uzerli]: sD [0:39/0:40]
Tina Ruland: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:35] & sexy (BH von hint.) (& vlt. OH-) [1:20]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sD(-) od. sD [0:08]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Zschr.-Cover) [0:21]

10.15-12.00, mdr:
il signor ROBINSON[,] mostruosa storia d’amore e d’avventure - ROBINSON JR. (il signor ROBINSON[,] mostruosa storia d’amore e d’avventure; ITA © 1976)
Zeudi Araya: ~"sB" (& teilw. ~OH bzw. Oops od. OO bzw. Oops od. OO-) [0:47-0:51 (0:48 Oops od. OO, 0:49 0:50 Oops od. OO-)]
& ~"sB" (& Oops od. OO(-) (lO[-]) bzw. Oops od. OO- bzw. PO & nPU) [0:52-1:00 (0:52 Oops od. OO(-) (lO[-]), 0:53-0:54 Oops od. OO-, 0:55 PO & (kurz) nPU, 0:55 1:00 Oops od. OO- ?)]
& ~"sB" & PU bzw. "sCT(-)-(n )PU" & sD (re.) bzw. OH od. sD+ (li.) [1:01-1:03]
& ~"sB" & Oops od. OO- (lO-) bzw. OO & ~"sB" & Oops od. OO- [1:04-1:05]
& ~"sB" & ~OH+ [1:06] & ~"sB" & Oops od. (mind.) OO- [1:07]
& ~"sB" & OO bzw. sBH & OO & ~"sB" [1:08-1:09]
& ~"sB" & Oops od. (mind.) OO- [1:10] & sD [1:11 1:12-1:13 1:14 1:15-1:16 1:17]
& ~"sB" [1:17 1:18-1:20] & ~"sB" & Oops od. OO- (lO-) [1:21] & ~"sB" & Oops- (re.) [1:22]
& ~"sB" (& teilw. ~OH[+]) [1:23 1:24 1:25] & sexy [1:27] & ~"sB" (& (sehr kurz) Oops od. OO [lO]) [1:30-1:31] & ~"sB" & Oops od. OO- (lO-) (bzw. sexy) [1:32(-1:33)]
& ~"sB" & Oops od. OO- [1:34] & ~"sB" & Oops od. OO- [1:35] & ~"sB" & Oops od. OO(-) bzw. ~"sB" & Oops od. OO- [1:36(-)1:37] & ~"sB" & Oops od. OO(-) [1:38] & ~"sB" & Oops od. OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:39] & ~"sB" & OO- [1:40]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO (lO) [1:18 (recht kurz)] bzw. OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:19] bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) [1:25] bzw. OO (rO) [1:26(recht kurz) 1:27]
[... Unbekannte]: "sB" bzw. ~"sB" bzw. ...

10.40-12.05 (auch Montag, 11.20-12.45), rbb:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL {so}: Sterne über Thailand (ÖST?/BRD(/Thail.) © 2004)
Miriam Morgenstern: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:33 0:34(-0:35) 0:36] & sBI & sPO- [0:51]
Saskia Valencia: sD(-) [0:02] & sBA- (z.T. mit sD[-]) [0:16 0:19-0:20] & sD(-) [0:22]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:16] bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:19-0:20 (0:35)] bzw. sBA [0:51]

12.15-13.45, SWR:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL: MALAYSIA (ÖST?/BRD © 2009)
Elisabeth Lanz: sexy [(0:06) 0:09 0:10/0:11 0:21] & (mind.) sD- [0:43 1:06]
Tina Ruland: sD [(1:15-)1:16 (1:26)] & sexy (?)

12.30-14.00 und 0.45-2.15, hr:
3 ½ STUNDEN (BRD © 2021)
Alli Neumann: sBH (von re. & li. Seite) [0:00:4X (jew. sehr kurz)]

13.00-14.30, one:
Riesending - Jede Stunde zählt - nach einer Geschichte von Johannes Betz [Teil 1] (BRD/ÖST/CH(/Kroat.) © 2022)
Sophie Rogall: PO(-/+?) [0:51]
(Film sonst noch kaum gesehen)

14.03-15.30 und 3.15-4.48, Das Erste:
Dann kam Lucy (BRD © 2012)
Anja Herden: (mind.) sD- [1:05/1:06]
Olga von Luckwald: sD [0:42]

14.34-16.03, ORF 2:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Das Geheimnis der weißen Taube (BRD(/ÖST) © 2012)
Angela Roy: sexy [0:17 (0:51 0:56)] & sD(-) [0:56]
Isabel Varell: sD(-) [0:17-0:18 (0:20-)0:21] & sD(-) od. sD [0:22 0:49] & sD(-) [0:51] & sD [0:52 0:53 0:56-0:57]
Ivonne Schönherr: sD(-) [0:51 0:52(kurz)] & OH [0:57] & OH(-) [0:58] & OH- [?] & sD [0:59] & sD(-) [1:01 (1:03 1:04) 1:19]

15.10-16.55, ORF III:
Im weissen Rössl (ÖST(/BRD) © 1960)
Estella Blain: sBI (mit sD) [1:14-1:17]
Hanita Hallan & Rut Rex ("Verena-Sisters"): {nur eine} sD [0:58/0:59] & {beide} sBA (eine mit sD) [1:13 1:14 1:15]
Karin Dor: sBI [0:26 0:27 0:28 0:29]
Waltraut Haas: sD [0:17 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD-
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:26ff. 1:13ff.]

16.50-17.53, rbb:
_Die Galoschen_ _des Glücks_ - nach Motiven von _Hans Christian Andersen_ (BRD © 2018)
Inka Friedrich (50+): *sD* [0:01 (0:02) 0:03 0:04(-)0:05 (0:06) ... 0:51]
Luise von Finckh: sD [0:*41*] & sD(-) [0:57] & (mind.) sD-

19.45-20.15 (auch Monntag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Nutten, Nutten, Nutten (TWO and a half MEN: [8.4] Hookers, Hookers, Hookers; USA 2010)
Katrina Nelson: sD(-) [0:19]

20.05-22.00 und 0.55-2.45, SRF zwei:
Jumanji: Willkommen im Dschungel (Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle = Jumanji 2; USA 2017)
Karen Gillan: sexy [mehrfach (od. durchgehend ?)] (gemäß Bildern)

20.15-21.55 und 23.35-1.15, RTL UP:
Edgar Wallace: Die Tote aus der Themse (BRD 1971)
Brigitte Skay: sCT [0:25 0:26 od. 0:25/0:26 0:27] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) & (mind.) sCT- (re.) [0:52] & OO [0:57 (recht kurz)] & sexy od. OH- [0:57 od. 0:58]
Ingrid Steeger: OO [0:06 0:08(2x) od. 0:06 0:08 0:09]
Petra Schürmann: sexy [1:18-1:20 1:22 od. 1:19 1:20-1:21 1:22 1:23]
Uschi Glas: sNIP- [1:13]
[(jew.) unbekannt (darunter Evelyne Traeger ?)]: sD od. OH bzw. sBH (mit sD) [0:06 od. 0:07] bzw. Oops od. OO- bzw. OH bzw. sBH [0:07] bzw. PU od. OO+ bzw. OO (auf projiz. Fotos) [0:36] bzw. sBI od. sBH (auf Foto) [0:37]
(es gibt mind. zwei leicht abweichende Versionen dieses Films)

20.15-22.23, Disney Channel:
Splash - Jungfrau am Haken {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (wie bei RTL ZWEI): Splash} (Splash; USA 1984)
Daryl Hannah: OH & PO (bzw. sPO ?) [0:22-0:23] & OH bzw. OO- [0:24-0:26] & PO [0:27] & OH & (kurz) PO [0:28] & OH+ [0:46] & OH (bzw. OH-) [0:47(-0:48)] & OH(+) [1:17-1:19] & (OH bzw.) OO [(1:22/)1:23] & OH(+) [1:24/1:25] & OH bzw. OO [1:29/1:30 1:39-1:41] & sexy

20.15-21.45, one:
Neu in unserer Familie: Zwei Eltern zu viel (BRD © 2016)
Inez Bjørg David: OO [0:25]
Maja Schöne: (OH- bzw.) OO [(0:14-)0:15] & sNIP [0:29 0:30] & sD(-) [1:05] & sexy [1:11] & sNIP- (re.) [1:16 1:17(kurz)]

20.15-21.15 (auch Montag, 13.05-14.00), ANIXE HD SERIE:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Spiel mit dem Feuer, Teil 2 (ÖST?/BRD © 1996)
Claudia Wenzel: (NA bzw.) OO(+?) [ca. (0:15-)0:16]
Karin Thaler: sD(-) [ca. 0:07]
Silke Natho: sexy [ca. (0:27) 0:31]

20.15-22.05 (auch Montag, 23.05-0.55), Tele 5:
Die Nibelungen [Teil 1: Der Fluch des Drachen] (Ring of the Nibelungs (= Curse of the Ring) / Sword of Xanten / La saga dei Nibelunghi; BRD/GB/Südafr./ITA © 2004)
Kristanna Løken: OO- (lO-) [0:19 (recht kurz)] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:20 0:33(recht kurz)]

ca. 20.15-22.35 (auch Montag, ca. 22.35-0.55), SAT.1:
Fack Ju Göhte (BRD 2013)
(mind.)
Anna Lena Klenke: sBA (von hint.) [0:43 (recht kurz)]
Jana Pallaske: (mind.) sD- [0:01/0:02 0:03 0:04] & sexy [0:04? 0:46] & sD & sPO(-) [0:47] & sD(-) od. sD [1:22]
(Jella Haase: sexy ? [(0:43) 0:44])
Karoline Herfurth: sD [0:42 (recht kurz)] & (s)BA- [0:42 0:43 0:44] & sD(-) [1:16] & sD [1:30/1:31] & sD(-) [1:40 1:41 1:42 1:43]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy od. "sB" ? [0:47] bzw. sD [1:29]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: "sB" od. sBH bzw. sexy [0:04]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sexy bzw. "sB" [0:31/0:32 0:35 0:46-0:47 0:56/0:57 1:22(-1:23)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy bzw. "sB" bzw. sBI (?) [0:50-0:51]

20.15-22.15, zdf_neo:
Fast & Furious Five (Fast Five; USA 2011)
(mind.)
Gal Gadot: sNIP [1:03 (recht kurz)] & sBI & sPO(-) [1:06-1:07]
Jordana Brewster: sexy [0:03-0:04]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) [1:01] bzw. sD [1:53]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sexy [1:10 1:11]
[einige bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" bzw. sexy bzw. sD [1:00-1:02]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBH u./od. sBI [0:43/0:44] & {jew. mind. eine} sD bzw. sD(-) [0:44/0:45]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [1:05(-)1:06]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:09 {jew. eine:} 1:10 1:11]

20.15-22.30, arte:
Die Akte (The Pelican Brief; USA 1993)
Julia Roberts: sBH [ca. 1:00] & ... [ca. 1:57 (kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung (jeweils nur von 1. Szene); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.25 und 1.35-3.20, PULS 4:
das perfekte verbrechen (Fracture; USA/BRD 2007)
Embeth Davidtz: (NA ? [0:01] &) sBA [(0:04) 0:05 (0:06)]
Rosamund Pike: OH(-) [0:51 (recht kurz)] (auf DVD in "Deleted Scenes" auch Oops und/oder OO-)

22.05-23.50 (auch Montag, 1.25-2.50), Tele 5:
Die Nibelungen [Teil 2: Liebe und Verrat] (Ring of the Nibelungs (= Curse of the Ring) / Sword of Xanten / La saga dei Nibelunghi; BRD/GB/Südafr./ITA © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kristanna Løken: NA [0:01 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)

22.25-0.45 und 2.30-4.20, RTL ZWEI:
End of Days - Nacht ohne Morgen (End of Days; USA 1999)
Linda Pine: OO [0:38]
Lynn Marie Sager: OO (lO) [0:38 (recht kurz)]
Melissa Mascara: OO- (lO-) [0:11]
Robin Tunney: OO (& sNIP) [0:45 (0:46)]

ca. 22.35-0.50 (auch Montag, ca. 0.55-2.45), SAT.1:
Meine erfundene Frau (Just Go With It; USA 2011)
Brooklyn Decker: sD(-) bzw. sD (& z.T. sNIP) [(0:09/)0:10 (0:11 0:12 0:13) 0:25 0:26 0:27 (0:28)] & sBI (mit sD) [0:46] & sexy [0:53-0:54] & sexy (od. (s)PO-- ?) [0:54 (recht kurz)] & sexy bzw. sBI [0:55-0:56] & sBI [0:57 0:58] & sexy [0:58/0:59] & OH(-) [1:11 (1:12)] & sD bzw. sD(-) [1:16 1:21 1:31-1:34 1:38 1:44] & (mind.) sD-
Jennifer Aniston: sNIP [0:28-0:29? 0:56-0:57] & sBI (mit sD) [0:57/0:58] & sBI = sWS (sNIP) [0:58] & sD [1:08 (1:17) 1:18 (1:19 1:21 1:22)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:22-1:27] & sD bzw. sD(-) [1:28-1:29 1:30 1:32-1:33 1:34] & (mind.) sD- (& sNIP- ?)
Jillian Nelson: sD [0:03]
Julie Dixon Jackson: sBH & (wohl nur sugger.) OH (= zumind. sD) [0:34]
Lorna Scott: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:22 1:23]
Nicole Kidman: sexy [1:09 1:10] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:22-1:27]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:09]
[mehrere Unbekannte (überw. im Hintergr.)]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA (?) [0:46 (1:05-1:06 1:07-1:08)]
[zwei (alte) Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [1:22]

22.47-0.32, 3sat:
Barquero (USA © 1970)
Marie Gomez: OH(-) (li.) [ca. 0:20] & (mind.?) OH- [ca. 0:21]
Mariette Hartley: OH- [ca. 1:30 (sehr kurz)]
Rita Conde: OH (li.) [ca. 0:09 (recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD (li.) [ca. 0:17]

23.00-1.15, BR:
die Päpstin (La papessa / La mujer papa {_oder_ La papisa ?}; BRD/ITA/ESP © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Claudia Geisler(-Bading) od. eher Bodydouble: OH(-) (re.) [1:03]
Johanna Wokalek: sexy [0:55] & PO [1:52]

23.50-1.50 und 3.25-5.25, zdf_neo:
Pain & Gain (USA 2013)
Andrea Bennetti: OO [ca. 0:19]
Bar Paly: ~sBA (teilw. mit sD) (& sPO ?) [ca. 0:19f.] & sBI [...] & sexy (Unterhose ?) & {andere Szene} (mind.) sPO- [ca. 0:43] & sBH od. sBI (mit sD) [ca. 0:46] & (mind.) sPO- & {andere Szene} sBH (mit sD) & PO [ca. 1:05] & sPO (wohl nicht PO) [ca. 1:09] & (mind.) sexy [ca. 1:09] & sD [...] & (mind.) sPO- [ca. 1:13]
Jennifer Nicole Lee: (mind.) sD-
Keili Lefkovitz: sD (li.) [...] & sUPS ? [ca. 1:31] & sD [ca. 1:35]
Nikki Benz: OO [ca. 0:19]
Rebel Wilson: sD [ca. 1:05] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; auf Foto)
Vannessa Nevader: OO [ca. 0:19]
Yolanthe Cabau: sexy
[(jew.) unbekannt]: nPU- (od. Fake-Schamhaare) bzw. OH
[mehrere Unbekannte (darunter vermutl. Courtney O'Connor, Gwendalyn Barker, Jessica Dykstra u./od. Rubber Doll (jew. "Dancer")]: OO bzw. sPO bzw. sBH u./od. "sB" bzw. sBI bzw. sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.25-1.43, Das Erste:
1986 (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Дарья Муреева = Daria Mureeva: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:04] & sBI [0:05-0:06] & PU & PO(-) bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:56/0:57]

0.32-2.03, 3sat:
Iris - Rendezvous mit dem Tod {oder: Iris} (Iris; FRA/BEL 2016)
Alexandra Langlais: nPU [ca. 1:19]
Charlotte Le Bon: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:07] & (sBH- ? mit) sD [ca. 0:16] & sexy bzw. sPO(-) & OH(-) [ca. 0:53f.] & sD(-) & sPO(-) [ca. 1:02] & PO & OO (zumind. rO) [ca. 1:28] & sCT(-) & sUPS
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
[einige bzw. viele Unbekannte]: OO bzw. (mind.) sexy (laut "Parents Guide" in IMDb)

0.45-2.20, one:
[Agatha Christie:] Blausäure ([Agatha Christie: ?] Sparkling Cyanide; GB © 2003)
Chloe Howman: OO+ od. PU & PO [1:10]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

1.00-2.55, SRF 1:
Schlappschuss {oder (laut SRF): Slap Shot} (Slap Shot; USA 1977)
(mind.)
Jennifer Warren: sD(-) [0:15 1:41]
Melinda Dillon: OO [0:28] (eigtl. eine mehrminütige Nacktszene)
(so in der (an mind. zwei Stellen) gekürzten Filmversion von RTL ZWEI)

1.15-2.45, SWR:
Auf kurze Distanz (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Britta Hammelstein: OH(+?) [1:15] & OO- (rO-) [1:16 (recht kurz)]

2.45-4.25, SWR:
die Reste meines Lebens. {so} (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Karoline Bär: OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:52] & OO [1:18] & sPO- [1:34 (recht kurz)]
Luise Heyer: sBH [0:27/0:28] & OO [0:29 (recht kurz)]

3.40-5.10, ZDF:
EIN MÄDCHEN WIRD VERMISST - Nach wahren Begebenheiten (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Moana Götze: sBA (& (mind.) sPO-) [0:00 0:01-0:02]
[sechs bzw. fünf Unbekannte]: sBA (& {mind. eine} (mind.) sPO-) [0:00 0:01]

4.20-5.55, RTL ZWEI:
2:22 - Zeit für die Liebe (2:22; AUS/USA 2017)
Bridie Hooper {laut Mr. Skin}: sexy (& sD(-?) ?) [ca. 0:19]
Teresa Palmer: OH [ca. 0:32]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

5.20-6.00 (auch Montag, 5.20-6.10), ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Alles auf Schwarz (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:32 (0:36) (jew. recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: "sB" (im Fernsehen) [0:26]

5.35-6.25, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Eishockey (BRD © 2003)
Elena Uhlig: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:20 0:21 0:22 0:30-0:31 0:34]
Susann Uplegger: sD [0:38(/0:39)]
[unbekannt]: OO+ (in Zschr.) [0:20]


----------



## Anonymos (Montag um 06:25)

Montag(/Dienstag), 9.(/10.) Januar 2023:

7.20-8.15, VOX:
C.S.I. - Den Tätern auf der Spur {oder (laut IMDb): CSI: Vegas}: Solange es Haie gibt (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: [11.2] Pool Shark; USA 2010)
Holly Madison: sBI
Michelle Lee: sBI (z.T. als Leiche)
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI
(jeweils gemäß Bild([ern])

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: In schwerer Stunde (BRD © 2003)
Hendrikje Fitz: OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:44 (kurz)]

ca. 9.15-9.40 (auch Dienstag, ca. 4.25-4.45), PRO 7:
New Girl[: Braut ohne Bräutigam] (New Girl: [5.22] Landing Gear; USA © 2016)
Hannah Simone: sD [0:10 0:11 0:12 (0:15)]
Meaghan Rath: sD [0:03 0:07 0:08 0:10(kurz) 0:12-0:14]
Megan Fox: (mind.) sD- [0:04/0:05]
Zooey Deschanel: sD [0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09 0:10 0:11 0:12 (0:14?) 0:16 0:17 0:18 0:20]

9.45-10.30, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Auf der Flucht (BRD © 2007)
Jutta Fastian: sBI [0:19] & sD(-) od. sD [0:25] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:27] & OH(-) (li.) [0:32]

10.00-10.50, one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Der Dieb, der Mörder und die Juwelen (Charlie's Angels: [2.22] The Jade Trap; USA [1978 {laut IMDb}], © 1979 {dt. Absp.})
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP- (li.) [0:09/0:10]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:07] & sD(-) [0:16]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [ca. 0:43]

ca. 10.10-10.35, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Baby und sein Baby ([scrubs]: [[6.2]] My Best Friend's Baby's Baby and My Baby's Baby; USA 2006)
Christa Miller: sD(-) [0:16-0:17]
Evelina Oboza: sD [0:00]

10.30-11.20, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Orientierungslos (BRD © 2022)
Isabella Krieger: sexy [0:30]

ca. 11.00-11.25, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Dr. House ([scrubs]: [[6.4]] My House; USA © 2006)
Elizabeth Banks: sBH [0:18]

ca. 11.50-12.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.30-10.00), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Musical ([scrubs]: [[6.6]] My Musical; USA © 2007)
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- [0:06] & sD [0:07] & sD(-) [0:08] & (mind.) sD- [0:22 (= Absp.)]
Stephanie D'Abruzzo: (mind.) sD- [0:04 0:06(kurz) 0:10]

[...]

15.10-15.40, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Bundys mal zwei (Married with Children: [9.9] No Pot to Pease In; USA 1994)
Alexandra Ann McLeod: sexy [0:19]
Christina Applegate: sNIP- [0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08] & sexy [(0:08/0:09 0:12 0:13) 0:15 0:17 0:19 0:20 0:21]

15.25-16.15 (auch Dienstag, 10.00-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Kies und Diamanten (Charlie's Angels: [2.23] Angels on the Run; USA [1978 {laut IMDb}], © 1979 {dt. Absp.})
Belinda Balaski: sexy (?) [0:05 0:07]
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
Elaine Joyce: sexy [0:41 (0:43)]
Jaclyn Smith: sNIP(-?) [0:33] & (sNIP- ? &) (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:34] & sNIP [(0:38 0:40) 0:42(recht kurz) (0:43)]
Judy Landers: sD [0:12 0:14 (jew. recht kurz)]

ca. 15.25-16.20, sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Das Geständnis (Desperate Housewives: [1.9] Suspicious Minds; USA 2004)
(mind.)
Teri Hatcher: sBH [0:27]

16.15-17.05 (auch Dienstag, 10.30-11.20), rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Verantwortung (BRD © 2022)
Louise Sophie Arnold: sexy [0:01]

ca. 16.20-17.15, sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Versteckspiele (Desperate Housewives: [1.10] Come Back to Me; USA 2004)
Sharon Lawrence: sBH [0:01] & sexy [0:18-0:20]
Teri Hatcher: sBH (teils unter sCT) [0:13-0:15]

16.25-17.20 (auch Dienstag, 14.35-15.30), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann? (Charmed: [1.15] Is There a Woogy in the House?; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:18 (recht kurz)]

ca. 17.15-18.15 (auch Dienstag, ca. 15.35-16.30), sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Die große Suche (Desperate Housewives: [1.11] Move On; USA 2005)
Marla Sokoloff: OH [0:11] & (mind.) sD- [0:34]
Nicollette Sheridan: sD [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) [0:01]

17.20-18.15 (auch Dienstag, 15.30-16.25), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Man stirbt nur dreimal (Charmed: [1.16] Which Prue Is It, Anyway?; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:05]
Shannen Doherty: sD(-) [0:02(kurz) 0:03/0:04] & (mind.) sD-

ca. 18.15-19.10 (auch Dienstag, ca. 16.30-17.25), sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Asche auf mein Haupt (Desperate Housewives: [1.12] Every Day a Little Death; USA 2005)
Eva Longoria: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:11 0:12 0:13] & sexy bzw. (mind.) sD- [0:31/0:32]
Teri Hatcher: sNIP [0:00 (kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sNIP- [0:27 (0:32) 0:38 0:39]

19.10-20.10 (auch Dienstag, 12.10-13.00), ATV II:
Desperate Housewives: Schlachtfelder (Desperate Housewives: [1.6] Running to Stand Still; USA © 2004)
Eva Longoria: sBH (mit sD) [0:02]
Marcia Cross: sBH (mit sD) [0:26-0:27]

20.15-21.50, one:
Woman at War - Gegen den Strom (Kona fer í stríð / Woman at War / Гірська жінка: На війні [= Hirsʼka žinka: Na vijni]; ISL/FRA/UKR(/DAN od. NOR) © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Halldóra Geirharðsdóttir (fast 50): sBA [0:44] & PO [0:47]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBH [0:46 0:47]
[unbekannt]: PU & PO [0:45] & PU [0:46]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO- & PO bzw. PU [0:45] bzw. PO [0:45 0:46] bzw. ([mind.] OH- bzw.) OH+ (recht kurz) [(0:46/)0:47]

20.15-21.10 und 0.35-1.20, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast {so}: VERTRAUENSBRUCH (BRD © 2004)
Isabelle Stoffel: sexy (Unterhose) & sWS (sNIP) [0:41 (jew. recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:42 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO (recht kurz) bzw. OO [0:43]

ca. 20.15-22.45, kabel eins:
Terminator Genisys (USA 2015)
Emilia Clarke: sBH (mit sD) (& ... ?) [ca. 0:47] & NA+ [ca. 0:51] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.05 und 1.00-1.45, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Babyalarm (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Claudia Hiersche: sD (re.) [0:34]

ca. 20.15-22.35, SAT.1:
Die Goldfische (BRD © 2019)
Jella Haase: sNIP [0:47]
[unbekannt]: sD (re.) [1:25 (sehr kurz)]

20.15-22.55 und 1.00-3.00, ATV:
Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation (USA/China/Hongk. 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Rebecca Ferguson: sBI [0:50] & sexy [1:06 1:07] & sPO(-) & OH(-) [1:08]

21.05-22.00 und 2.50-3.30, Tele 5:
V - Die Besucher: Ein strahlender Tag (V: [1.3] A Bright New Day; CAN/USA 2009)
Laura Vandervoort: sBH (gemäß Bildern)

21.05-22.05 und 1.05-1.55, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Viva Colonia (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Ellenie Salvo González: sexy (& sUPS- ?) [0:20] & sUPS(-?) [0:21]
[einige Unbekannte]: sUPS [0:20]

21.45-23.10, hr:
tatort: Kinderland (BRD © 2012)
Lotte Flack: sD [(0:00) 0:01(kurz) (0:23[kurz]) 0:24] (& vlt. NA [0:34])
Norina Butzloff: sD(-) [0:04] & OH (als Leiche) [0:07 (jew. auf Foto: ) 0:51 0:52]

22.00-23.05 und 3.30-4.15, Tele 5:
V - Die Besucher: Das ist nur der Anfang (V: [1.4] It's Only the Beginning; CAN/USA 2009)
Morena Baccarin: NA+ (gemäß Bild)

ca. 22.45-1.05, kabel eins:
Total Recall {oder: Total Recall - Die totale Erinnerung} (Total Recall; USA 1990)
(Lycia Naff: Fake ("OOO") [0:53 0:57 1:10])
Sharon Stone: Oops od. OO- (rO-) [0:04 0:05] & sexy [0:22] & sD(-) [0:23] & (sexy bzw.) sD(-) [(0:24-)0:25] & sexy [0:26 0:28]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH bzw. "sB" bzw. sD
(oder - wie bei RTL-ZWEI- und Tele5-Version (mit etwas kürzerem Filmanfang) - teilw. 1 bzw. 2 Min. früher)

22.50-1.20, SRF zwei:
Eyes Wide Shut (GB/USA © 1999)
Abigail Good: OO (& sPO) [1:11 1:12 1:13 1:14-1:16] & PU (& PO) [1:19-1:20] & OO [1:24 1:25]
Julienne Davis: PU bzw. OO [0:12-0:14 2:02-2:04] (höchstwahrsch. auch unter den maskierten Nackten ab 1:11)
Leelee Sobieski: sBH [1:04-1:05 (1:42)]
Lisa Leone (?): OO [0:20]
Nicole Kidman: PO [0:00] & PO & OO [0:19] & PO & OO (lO) & sBH [0:20] & sCT [0:22-0:32] & (mind.) sexy (nur "unten herum" NA) [0:36 0:43] & OO (lO) (& (nur wenn Widescreen-Format) (seitl.) PO) [1:06] & sCT(-) [(1:28) 1:29-1:31 (1:32)] & OO (lO) [1:43] & OH+ [1:49] & sexy
[zahlreiche "Masked Party Principals" (Namen im Abspann) bzw. andere kaum Identifizierbare]: OO & sPO [1:11-1:12 1:13-1:15] & (s)PO bzw. OO bzw. PU [1:16-1:19 1:20]

22.55-1.00 und 3.00-4.45, ATV:
G.I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra {oder (laut IMDb): G.I. Joe - Geheimakte Cobra} (G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra / G.I. Joe; USA/CZE 2009)
Rachel Nichols: (mind.) sD- (bei Sport-BH) [ca. 0:31]
Sienna Miller: sexy [ca. 1:26]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.10-0.55, mdr:
Die Reifeprüfung (The Graduate; USA 1967)
Anne Bancroft: sBH [0:14 0:35-0:36 (0:38 0:39)] & OH bzw. OH- [0:46-0:50] & sBH [(0:50) 0:51-0:52] & sexy
Lainie Miller: sBH & sPO bzw. OH [0:57-0:58] {kein OO-}
[unbekannt (Anne Bancrofts Bodydouble)]: OO & PO- [0:15]

23.15-0.45, NDR:
Wo ist die Liebe hin (BRD [2019 od. 2020], © 2022)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Ulrike C. Tscharre: (sexy ? bzw.) (mind.?) sD- (recht kurz) & sNIP- [?] (li.; sehr kurz) [(0:02/)0:03] & sNIP(-?) [0:23]

23.30-0.45, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Zahltag (DDR © 1990)
Judith Schulz: sBI [0:46-0:47]

23.40-0.35 und 3.35-4.40, RTL UP:
HINTER GITTERN - der FrauenKnast: TÖDLICHER VERRAT (BRD © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur erstes Drittel):}
Jana Becker: sexy (im Spiegel) [0:01 (recht kurz)] & sBH (von li. Seite) [0:11 (recht kurz)]

0.00-0.25 ? (od. 23.30-0.00 ?), Comedy Central:
Pastewka: Die SMS (BRD © 2012)
Isabel Vollmer: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:03(kurz) (0:04) 0:05(kurz)]
(noch immer ist die Programmübersicht des Senders leer ...)

3.00-4.25, one:
Eltern mit Hindernissen (BRD(/ÖST) © 2020)
Nicolette Krebitz: sD(-) (re.) [0:39]
[unbekannt]: sD (od. OH(-) ?) [0:38/0:39]

4.42-5.24, ORF 1:
Grey’s Anatomy[: Hilfloses Hoffen] (Grey’s Anatomy: [17.7] Helplessly Hoping; USA © 2021)
Kelly McCreary: sBH (mit sD) [(0:00) 0:03-0:04] (& OH- ? [0:17 0:18 (jew. kurz)])


----------



## Spok007 (Montag um 10:50)

Ich finde es prinzipiell ja recht informativ, aber gibt es irgendwo auch eine Auflistung der ganzen Abkürzungen?
Was soll z.B. sD- bedeuten?


----------



## Anonymos (Dienstag um 05:10)

"sD" steht für eine Szene, in der die angegebene Schauspielerin reichlich Dekolleté zeigt, ein angehängtes Minuszeichen kennzeichnet jeweils eine schlechte Variante: Bei "sD-" ist also nur wenig Dekolleté zu sehen.

Bitte mitteilen, welche anderen Kürzel du erklärt bekommen möchtest - die meisten (wie PO für einen nackten Hintern oder sBH für einen (sexy) BH) dürften selbsterklärend sein ...


----------



## Anonymos (Dienstag um 05:13)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 10.(/11.) Januar 2023:

ca. 5.50-6.45, sixx:
Ghost Whisperer: Der rote Handschuh (Ghost Whisperer: [1.9] Voices; USA 2005)
Colleen Flynn: sD [0:23]
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:15/0:16] & sBH [0:35]

6.10-6.55, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Selbstbestimmung (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:01 (kurz)] & (mind.) sD-
[unbekannt]: OH- [0:00]

6.50-8.25, one:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL {so}: Seychellen (ÖST?/BRD © 2006)
(Anja Kruse: (s)BA(-) od. eher Kleid [0:26])
Miriam Morgenstern: (mind.) sD- [1:04 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) bzw. sD (re.) [1:22-1:23]
Radost Bokel: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:02] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:40]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI [1:21]
[(jew.) einige Unbekannte]: sexy [0:01 1:24 1:26 (1:27)]
[vier Unbekannte]: sBI (drei nur Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH (eine mit sD) [1:27]

ca. 7.50-8.10, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Mein erstes Mal (TWO and a half MEN: [11.7] Some Kind of Lesbian Zombie; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: (mind.) sD- [(0:00-)0:01] & sD [0:06/0:07]
Madison Dylan: sD(-) [(0:04-)0:05] & sBH [0:12 0:14-0:15]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: STARKE MÄNNER, STARKE FRAUEN (BRD © 2003)
Anne von Linstow: sexy [0:04 0:05(recht kurz)]
Hendrikje Fitz: OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:44 (sehr kurz)]

ca. 10.25-10.55, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Spritztour ([scrubs]: [[6.8]] My Road to Nowhere; USA © 2007)
Elizabeth Banks: sexy [0:19]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:14]

ca. 10.55-11.20, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Durchhänger ([scrubs]: [[6.9]] My Perspective; USA © 2007)
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:08] & (sBH- ? mit) sD(-) [0:09] & (sBH- ? mit) sD [0:10 (recht kurz)]

ca. 11.20-11.45, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Abmachung ([scrubs]: [[6.10]] My Therapeutic Month; USA © 2007)
Judy Reyes: sD (re.) [0:06] & sBH (mit sD) [0:13/0:14]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:05/0:06]
[unbekannt]: sD (re.) [0:14 (2x recht kurz)]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Ich will (k)ein Kind von Dir (BRD © 2017)
Christina Hecke: (mind.) OH- [0:46] & sBI [0:47 0:48]
Franziska Weisz: sPO- [0:03] & sNIP [0:06] & (mind.) sD- [0:19] & sexy [0:39 (recht kurz)] & OH(+?) [0:46] & sBI [0:47 0:48-0:49 (0:50-)0:51] & sNIP- [1:18]

ca. 13.45-14.40 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 5.50-6.40), sixx:
Ghost Whisperer: Schattenboxer (Ghost Whisperer: [1.11] Shadow Boxer; USA 2005)
Aisha Tyler: sD (li.) [0:17]
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:05 0:25 0:26 0:27 0:29-0:30 0:31 0:32]
Sonia Braga: sD(-) [0:09/0:10 0:26 (0:33)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:01 0:17]

13.50-14.30 und 16.45-17.25, zdf_neo:
The Rookie: Opfer (The Rookie: [2.14] Casualties; USA © 2020)
Brittini London: sBI (mit sD) [0:07 0:17(Video)]

13.50-14.35 (auch Mittwoch, 11.35-12.15), ATV II:
Charmed[: Der Vorbote der Hölle] (Charmed: [1.3] Sweet Tooth; USA(/CAN) © 2018)
Melonie Diaz: sD [(0:25) 0:28(kurz) 0:30(-)0:31 0:32 0:33 0:34(-)0:35] & (mind.) sD-

14.10-15.00, NDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Alles Klara: Leiche im Moor (BRD © 2012)
Ellen Schiess: sD(-) [0:44]
Wolke Hegenbarth: sBH [0:35]

14.20-16.00, arte:
Die vier Musketiere: Die Rache der Mylady [= Die vier Halunken der Königin {laut IMDb}] (The Four Musketeers (The Revenge of Milady) = The Four Musketeers = The Four Musketeers: Milady's Revenge / Los cuatro mosqueteros: La venganza de Milady / On l'appelait Milady; PAN/ESP(/FRA/GB) © 1974)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Faye Dunaway: sD [0:11 0:12] & OH- [0:13] & sD(-) [0:48 (0:49) 0:50/0:51 (0:52 0:53)]
Raquel Welch: sD [0:10 0:35 0:36 0:37 1:21 1:25 1:26/1:27]
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD [0:19]

ca. 14.25-14.50 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 7.50-8.15), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Hals- und Beinbruch (TWO and a half MEN: [11.9] Numero Uno Accidente Lawyer; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: (mind.) sD- [0:03/0:04]
Kate Miner: sBH(-) [0:16-0:17 0:18]

15.25-16.15 (auch Mittwoch, 10.00-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Drei Engel und ein Oldtimer (Charlie's Angels: [2.24] Antique Angels; USA © 1978)
Cheryl Ladd: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]

15.55-17.30 (auch Mittwoch, 9.35-11.05), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Englischer Wein (BRD(/ÖST) © 2011)
Eva Habermann: (mind.) sD- [0:28] & sD(-) (re.) & sNIP- [0:48] & OH+ [0:51]
Sarah Beck: sD [0:04 (0:43-)0:44 (0:57 1:21)] & (mind.) sD-

16.25-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 14.45-15.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Zurück in die Vergangenheit (Charmed: [1.17] That '70s Episode; USA 1999)
Shannen Doherty: sexy [0:33 0:34]

17.20-18.20 (auch Mittwoch, 15.40-16.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Wenn das Böse erwacht (Charmed: [1.18] When Bad Warlocks Turn Good; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP- [0:15/0:16] & sexy
Andrea E. Taylor [= Andrea Baker]: sD(-) [0:24]
Shannen Doherty: (mind.) sD- [0:31] & sNIP [0:34 (0:38)] & (mind.) sD- [0:40 0:42/0:43] & sexy

ca. 17.25-18.20 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 15.30-16.25), sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Ertappt! (Desperate Housewives: [1.13] Your Fault; USA 2005)
Eva Longoria: sBH [0:00 (kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Felicity Huffman: sNIP [0:33-0:35]

18.15-18.45 (auch Mittwoch, 14.50-15.15), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Wir wollen Psycho Dad, Teil 1 (Married with Children: [9.12] I Want My Psycho Dad, Part 1; USA 1991)
Christina Applegate: (mind.) sD- [0:02] & sexy [0:07]
Katey Sagal: (mind.) sD- [0:09]

ca. 18.20-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 16.25-17.20), sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Liebe liegt in der Luft (Desperate Housewives: [1.14] Love Is in the Air; USA 2005)
Eva Longoria: sexy (?) [0:13 (0:22)]
Marcia Cross: sBH [0:00 (kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Teri Hatcher: sNIP [(0:08) 0:17?] & sD [0:28 0:34 (0:35)]

19.10-20.10 (auch Mittwoch, 12.15-13.05), ATV II:
Desperate Housewives: Gewinner und Verlierer (Desperate Housewives: [1.7] Anything You Can Do; USA © 2004)
Eva Longoria: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:34 0:35 0:36]
Nicollette Sheridan: sD [0:25/0:26] & sD(-) & (li.) sNIP [0:26] & sD(-) [0:27(recht kurz) 0:34]
Teri Hatcher: sexy [0:29]

19.55-20.15 (auch Mittwoch, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die japanische Regenbrille (TWO and a half MEN: [8.10] Ow, Ow, Don't Stop; USA 2010)
Jenny McCarthy: sD [0:01 (0:02-)0:03 0:10-0:12 (0:15) (0:17/)0:18]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (bzw. ... ?) bzw. sexy (auf Postern)

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Gestern waren wir noch Kinder, Teil 2 [= Episode 4 & Episode 5] (BRD © 2022)
Henny Reents: sNIP [ca. 1:07 1:12 (1:13)]
Janina Elkin: sPO(-) (unter sCT) & sD [ca. 0:46]
Milena Tscharntke: sexy [0:20]
Rieke Seja: (mind.) sD- & sNIP (li.) [0:23] & (mind.?) sD- (li.) [0:28] & sD+ od. OH(-) (li.) [0:29] & OO (lO) [0:30] & (mind.) sD- [0:31]
(vlt. jeweils eine Minute später, falls mit Rückblick am Anfang)

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Mordsfreunde - Ein Taunuskrimi - Nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Nele Neuhaus (BRD © 2014)
Lara Mandoki: OH(-/+?) (in Video) [0:18 (recht kurz)] & (s)BH- (mit sD(-) ?; in Video) [1:07]
(Mimi Fiedler [= Miranda Leonhardt]: sexy ? [1:10 (recht kurz)])
Susanne Schäfer: (mind.) sD- [1:03]

20.15-21.40 und 4.35-6.05, zdf_neo:
Voll auf die Nüsse (Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story = Dodgeball; USA/BRD 2004)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Christine Taylor: (mind.) sD- [0:50 0:51]
Julie Gonzalo: sUPS [1:10]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [1:05]
[(jew.) mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [0:00 (0:01)] bzw. sBI (& {mind. eine} sPO-) [0:14] bzw. "sB" od. sBI [0:49 (0:50f. 0:55f. 1:06)] bzw. sexy [0:58f. (1:06)]

21.05-21.50, one:
Beforeigners: Die Anomalie (Beforeigners (= Fremvandrerne ?) [Episode 1.4]; NOR(/LIT) © 2019)
Ágústa Eva Erlendsdottir: sBH [0:31 0:32] & sUPS(-?) [0:37 (kurz)]
Krista Kosonen: (mind.?) OH- [0:30/0:31]

21.40-23.05, zdf_neo:
Waterboy - Der Typ mit dem Wasserschaden (The Waterboy; USA 1998)
Fairuza Balk: sNIP [ca. 0:32] & sexy (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.50-22.35, one:
Beforeigners: Der Aufprall (Beforeigners (= Fremvandrerne ?) [Episode 1.5]; NOR(/LIT) © 2019)
Krista Kosonen: OO [0:41] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:44]

22.00-23.30, BR:
Der Zürich[-]Krimi: Borchert und die letzte Hoffnung (BRD(/CZE) © 2018)
(Ina Paule Klink und Lucie Heinze nix)
[unbekannt ("Sophie Schütz")]: OO (als Leiche) [0:00 0:23]
[unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [1:17]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [1:17]

ca. 22.25-0.20 und 2.10-3.50, kabel eins:
Starsky & Hutch - Die Zwei stehen ihren Mann [= Starsky & Hutch {RTL-ZWEI- und ZDF-Version}] (Starsky & Hutch; USA © 2004)
(Amy Smart: sexy ? [0:21-0:22])
Brande Roderick: sBH (li. mit sD) & OH [0:23] & OH [0:24]
Carmen Electra: sexy [0:21-0:22 (0:49/0:50)]
Juliette Lewis: sBI [(0:01) 0:02 (jew. nur Bik.-Obertl.: ) 0:27 (1:03)]
[etliche bzw. mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:27 1:03/1:04 1:09 1:10]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:13]

0.00-1.50, hr:
Ein Mann für gewisse Stunden (American Gigolo; USA © 1980)
Lauren Hutton: sNIP [0:34] & sexy (?) [0:35] & OO [0:36 (recht kurz)] & Oops (li.) [0:37] & OH- [0:38] & sNIP [0:47]
Linda Horn: OO [0:03] & OH- [0:04 0:05]
Michele Drake: OO [0:03 0:05]
Nina Van Pallandt: sexy (?) [0:56] & sNIP- [0:56 0:57]
Patti Carr [= Patricia Carr]: OO [0:19] & OH [0:20]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:44]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:35]

0.00-0.50, mdr:
Morden im Norden: Die verlorene Tochter (BRD © 2019)
Angelika Bartsch (fast 60): sD [0:45]
Sarah Mahita: sD [0:45 0:46]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:31 0:33 (0:37) (jew. auf Foto) 0:37 (0:38)] & sBI (mit sD & (li.) sNIP) & OO [0:45]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. sBH od. sBI (von li. Seite) (auf Foto) [0:31 0:33] bzw. sexy [0:37 (0:38) {andere:} 0:38]

0.16-1.45, ORF 2:
Verliebt in Masuren (BRD © 2018)
Iza [eigtl. Izabela] Kała: sD(-) [1:08]
Kasia Borek: sD(-) [1:08 (1:09)]
Lina Wendel (50+): sBA [0:35 0:54 1:27/1:28]
[unbekannt ("Nina")]: sBA [0:12 0:13 (jew. recht kurz)]

2.10-3.00, ZDF:
sløborn: ALLES ANDERS (BRD/DAN/POL © 2022)
Lea van Acken: sexy [(0:21-)0:22] & sD(-) [0:29 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:36] & sD [0:38 0:40 (0:43)]
(Folge danach noch nicht gesehen)

3.50-4.35, RTL:
CSI: Den Tätern auf der Spur: Nächte der Burlesque (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: [11.12] A Kiss Before Frying; USA © 2011)
Dita Von Teese: sD [0:19 0:20] & "sB" (od. ~sBI ?) (& OH- ?) [(0:23) 0:24]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:22 0:23]


----------



## Anonymos (Mittwoch um 14:37)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 11.(/12.) Januar 2023:

[...]

13.55-15.25 und 2.55-4.20 (auch Donnerstag, 6.50-8.20), one:
Neu in unserer Familie: Zwei Eltern zu viel (BRD © 2016)
Inez Bjørg David: OO [0:25]
Maja Schöne: (OH- bzw.) OO [(0:14-)0:15] & sNIP [0:29 0:30] & sD(-) [1:05] & sexy [1:11] & sNIP- (re.) [1:16 1:17(kurz)]

14.15-15.45, arte:
Unterm Birnbaum - frei nach der gleichnamigen Novelle von Theodor Fontane (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Koschitz: sNIP [0:02 0:04] & sD(-) [0:15/0:16 0:17 0:18] & sD [0:19] & OO-- (rO--) [0:20 (recht kurz)]

ca. 14.25-14.50 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 7.55-8.20), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein Eissandwich im Ofen (TWO and a half MEN: [11.11] Tazed in the Lady Nuts; USA 2014)
Aly Michalka: sBH (mit sD) [0:02-0:03]
(Amber Tamblyn: nix)

14.30-15.30 und 0.30-2.00, hr:
Dann kam Lucy (BRD © 2012)
Anja Herden: (mind.) sD- [1:05/1:06]
Olga von Luckwald: sD [0:42]

ca. 14.40-15.30 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 6.45-7.35), sixx:
Ghost Whisperer: Die letzte Hinrichtung (Ghost Whisperer: [1.14] Last Execution; USA 2006)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:00-0:01 0:02 0:03 (0:04) 0:05-0:06 (0:32)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:19]

15.25-16.15 (auch Donnerstag, 9.55-10.45), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Mord in Las Vegas, Teil 1 (Charlie's Angels: [3.1] Angels in Vegas [Part 1]; USA 1978)
(mind.)
Cheryl Ladd: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:38 0:39 0:40 0:41]
Jaclyn Smith: sexy [0:12-0:13]
Lee Travis: sexy [0:11-0:12 (0:13)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:26 (0:27)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt (1)]: sexy [0:11 (0:12)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt (2)]: sexy [0:12-0:13]
[unbekannt] (od. Cis Rundle ?): sD [0:38 (0:39)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01 0:02 0:03] bzw. sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:03] bzw. sD(-) [0:04 (kurz)] bzw. (mind.) sD- [0:11] bzw. sBA [0:24/0:25]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:24 (0:25 {eine})] (bzw. sUPS u./od. sexy ?)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]
[(mind.) eine bzw. zwei (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sexy [0:26 0:27]

15.55-17.30 (auch Donnerstag, 8.50-10.25), SRF 1:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Gefährliche Brandung (BRD(/ÖST) © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Catherine Flemming: sD [1:10]
Julia Stemberger: sD [1:10]

16.00-16.30 (auch Donnerstag, 14.40-15.05), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Traum und Wirklichkeit] (how i met your mother: [1.13] Drumroll, Please; USA 2006)
Ashley Williams: sD [0:01-0:04 0:05-0:06 0:10 0:12 0:16 (0:17-)0:19]
Cobie Smulders: sD [(0:01) 0:12-0:13 0:16]

16.25-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.05-12.55), ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Kleine Beute (Hawaii Five-0: [3.9] Ha'awe Make Loa; USA 2012)
Behati Prinsloo: sBI & sexy
Grace Park: sBI [innerh. Vorsp. (kurz)]
Jacquelyn Jablonski: sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) & sexy
Jasmine Tookes: sBI (& "sB" ?)
[... (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. "sB" ?) bzw. sBH od. ...

16.30-16.55 (auch Donnerstag, 15.05-15.30), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Nur nichts überstürzen] (how i met your mother: [1.14] Zip, Zip, Zip; USA 2006)
Cobie Smulders: sD(-) bzw. (wenn nach vorne gebeugt) sD (3x kurz) [0:16 0:17-0:19]

16.35-17.25 (auch Donnerstag, 14.45-15.30), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Blind (Charmed: [1.19] Out of Sight; USA 1999)
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [(0:26) 0:32]

17.25-18.20 (auch Donnerstag, 15.30-16.25), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ein Geist, zwei Schwestern (Charmed: [1.20] The Power of Two; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:33 0:34 (0:35)] & sD [0:41 (0:42)]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [(0:16) 0:17-0:18 0:22 0:23 0:24 0:25 0:28]

18.15-18.45 (auch Donnerstag, 14.50-15.10), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Die Nacktbar (Married with Children: [9.14] The Naked and the Dead, but Mostly the Naked; USA 1995)
(mind.)
Brandy Sanders [= Brandy Ledford]: "sB" [0:14/0:15 0:19?]
Fumi Shishino: sexy (od. "sB" ?) [(0:13) 0:14 0:16]
Katey Sagal: sD(-) [0:01]
Letha Weapons: "sB" (mit sD) bzw. OH(-) [0:17-0:19]
Risa Benson {laut IMDb}: sBH [0:13 (0:14) 0:19]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: "sB" od. sBI [0:13] bzw. sBI od. "sB" & OH- [0:15/0:16] bzw. sD(-) bzw. "sB" [0:16] bzw. "sB" od. sBI [0:19]

ca. 18.20-19.15 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 16.25-17.25), sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Das kleine schwarze Buch (Desperate Housewives: [1.16] The Ladies Who Lunch; USA 2005)
Eva Longoria: (NA ? (Bodydouble ?) [0:04] &) sD(-) [0:12] & sBI [0:15/0:16]
Nicollette Sheridan: sD(-) & sNIP- [0:10] & (mind.) sD- [0:11] & sD [0:23 0:24 0:25-0:27 (0:29) 0:30 (0:31 0:32)]
Sharon Lawrence: sUPS [0:01/0:02]

18.45-19.15 (auch Donnerstag, 15.10-15.40), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Kelly wagt den Schuss (Married with Children: [9.15] Kelly Takes a Shot; USA 1995)
Christina Applegate: sexy [(0:11) 0:12] & sNIP [0:13-0:14]
Juliet Tablak: sexy [0:04 (0:05 0:07) 0:13/0:14 0:15 0:16 0:17-0:18 0:19 (0:21?)]

19.10-20.10 (auch Donnerstag, 12.20-13.10), ATV II:
Desperate Housewives: Schuldig (Desperate Housewives: [1.8] Guilty; USA © 2004)
Eva Longoria: sBH- [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD (li.) [0:22]
Teri Hatcher: sNIP (re.) & sD(-) [0:10] & sNIP (re.) [0:15] & sD(-) (li.) [0:30 (recht kurz)]

20.15-22.00, arte:
Der Preis der Versuchung (Mademoiselle de Joncquières; FRA 2018)
Alice Isaaz: sD (gemäß Bild)
Manon Kneusé: OO [ca. 0:51] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[... (noch) Unbekannte]: sD bzw. sD(-)

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Gestern waren wir noch Kinder, Teil 3 [= Episode 6 & Episode 7] (BRD © 2022)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur 1. Hälfte):}
Janina Elkin: sPO (tls. unter sCT) & sD [0:02] & sPO (unter sCT) [0:17 (recht kurz)]
Maria Simon: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:10] & sexy od. sUPS [0:17 (recht kurz)] (& sexy ? [0:19 0:23]) & sCT(-) [0:43 0:44(kurz)] & sCT [0:45]

20.15-22.30 und 0.10-2.10, ATV II:
Greedy - Erben will gelernt sein (Greedy; USA 1994)
Nancy Travis: sBA [(0:40 0:41 0:42) 0:43 0:44 0:45]
Olivia d'Abo: (... ? (auf Foto) [0:29?/0:30] &) sBI [0:41 0:42 0:43 0:44 0:45 0:57-0:59] & sexy [(mind.) 1:01-1:04 1:15-1:17 1:18]

21.45-23.15, zdf_neo:
WILSBERG: Ins Gesicht geschrieben (BRD © 2019)
Ina Paule Klink: (OH- bzw.) OH(-) (recht kurz) [(0:00-)0:01]
(davor in "WILSBERG: Wellenbrecher" Stephanie Eidt vlt. sexy [aber Sinja Dieks nix])

22.05-23.45 und 2.20-3.30, Tele 5:
The Apparition - Dunkle Erscheinung (The Apparition; USA/BRD 2012)
Ashley Greene: sD(-) [0:12 0:13 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD [0:16] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; re. mit sD) [0:18] & sBI (mit sD[-]) [0:23] (& vlt. OH [0:24] & vlt. NA [0:25]) & sD(-) & sPO- [0:26] & sD [0:27] & (mind.) sPO- & sD [0:28] & sPO- & (kurz) sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:29]

22.10-23.40, mdr:
tatort: Die Falle (BRD © 2007)
Julia Brendler: (mind.) sD- [1:21]
Nina Gnädig: sD [(0:26) 0:41]
[unbekannt ("Rudika Klein")]: sBH [0:02 0:06] & OO (lO; auf Foto) [0:13 (recht kurz)] (jew. als Leiche)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy ? bzw. sD [0:40] bzw. sexy ? [0:41]

22.55-0.30 und 2.30-4.05, SRF zwei:
Der letzte Kuss (The Last Kiss; USA 2006)
Cindy Sampson: OO(-/+?) (rO) [0:22 (kurz)] & NA- (?) [0:24] & OO+ od. (wenn mit "crotch patch" {so Mr. Skin}) OO & PO(-) [0:35]
(Jacinda Barrett: sexy ? [0:05])
Lauren Lee Smith: sCT- [0:43 (0:44?) 0:45]
Lisa MacKay [= Lisa Hochstein]: OO- (rO-) [0:06(-)0:07] (OO nur auf DVD in einer längerer Version dieser Szene)
Marley Shelton: sexy (?) [0:21 (kurz)] (und OO (lO) leider nur in "Deleted Scene" auf DVD)
Patricia Stasiak: OO [0:06(-)0:07]
Rachel Bilson: sWS (sCT (li.) nur sehr kurz) [0:50/0:51] & OH [1:07-1:08] & sNIP [1:09]

ca. 23.05-1.25, kabel eins:
Terminator Genisys (USA 2015)
Emilia Clarke: sBH (mit sD) (& ... ?) [ca. 0:47] & NA+ [ca. 0:51] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.08-0.38, 3sat:
BEGIERDE - Mord im Zeichen des Zen (BRD © 2015)
Bettina Scheuritzel: sD (li.) [0:42]
Melika Foroutan: OH- [(0:21/)0:22] & sBH [0:22] & sNIP [0:45] & NA (bzw. OH-) [0:46(/0:47)] & (mind.) OH- [0:48]

23.15-0.05, zdf_neo:
Unit 42: Von Angesicht zu Angesicht (Unité 42: [1.1] Face à face; BEL 2017)
Angélique Vercray: sexy (?) [0:19(/0:20)] & OO+ od. PU (als Leiche) [0:28] & PU (als Leiche) [0:36 (recht kurz)]
Constance Gay: sBH [0:02-0:03]
Maureen Merchiers: OO (als Leiche) [0:05/0:06 0:06/0:07 0:08 0:09 0:26(Foto) 0:36(recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Foto) [0:29]

23.25-0.15 und 2.55-3.40, hr:
Nur für Erwachsene, Episode 1: Wie eine Rose (Adult Material: [1.] Rosebud; GB © 2019)
Alex Jarrett: sBH (mit sD) [0:18] & sexy [0:23]
Hayley Squires: sD(-) [0:00] & sBH(-) [0:02 0:03] & sexy [0:04] & sBH(-) [0:05-0:06 0:07 0:08] (& Fake-"OO" [0:09/0:10]) & sD [0:15-0:16] & sD(-) [0:27 (0:28)] & sD (re.) [(0:29-)0:30]
Siena Kelly: sexy [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sNIP & sD (re.) & (kurz) Oops- (re.) [0:20] & sD [0:33 0:34 0:37 0:38 0:40 0:42 (0:43)] & (mind.) sexy (PO- ?) [0:44] & (mind.) sexy [0:45]
Timmika Ramsay: sBH od. "sB" (mit sD) [0:01 0:02-0:03] & sD [0:35 0:38 (0:40)]
[unbekannt]: OH+ [0:41]
[... Unbekannte]: sPO bzw. sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA bzw. sexy

23.44-1.13, ORF 2:
Inspektor Jury spielt Katz und Maus (BRD/ÖST(/IRL) © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Elga Fox: (mind.) sD- [0:15 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:19 0:25]

23.45-1.50, Tele 5:
Mirrors (Mirrors / Oglinzi malefice; USA/RUM/BRD 2008)
Amy Smart: PO [ca. 0:45]
Paula Patton: sD & sNIP
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.30-2.05, one:
[Agatha Christie:] Blausäure ([Agatha Christie: ?] Sparkling Cyanide; GB © 2003)
(mind.)
Chloe Howman: OO+ od. PU & PO [1:10]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

0.45-2.20, BR:
The Girl King (The Girl King / Tyttökuningas / La reine-garçon / La Reine garçon; FIN/BRD/CAN/SWE/FRA 2015)
Malin Buska: sNIP & OO [ca. 1:09]
Sarah Gadon: OH(+?) [ca. 1:09]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.25-2.50 (auch Donnerstag, 12.30-13.58), mdr:
Curling für Eisenstadt (ÖST/BRD © 2019)
Maddalena Hirschal: sexy [0:39]
Veronika Polly: sNIP [0:17/0:18]

1.35-2.25, zdf_neo:
Unit 42: Blut und Tugend (Unité 42: [1.4] Sang et vertu; BEL 2017)
Laetitia Chambon: OO(-) od. OO (als Leiche) [0:10] & OO(-) (lO[-]) bzw. OO+ (als Leiche) [0:19/0:20 (jew. recht kurz)] & sBH (auf Foto(s)) [0:20 (0:21 [kurz]) 0:24] & PU (als Leiche) [0:26]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH(-) [0:17 (recht kurz)] bzw. PO(-) (auf ~Foto) [0:20]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO bzw. OH bzw. PU- ? bzw. ... (auf Fotos) [0:30]

ca. 1.45-3.40, kabel eins:
Total Recall {oder: Total Recall - Die totale Erinnerung} (Total Recall; USA 1990)
(Lycia Naff: Fake ("OOO") [0:53 0:57 1:10])
Sharon Stone: Oops od. OO- (rO-) [0:04 0:05] & sexy [0:22] & sD(-) [0:23] & (sexy bzw.) sD(-) [(0:24-)0:25] & sexy [0:26 0:28]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH bzw. "sB" bzw. sD
(oder - wie bei RTL-ZWEI- und Tele5-Version (mit etwas kürzerem Filmanfang) - teilw. 1 bzw. 2 Min. früher)

1.50-3.20, Das Erste:
Die Himmelsleiter - Sehnsucht Nach {so} Morgen - Nach einer wahren Begebenheit, Teil 1 (BRD(/CZE) © 2015)
Najet El Kamel ?: sBH [0:52]
[unbekannt] (od. Sarah Horváth (od. Muriel Wimmer) ?): PO [0:24 (recht kurz)]

ca. 3.30-4.10, sixx:
DEVIOUSmaıds {"DEVIOUS" in roter und "maıds" in weißer Schrift} [Mr. Spence] (DEVIOUSmaıds: [4.1] Once More Unto the Bleach; USA 2016)
Ana Ortiz: sD(-) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Dania Ramirez: sD [0:15(-)0:16]
Judy Reyes: sD [0:36]

3.30-4.50, ATV II:
Was kostet DIE LIEBE? - Ein Großstadtmärchen (BRD © 2016)
Birte Glang: sexy (?) [0:01] & sBH (überw. mit sD) [0:48 1:14 1:15]
Mira Bartuschek: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [(0:22) 0:23 0:24 0:28?(kurz)]
Nicole Marischka: sexy (BH unter sCT[-]) [(0:16) 0:17(-)0:18]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH od. "sB" [0:36 (recht kurz)] bzw. sexy [1:07 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:14 0:15]

5.10-5.50, VOX:
CSI:NY[: Blutige Botschaft] (CSI:NY: [3.4] Hung Out to Dry; USA 2006)
Kit Paquin: sBI [0:00-0:02]
[zahlreiche bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00-0:01 0:02 0:05]

5.25-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Nebenwirkungen (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:01] & sNIP- [0:05-0:07] & (zumind. sugger.) NA [0:25] & sD(-) [0:25 0:26 0:33 (0:34)]

5.35-6.25, hr:
Morden im Norden: Im Netz (BRD © 2016)
Marie Bendig: (sexy ? [0:00/0:01] &) (wahrsch. jew. Bodydouble) sPO- bzw. sexy bzw. sBH (mit sD) bzw. OH(-) (auf Fotos) [0:18/0:19] & OH bzw. sexy (auf Fotos) [0:24] & OH (auf Foto) [0:26] & sBH bzw. sPO- bzw. OH (auf Fotos) [0:30] & sexy (auf Foto) [0:34]


----------



## Anonymos (Gestern um 03:17)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 12.(/13.) Januar 2023:

6.10-6.55 und 5.25-6.25, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Teenagerliebe (BRD © 2009)
Annette Frier: sBH (mit sD) [0:30-0:31 0:32]

ca. 7.30-7.55, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Feucht-fröhliche Weihnacht (TWO and a half MEN: [11.10] On Vodka, on Soda, on Blender, on Mixer!; USA 2013)
Aly Michalka: sD(-) [0:02] & sD [0:18]

8.20-8.50, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Las Vegas (BRD 2008?)
Eva Habermann: sD [(0:04) 0:05] & sD(-) bzw. sD (re.) [0:13-0:14] & (mind.) sD-
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:17] bzw. sD [0:18]

9.00-9.45, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Zu neuen Ufern (BRD © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nadine Warmuth: (OH- ? [0:01] &) OH(-) & (mind.) sPO- [0:02] & sD(-) (re.) [0:03 (recht kurz)]

9.10-10.05, VOX:
CSI: Miami: Das Todescamp (CSI: Miami: [1.11] Camp Fear; USA © 2002)
(mind.)
Danica Stewart: sexy (als Leiche) [0:01(2x) (od. 0:00(recht kurz) 0:01) 0:04 0:05 0:06(kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:35 (od. 0:32)] & sBH- (auf Foto) [0:37 (od. 0:34)] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:38 (od. 0:35)]
(vlt. wird die etwas kürzere Version gesendet)

9.35-10.25, SWR:
Hubert und Staller: Dirndl-Krieg (BRD © 2018)
Chiara von Galli: sD [0:11 0:12 (0:13) 0:24-0:25] & (mind.) sD-
Klara Deutschmann: sD(-) (od. sD ?) [0:41:3X (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:46]
Nina Brandhoff: sD [0:21-0:22 (0:32(-)0:33 0:42-0:47[mit Unterbrechungen])]
Stefanie Dischinger: sD (re.) [0:36]
[unbekannt (Mordopfer "Desiree Hopf")]: sD [0:01 0:02]
[unbekannt]: sD (auf Plakat) [0:42]

11.35-12.20, ATV II:
Charmed[: Bekämpfe deine Dämonen] (Charmed: [1.4] Exorcise Your Demons; USA(/CAN) © 2018)
Melonie Diaz: sD(-) (li.) [0:19] & sD (li.) [0:32]

13.55-14.45 (auch Freitag, 11.30-12.15), ATV II:
Charmed[: Die andere (Frau) {laut Sender}] (Charmed: [1.5] Other Women; USA(/CAN) © 2018)
Melonie Diaz: sD (li.) [0:29 0:30 (jew. recht kurz)]

ca. 14.00-14.25 (auch Freitag, ca. 7.15-7.40), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Baseball. Busen. Busen. Baseball (TWO and a half MEN: [11.12] Baseball. Boobs. Boobs. Baseball.; USA 2014)
Brooke Lyons: sD(-) [0:09-0:10] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:11 0:14]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH [0:11 0:14 (0:15) 0:16]

ca. 14.25-14.55 (auch Freitag, ca. 7.40-8.05), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Tot, tot, Koma, Florida (TWO and a half MEN: [11.13] Bite Me, Supreme Court; USA 2014)
Andrea Carlisle: (mind.) sD- [0:08]
Maria Zyrianova: sBH (mit sD) [0:15]

14.30-16.00, rbb (nur Brandenb.):
Mord an Bord (BRD © 2002)
Astrid Posner: sNIP- [0:15] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:32] & OO [1:07 (recht kurz)]
Barbara Wussow: sD(-) [0:20] & sexy (?) [0:32] & sD [0:33 (0:36)] & sexy [(0:42-)0:43 0:44] & sBH (mit sD) [0:58 0:59] & sexy [(1:08-1:09?) 1:10 1:11] & (mind.) sD-
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:15 0:17 (0:19) {andere:} 0:32]

14.30-16.00 und 0.30-2.00, hr:
Der Ranger - Paradies Heimat: Vaterliebe (BRD © 2018)
Liza Tzschirner: (sNIP ? [(0:21/)0:22] &) OH(-?) (re.) [0:45 (2x recht kurz)] (& sexy ? [0:46])

15.25-16.15 (auch Freitag, 9.50-10.40), one:
Drei Engel für Charlie: Mord in Las Vegas, Teil 2 [= Drei Engel für Charlie: Gefährliches Spiel {(RTL-)NITRO-Version}] (Charlie's Angels: [3.1] Angels in Vegas [Part 2]; USA © 1978)
Kate Jackson: sNIP [(mind.) 0:06 0:09]
[unbekannt] (od. Cis Rundle ?): sD [(0:42) 0:43 (0:46)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]

15.55-17.30 (auch Freitag, 9.20-10.55), SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Zwei Ärzte und die Liebe (BRD © 2010)
Elzemarieke de Vos: sD [(0:38) 0:48(li.)] & OO [0:53 0:54 0:55(rO) (0:56)]
Michaela May: sD(-) [1:12]

16.15-17.05 (auch Freitag, 5.55-6.45 und 10.40-11.30), one:
Die Kanzlei: Unauffindbar (BRD © 2020)
Sophie Pfennigstorf: sexy [0:32 0:33 0:34 (0:35)]

16.25-17.25 (auch Freitag, 14.45-15.35), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Wächter der Dunkelheit (Charmed: [1.21] Love Hurts; USA 1999)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:20]
Shannen Doherty: sBI ([teilw. nur wenig sichtb.] Bik.-Obertl.) [0:02-0:04 0:06] & sD(-) [0:10]

16.30-16.55, NITRO:
The King of QUEENS: Der Verlobungsring (The King of QUEENS: [1.7] The Rock; USA 1998)
Leah Remini: (sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) [od. sBA- ?] mit) sD [0:13]

ca. 17.25-18.20, sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Helden (Desperate Housewives: [1.17] There Won't Be Trumpets; USA 2005)
Eva Longoria: sexy [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD bzw. sD(-) [0:12-0:14]
Felicity Huffman: sNIP [0:35-0:36]
Nicollette Sheridan: (mind.) sD- [0:11/0:12 0:19 0:20 0:22] & sD [0:33]
Teri Hatcher: sNIP- [0:04]

17.25-18.20 (auch Freitag, 15.35-16.30), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Immer wieder Mittwoch (Charmed: [1.22] Déjà Vu All Over Again; USA 1999)
Shannen Doherty: sNIP- [0:37] & sD [0:41] & sexy [0:42]

18.05-18.50, zdf_neo:
Die Schwarzwaldklinik: Ein Mädchen in Angst (BRD/ÖST © 1988)
Verena Peter: sNIP (re.) [0:28]

ca. 18.20-19.15, sixx:
Desperate Housewives: Mutterglück (Desperate Housewives: [1.18] Children Will Listen; USA 2005)
Eva Longoria: sD [0:40]

19.15-20.10 (auch Freitag, 12.15-13.05), ATV II:
Desperate Housewives: Das Geständnis (Desperate Housewives: [1.9] Suspicious Minds; USA © 2004)
Jill Holden: sD (re.) [0:24 (recht kurz)]
Marcia Cross: (mind.) sD- [0:25]
Teri Hatcher: sD(-) [0:25 (recht kurz)] & sBH (li. mit sD) [0:27]

20.15-22.00 und 1.05-2.50, rbb:
Der Trafikant - nach dem Roman von Robert Seethaler (ÖST/BRD(/ITA) © 2018)
Emma Drogunova: (mind.) sD- [0:42] & PU & PO [0:44-0:45] & OH & sPO [0:54-0:55] & NA+ [0:57] & OH & sPO [1:28]
Gerti Drassl: (mind.) sD- [0:11]
Jasmin Barbara Mairhofer: sexy (?) [0:52] & sPO- [0:53] (& sexy ? [1:28])
Regina Fritsch (50+): sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:02]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sCT (re.) & OO- [?] (lO-) bzw. OO+ [0:22] bzw. OO+ [0:23] bzw. PU [0:29] (jew. auf Schw.-W.-Foto)

ca. 20.15-22.45 und 0.25-2.25, SAT.1:
Biarritz - Mord am Meer [Teil 2 = Episode 3 & Episode 4] (J’ai menti [Épisode 1.3 & Épisode 1.4; FRA/BEL 2021)
Camille Lou: OO (lO [& rO- ?]) [in 2 Szenen in 1. Hälfte]
Ilona Bachelier: PU (vermutl. als Leiche) [in 2. Hälfte]
(jeweils gemäß Bild[ern])

20.15-22.35 und 1.35-3.35, ServusTV:
Der unverhoffte Charme des Geldes (La chute de l_'_empire américain; CAN © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung (der arte-Version):}
Maripier Morin: sexy (?) [0:33 (recht kurz)] & sexy & {andere Szene} OH- [0:44] & (OO- (kurz lO- u./od. rO-) ? &) PO [1:18]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: NA [0:44]

20.15-22.00 (auch Freitag, 22.00-23.50), zdf_neo:
Das Netz [= Das Netz - The Net {kabel-eins-/SAT.1-Version}] (The Net; USA 1995)
Sandra Bullock: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl. im Bild) [0:17-0:19 (0:20 0:21)] & sexy [0:23/0:24]
[drei bzw. eine Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:18 0:19]

20.15-22.30, VOX:
Der Teufel trägt Prada (The Devil Wears Prada / Le diable s'habille en Prada; USA/FRA 2006)
(mind.)
Anne Hathaway: sD & {andere Szene} sD(-)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBH [am Anfang]
(gemäß Bildern bzw. Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-22.30 und 0.55-2.45, ATV II:
Ein unmoralisches Angebot {oder: Indecent Proposal - Ein unmoralisches Angebot} (Indecent Proposal; USA 1993)
Demi Moore: (mind.) sD- [0:01] & sBH (mit sD) & PO (kurz) & OO [0:05] & sexy (?) [0:07] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:12] & sD(-) [0:14] & sexy [0:15] & sexy bzw. sD(-?) (kurz) & sNIP [0:15/0:16] & OH- [0:16] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:36] & OO (rO) [0:38] & OH+ [0:39] & sD [0:49] & sexy [1:01] & sNIP [1:07] & sD(-) [1:35 1:37] & sD (li.) [1:46]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD od. sD(-) [0:13] bzw. sexy od. sBA [0:31] bzw. sD (re.) [0:44 (kurz)]

21.07-21.54 und 2.35-3.20, ORF 1:
Schneller als die Angst: Ratten (BRD © 2021)
Friederike Becht: (mind.) OH- [0:01] & sD(-) [0:02] & OO(-) (wohl lO[-]) [0:36 (recht kurz)]
Hannah Ehrlichmann: OO+ & PO bzw. OO [0:04(-)0:05]
Judith Shoemaker: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:26]
Sarah Bauerett: sD (li.) [0:34]
(Zeiten inkl. Rückblick am Anfang, der heute fehlen könnte;
Erwähnenswertes vlt. auch in der noch nicht gesehenen Folge davor)

22.00-23.45 (auch Freitag, 23.50-1.30), zdf_neo:
The Ring - Das Grauen schläft nie {wenn wie BR-/NDR-Version; oder (laut ZDF) nur: Ring} (The Ring / Za ringu; USA/JAP © 2002)
(mind.)
Naomi Watts: sBH [0:11] & sWS (sNIP) [1:25 (1:28?)]
[unbekannt]: OH (auf Zschr.-Foto) [0:18 (recht kurz)]

22.15-23.45, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Vater unser (BRD © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Michaela May: sD (li.) [(0:26) 0:27] (& (mind.?) sD- [1:20/1:21])

22.30-0.55 und 2.45-4.40, ATV II:
Basic Instinct (USA/FRA © 1992)
Jeanne Tripplehorn: (sBH bzw.) OO & (s)PO [0:34-0:35] & OO [0:36 0:37]
Leilani Sarelle: sD(-) [0:08] & sCT- [0:49 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [1:05] & sexy (?) [1:06]
Sharon Stone: PO & OO(+) [0:02-0:04] & ~OH [0:20 (recht kurz)] & PO & OO (lO) [0:21] & nPU [0:26] & PU & PO [0:43] & sNIP [1:01] & OO bzw. PU (& PO) [1:08-1:12] & OH(+?) [1:29] & OO [1:40] & NA bzw. OH [1:40/1:41] & sNIP [1:44] & OO & PO [1:55-1:56] & OH [1:57]
[unbekannt]: sCT [1:06 (1:07)]

22.35-0.25, ServusTV:
Liebe und Intrigen (Crime d'amour; FRA 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kristin Scott Thomas: OO (rO) [ca. 0:05 (recht kurz)]
Ludivine Sagnier: NA od. OH- [ca. 0:17]

ca. 22.45-0.25 und 2.25-4.00, SAT.1:
KALTES BLUT - JULIA DURANT ERMITTELT - nach Motiven des gleichnamigen Romans „Kaltes Blut“ von Andreas Franz (BRD © 2019)
Katharina Gieron: sD(-) (li.) [ca.0:51(recht kurz) (0:54)] & OH (als Leiche) [0:59]
Nadine Julie Schmidt: (mind.) OH- [?] (als Leiche) [0:27 (0:28)]

22.50-23.45, arte:
Giftige Saat: Die Kämpferinnen [Folge 5] (Jeux d’influence: Les combattantes [Épisode 5]; FRA © 2022)
Alix Poisson: OH(-/+) (kurz) & sBH [0:19] & (mind.) OH- [0:44] & OO- (lO-) [0:45 (kurz)]

ca. 23.00-23.55 und 2.15-2.55, sixx:
</SCORPION> : Hochzeit mit Hindernissen (</SCORPION> : [3.23] Something Burrowed, Something Blew; USA 2017)
Katharine McPhee: sD (gemäß Bild)

23.15-0.05, BR:
VORSTADTWeiber [Folge 11 = 1. Folge der 2. Staffel] (ÖST(/BRD) © 2015)
Hilde Dalik: (mind.) sD- [0:07 (recht kurz)]
Martina Ebm: sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:09 (0:10)]
Zoè {hier so} Straub: NA bzw. PO (li. Hälfte) [0:23/0:24 (jew. recht kurz)]

0.22-1.04, ORF 1:
the g∞d doctor[: Ein außergewöhnliches Talent] (the g∞d doctor: [1.1] Burnt Food; USA/CAN © 2017)
Antonia Thomas: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:06]

3.00-4.40, zdf_neo:
Zulu - Blutiges Erbe (Zulu; FRA/Südafr. 2013)
(mind.)
Dominique Jossie: OO (lO) & PO [ca. 0:34]
Inge Beckmann: OO [ca. 0:57 (kurz)]
Joelle Kayembe: PU [ca. 0:20]
(jeweils laut Mr. Skin)

3.15-4.05, ZDF:
Mirage - Gefährliche Lügen [Folge 5] (Mirage [Episode 5]; FRA/BRD/CAN(/Abu Dhabi/Marokko) 2020)
Marie-Josée Croze: OO [0:37] & OO+ [0:38]
Philippine Leroy-Beaulieu (50+): sNIP [(0:41) 0:42] & sexy [0:43]

4.05-4.55, ZDF:
Mirage - Gefährliche Lügen [Folge 6] (Mirage [Episode 6]; FRA/BRD/CAN(/Abu Dhabi/Marokko) 2020)
Marie-Josée Croze: sexy [0:04 (recht kurz)] & sBI [0:44 0:45 0:47 (0:48) 0:49(mit sD)]


----------



## Anonymos (Heute um 03:30)

Freitag, 13. Januar 2023:

ca. 6.35-7.30, kabel eins:
</SCORPION> {so} [Ein Wort mit S] (</SCORPION> : [3.25] Scorp Family Robinson; USA 2017)
Katharine McPhee: sD [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) [0:14] & sD [0:39]

ca. 11.45-12.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Erinnerungen ([scrubs]: [[6.11]] My Night to Remember; USA © 2007)
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:07 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:18]
Marisa Petroro: sexy [0:08]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:04 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (re.) [0:08] & sD [0:12]


----------

